# sopravvivere



## Old dolorante (30 Giugno 2009)

ciao,
mai avrei pensato di ritrovarmi a cercare su google la parola tradimento e ritrovarmi su questo forum
sono un "ragazzo" di 39 anni, fidanzato da 20, sposato da 7, padre da 4

dalla nascita di mio figlio è cominciata una spirale negativa che mi ha portato a trascurare mia moglie fino al punto da costringerla a cercare fuori quello che non riusciva a trovare a casa

e fuori a trovato quello che cercava

adesso, dopo svariati mesi, me lo ha confessato. non so se perchè, dopo tutto, vuole cercare di recuperare e "mettere la famiglia" davanti a tutto o perchè semplicemente non riusciva più a tenersi tutto dentro.

da una settimana, cioè da quando mi ha fatto la rivelazione, sto malissimo.
la amo, la stimo, voglio passare con lei il resto della mia vita.
ho avuto bisogno di questa mazzata per capirlo.
però sto male, fottutamente male, fisicamente male.
non riesco a pensare ad altro, non posso passare mezz'ora da solo senza perdermi nei pensieri e immaginarmela con un altro, quando la storia e cominciata, come si è svolta, con che frequenza, con che modalità.
mi sto facendo del male da solo immagino, ho momenti in cui mi prenderei a martellate pur di farla finita, ad altri in cui ho bisogno di abbracciarla per sentire il suo calore, il suo corpo, il suo amore.
credo, ma non ne posso ovviamente essere sicuro, che lei voglia sinceramente mettere una pietra sopra e ricominciare.
non ce la faccio
ho una voglia morbosa e bastarda di voler sapere i dettagli di questa relazione, e più ci penso e più sto male.
e allora mi chiedo, come si può superare questo momento? chi ci è riuscito quanto ci ha messo? ognuno ha il suo carattere e la sua personalità beninteso. mi trovo in una fase in cui trovo quasi conveniente accentuare il ruolo di vittima, ad altri in cui mi ritrovo (come adesso) sul balcone a piangere. sto male. fino a ieri non concepivo un dolore del genere.
e, sia chiaro, so che è colpa mia
tuttavia ho tutte le migliori intenzioni del mondo, voglio tentare, provare a superare. 
ci riuscirò mai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2009)

Innanzi tutto benvenuto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qualche domanda per chiarire:

Perché te ne ha parlato? Avevi sospettato qualcosa?
Perché ti colpevolizzi?
Quali pensi siano le tue colpe?


----------



## Old dolorante (1 Luglio 2009)

ciao,
grazie della presenza e del benvenuto
e scusa (te) gli errori ortografici imperdonabili.. devo essere proprio frastornato

perchè me lo ha confessato
- perchè voleva tentare l'ultima carta per riunirci (probabile o perlomeno mi piace pensare che sia cosi)
- perchè ha avuto un out-out dal suo attuale compagno (ci credo meno)

non avevo sospettato nulla, siamo talmente tirati che (come al solito) si pensa che non si abbia neanche il tempo per pensare a certe cose, ma evidentemente le donne si sanno organizzare meglio degli uomini...

mi colpevolizzo perchè so di essermela in un certo modo cercata
non avevamo rapporti da più di un anno, eravamo diventati di fatto più una srl per la gestione del bambino che una coppia vera
con tutto il rispetto, la stima che può esserci tra 2 persone che si frequentano da 20 anni.

le mie colpe penso siano quelle di cui sopra. l'ho trascurata. non l'ho più vista come moglie/amante ma come madre di mio figlio.

sono abbastanza razionale per capire che la conseguenza dei miei comportamenti era pressochè obbligata. mai però immaginavo che un tradimento (che ribadisco, razionalmente glielo concedo) mi abbia potuto creare questo dolore che non sono ancora sicuro sia derivante dal mio orgoglio, la paura di perderla, la paura di perdere mio figlio, il senso di sconfitta, l'odio per lo sconosciuto, il terrore che lo vengano a sapere le persone che mi conoscono...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ciao,
> grazie della presenza e del benvenuto
> e scusa (te) gli errori ortografici imperdonabili.. devo essere proprio frastornato
> 
> ...


 Questa cosa vi riavvicinati?
Perché la nascita del figlio te l'aveva fatta sentire come madre e non più come amante?
Scusale domande.
Aiutano a capire e ...a quest'ora siam stanchi tutti.
Credo ch doman avra molti interventi.


----------



## Old dolorante (1 Luglio 2009)

grazie per l'attenzione

è passata una settimana dalla rivelazione
siamo attaccati come non accadeva da anni, siamo attenti, rispettosi, dolci, premurosi, sembra che gli ultimi anni siano stati di colpo cancellati...
questo è quello che mi fa pensare al fatto che lei in realtà voglia soprattutto salvare il rapporto e riavermi per quello che ero (eravamo).
oggi però ho dei vuoti, dei momenti di appannamento, nei quali mi ritrovo a farmi mille domande, quando l'ha conosciuto, quando si vedevano, con che frequenza, come ha fatto a fregarmi. e più mi faccio queste domande e più ci soffro.

perdona se ti chiedo se hai figli.
probabilmente non per tutti è la stessa cosa; noi ci siamo ritrovati a dover gestire il bambino (non un bambino dei più facili direi) senza aiuti esterni, con anche alcune scomodità logistiche. penso che durante il primo anno di vita le ore libere (da soli o o assieme) si contino sulle dita di una mano. questo ci ha spinti a far fronte comune e, su di me in particolare, a perdere di vista una parte fondamentale di mia moglie.
e lei più di una volta me lo aveva rinfacciato, abbiamo avuto crisi anche abbastanza pesanti, mi aveva detto che non era la donna che accettava di essere trascurata
per questo dico che, razionalmente, me la sono cercata.

eppure il senso di vuoto è immenso, doloroso, sfiancante.

so di voler ritrovare l'amore di qualche anno fa

mi chiedo solo se si possa riuscire a superare questi momenti. quanto ci vorrà, chi ci è riuscito, a cosa si è dovuto abbassare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> grazie per l'attenzione
> 
> è passata una settimana dalla rivelazione
> siamo attaccati come non accadeva da anni, siamo attenti, rispettosi, dolci, premurosi, sembra che gli ultimi anni siano stati di colpo cancellati...
> ...


Chiedi a me?
Sì ho due figli, ora grandi, e il tempo per il sesso restava ...magari meno per altro, ma la mia storia ...te la risparmierei ora.

Sei certo che ci sia stato l'altro?
Ma siete tornati anche a far sesso?
Se c'è la volontà in tutti e due si può superare anche un tradimento, soprattutto se "terapeutico".
Son stanchissima ...a domani...


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Luglio 2009)

Benvenuto.
Sei sicuro che ci sia stato il tradimento e che non sia una "invenzione" di tua moglie per "svegliarti"?
In ogni caso ti colpevolizzi troppo, lo sbaglio più grande lo ha fatto tua moglie.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ciao,
> mai avrei pensato di ritrovarmi a cercare su google la parola tradimento e ritrovarmi su questo forum
> sono un "ragazzo" di 39 anni, fidanzato da 20, sposato da 7, padre da 4
> 
> ...





dolorante ha detto:


> ciao,
> grazie della presenza e del benvenuto
> e scusa (te) gli errori ortografici imperdonabili.. devo essere proprio frastornato
> 
> ...




riconoscere le tue responsabilità in quello che era un rapporto barcollante, è nobile, addossartene più di quante ne abbia in realtà, è controproducente, perché diventi cornuto e (auto)mazziato. 
avevate evidentemente i vostri problemi, ma la soluzione di tua moglie è stata una non-soluzione che comunque non giustifica il suo tradimento e soprattutto non deve colpevolizzare te (non lei, ma la situazione).
tanto per iniziare, sarebbe stato carino parlare, mettere su un piatto i problemi, parlarne. l'ha fatto? se una relazione la si "rovina" in due, in due si deve cercare di aggiustarla. ma il secondo non deve essere un terzo rispetto alla coppia, sennò non si aggiusta prprio niente.
dai l'impressione di essere intenzionato a perdonare, a riprovarci, a continuare a a credere in lei. se è così, smettila di farti domande (e non farne a lei) i dettagli non ti serviranno a nulla se non a farti stare peggio. smettila di darti colpe (con questo non voglio dire che ne debba necessariamente dare a lei, sia chiaro). se perdoni, fallo a tutto tondo, sia con lei che - soprattutto - con te. cerca di voltare pagina senza però dimenticare prima di chiarire le cose con lei: capire quali sono veramente i problemi per provare, assieme, a risolverli.
quanto ai tempi... l'hai detto tu, ognuno è fatto a modo proprio e ogni coppia è una storia a sè. una stima secondo me è impossibile farla (e non ti dico come avrei reagito io perché non mi sembra utile). sicuramente, difficilmente ci vorranno pochi giorni, forse alcune ferite bruceranno sempre un po', ma molto meno e solo se le vai a sollecitare. datti tempo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiedi a me?
> Sì ho due figli, ora grandi, e il tempo per il sesso restava ...magari meno per altro, ma la mia storia ...te la risparmierei ora.
> 
> Sei certo che ci sia stato l'altro?
> ...





giobbe ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> Sei sicuro che ci sia stato il tradimento e che non sia una "invenzione" di tua moglie per "svegliarti"?
> In ogni caso ti colpevolizzi troppo, lo sbaglio più grande lo ha fatto tua moglie.


ma dai ragazzi. hanno mica 15 anni che uno si inventa un tradimento, correndo il rischio di mandare a puttane una relazione ventennale, per attirare l'attenzione dell'altro?


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Luglio 2009)

Il dolore del tradimento fa fatica a passare.
Ci vogliono mesi, forse anche anni.
L'orgoglio ferito è una brutta bestia.
Dopo una settimana sei ancora un po' "stordito" dalla novità, fra qualche tempo soffrirai ancora di più.
Non cercare di sapere i "dettagli" del tradimento perché altrimenti soffrirai ancora di più.
Concentrati sulle cause, sulle responsabilità (non solo tue) e sulla "nuova famiglia" che vuoi costruire su basi più solide.


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma dai ragazzi. hanno mica 15 anni che uno si inventa un tradimento, correndo il rischio di mandare a puttane una relazione ventennale, per attirare l'attenzione dell'altro?


Guarda che molte donne son proprio fuori con la testa!




 Ma di brutto, eh!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il dolore del tradimento fa fatica a passare.
> Ci vogliono mesi, forse anche anni.
> L'orgoglio ferito è una brutta bestia.
> Dopo una settimana sei ancora un po' "stordito" dalla novità, *fra qualche tempo soffrirai ancora di più.*
> ...


giobbe se anche io un giorno dovessi cercare conforto ti prego di ignorarmi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Guarda che molte donne son proprio fuori con la testa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allora urge psichiatria.net non tradimento.
io non credo che <l'altro> sia una invenzione. ma poi scusate, serpi che non siete altro, peché vi è venuto questo sospetto?


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora urge psichiatria.net non tradimento.
> io non credo che <l'altro> sia una invenzione. ma poi scusate, serpi che non siete altro, peché vi è venuto questo sospetto?



Era la soluzione più bella, quella che rimetteva a posto tutto senza far soffrire quasi nessuno.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

*la vita non è un film*



giobbe ha detto:


> Era la soluzione più bella, quella che rimetteva a posto tutto senza far soffrire quasi nessuno.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtzD8ZDVBVg


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2009)

vuol recuperare il matrimonio ma ti confessa il tradimento... bella stronza!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> non avevamo rapporti da più di un anno, *eravamo diventati di fatto più una srl per la gestione del bambino che una coppia vera*
> con tutto il rispetto, la stima che può esserci tra 2 persone che si frequentano da 20 anni.
> 
> le mie colpe penso siano quelle di cui sopra. l'ho trascurata. non l'ho più vista come moglie/amante ma come madre di mio figlio.
> ...


Caro amico benvenuto. Mi dispiace per la tua sofferenza.

Le frasi che ho nerettato sono a mio avviso il cuore del problema:
- è sbagliatissimo ridurre la coppia a "genitori s.p.a.": lo so perché è parte dei motivi che hanno spinto anche me tra le braccia di un altro uomo (solo che non è colpa di uno dei due, ma di ENTRAMBI, non prenderti anche responsabilità non tue! _Lei avrebbe dovuto mettere in discussione il rapporto con te prima di rivolgersi altrove_!!)
- razionalmente puoi concedere quel che vuoi, ma se devi perdonare e ricostruire, se dovete perdonarvi a vicenda e ricostruire, ci va il CUORE, non la ragione.

La strada da seguire per ritrovarsi passa per il cuore e la passione da riscoprire. Come? Se necessario anche piangendo, accapigliandosi.

Parlale cuore a cuore: l'altro ha il vantaggio della novità, e dell'eros, *MA tu hai armi potentissime*. Un figlio che avete voluto e cresciuto insieme e che ha diritto alla SUA famiglia, un lungo passato, la gioventu' trascorsa insieme. Ricordale tutto questo, se necessario con le lacrime agli occhi, falle vedere la tua ferita intima.

Non resterà indifferente te lo garantisco 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Auguri!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> vuol recuperare il matrimonio ma ti confessa il tradimento... bella stronza!


 
Lettry, pero' ancora non sappiamo se l'ha confessato o piuttosto - come sembra a me - ha "aperto una crisi" (da quel che ho capito l'altro, probabilmente single, fa pressioni....).


----------



## Old dolorante (1 Luglio 2009)

grazie a tutti,
leggere i commenti più disparati e contrastanti distrae, solleva, fa sorridere
il thread lo salverò e lo conserverò

con tutta probabilità oggi la situazione è ancora troppo calda per riuscire ad essere distaccati e agire consapevolmente. navigo a vista insomma.

che sia una storia inventata non siete i primi a buttarla lì, tendo a pensare di no, è una mia sensazione, anche se di sicuro se, come dice, pur essendo durata dall'anno scorso fino ad un paio di mesi fa, di tracce in giro o sospetti non ne ha assolutamente lasciati. ma non voglio neanche pensarci a questo

si, sono sinceramente orientato a passarci sopra, come le ho scritto e dimostrato coi fatti in questi giorni. la mia preoccupazione, e qui vi riporto pari pari quello che le ho scritto è la paura:
"Ho una fottuta paura

Paura di non riuscire a perdonare
Paura di non riuscire a dimenticare
Paura di non poterti vedere come ti voglio vedere ed ho immaginato tutta la scorsa settimana
Paura che lo stomaco non mi si riapra più
Paura che tra un po' mi accada di nuovo
Paura che prevalga la voglia di vendicarmi
Paura di diventare stronzo
Paura di venirne fuori riducendomi, moralmente e psicologicamente, a vittima
Paura di sentirmi per sempre sconfitto da qualcuno che non conosco
Paura che mi venga voglia di sfogarmi su chi non c'entra nulla
Paura che questo dolore si riproponga periodicamente e che debba reprimerlo in silenzio per sempre:
- Ascoltando le battute di un film
- Chiacchierando con gli amici
- Navigando su internet
- Leggendo un libro
- Guidando per strada
- Guardando un muro

l'idea di scrivere qui è da un lato quella di sfogarmi, di parlarne con qualcuno, che non conosco, ne ho bisogno, spero mi faccia stare meglio...

buona giornata a tutti
meno male che non ho mai dovuto lavorare tanto come in questi giorni...


----------



## Verena67 (1 Luglio 2009)

Dolorante, pero' non ci stai rispondendo. Stai monologando. Così non ti serve a nulla.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma dai ragazzi. hanno mica 15 anni che uno si inventa un tradimento, correndo il rischio di mandare a puttane una relazione ventennale, per attirare l'attenzione dell'altro?


 angiuledda buongiorno. Sai, invece càpita e molto spesso...io stessa non ne concepivo l'utilizzo e non ne capivo l'utilità...ma 2 coppie di amici son rifiorite...i percorsi della nostra mente sono inimmaginabili


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> angiuledda buongiorno. Sai, invece càpita e molto spesso...io stessa non ne concepivo l'utilizzo e non ne capivo l'utilità...ma 2 coppie di amici son rifiorite...i percorsi della nostra mente sono inimmaginabili


 L'ho sospettato perché non ha dato a lui alcun elemento di concretezzza (a quanto ho capito) e perché per aprire una crisi sarebbe stato inutile parlare del tradimento ...a meno che lei non lo volesse usare (sì un bel po' crudelmente, da stronza) come grimaldello per sbloccare una situazione bloccata.
Forse più del tradimento sarebbe utile che lui cercasse di capire chi e come ha escluso il sesso dopo la nascita del bambino e soprattutto PERCHE'.


----------



## Old dolorante (1 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lettry, pero' ancora non sappiamo se l'ha confessato o piuttosto - come sembra a me - ha "aperto una crisi" (da quel che ho capito l'altro, probabilmente single, fa pressioni....).


 
ciao, ti rispondo, se sono queste le domande alle quali ti riferisci

me l'ha confessato perchè voleva aprire la crisi e, spero, ricominciare con me.
afferma di non vedere più questa persona da 2 mesi, non so chi sia, in che condizioni sia (sposato, single...) quindi non ti so proprio dire se sia vero, se lui stia facendo pressioni, se lui abbia rotto e quindi sia tornata da me (ma a quel punto non avrebbe avuto senso confessarlo...)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ciao, ti rispondo, se sono queste le domande alle quali ti riferisci
> 
> me l'ha confessato perchè voleva aprire la crisi e, spero, ricominciare con me.
> afferma di non vedere più questa persona da 2 mesi, non so chi sia, in che condizioni sia (sposato, single...) quindi non ti so proprio dire se sia vero, se lui stia facendo pressioni, se lui abbia rotto e quindi sia tornata da me (ma a quel punto non avrebbe avuto senso confessarlo...)


 Confessarlo non ha senso se non quando si sente che con altri mezzi non si scuoterebbe il partner...


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Confessarlo non ha senso se non quando si sente che con altri mezzi non si scuoterebbe il partner...


Mi sento tirato in ballo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi sento tirato in ballo...


 Aspettavo il tuo intervento...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho sospettato perché non ha dato a lui alcun elemento di concretezzza (a quanto ho capito) e perché per aprire una crisi sarebbe stato inutile parlare del tradimento ...a meno che lei non lo volesse usare (sì un bel po' crudelmente, da stronza) come grimaldello per sbloccare una situazione bloccata.
> Forse più del tradimento sarebbe utile che lui cercasse di capire chi e come ha escluso il sesso dopo la nascita del bambino e soprattutto PERCHE'.


quoto.

confessare un tradimento e'il modo piu' codardo pee aprire una crisi.

lo feci tempo fa,  bella cagata proprio


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> vuol recuperare il matrimonio ma ti confessa il tradimento... bella stronza!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> quoto.
> 
> confessare un tradimento e'il modo piu' codardo pee aprire una crisi.
> 
> lo feci tempo fa, bella cagata proprio


confessare è anche il modo più stronzo per scaricarsi la coscienza. "mi sento in colpa, te lo dico: se deve finire, che finisca, se vuoi perdonarmi perché ti amo, ne sarò felice e non avrò più il peso sulla coscienza". però ce l'avrò io, gran pezzo di merda


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> angiuledda buongiorno. Sai, invece càpita e molto spesso...io stessa non ne concepivo l'utilizzo e non ne capivo l'utilità...ma 2 coppie di amici son rifiorite...i percorsi della nostra mente sono inimmaginabili


quindi si rifoirisce seminando sulla menzogna. che culo ragazzi.

sinceramente - per me - se c'è bisogno di una puttanata tale per scuotere il rapporto, meglio dargli il colpo di grazia.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi si rifoirisce seminando sulla menzogna. che culo ragazzi.
> 
> sinceramente - per me - se c'è bisogno di una puttanata tale per scuotere il rapporto, meglio dargli il colpo di grazia.


 ... dai diamanti non nasce niente, dal letame nascono i fior... 
Boh, magari anche quello è un modo che può funzionare, qualche volta.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> *Paura di non riuscire a perdonare*
> Paura di non riuscire a dimenticare


in questo caso mi sa che non vai tanto lontano, sai?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... dai diamanti non nasce niente, dal letame nascono i fior...
> Boh, magari anche quello è un modo che può funzionare, qualche volta.


 
non so amichino, non ho mai provato nè nessuno ha mai provato con me. da parte mia ti posso dire che davanti a una dichiarazione del genere mollerei subito il colpo, come ho già fatto, come rifarei. a voja poi a dirmi che non era vero. non ci crederei. e anche se ci credessi non cambiarebbe nulla. odio le bugie e le prese per il culo. in ogni forma.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Luglio 2009)

Pero' scusatemi io non ci sto capendo piu' niente.

Se una confessa: è una stronza.

Se non confessa:  è una stronza.

Appurato che è stronza, come se ne esce nel concreto?

Mi pare sommamente ipocrita dire "Sono in crisi, cerco me stessa" e intanto trombi un altro.

Trovo giusto che se un altro c'è, entri nel discorso!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pero' scusatemi io non ci sto capendo piu' niente.
> 
> Se una confessa: è una stronza.
> 
> ...


io ho detto che se una (o uno) confessa, è una stronza. che è stronza se non confessa non l'ho mai detto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi per me, chelodicoafà, è stronzo chi tradisce (non me ne vogliate). se poi confessa peggiora solo la sua posizione. parere personale, come sempre.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... *dai diamanti non nasce niente, dal letame nascono i fior... *
> Boh, magari anche quello è un modo che può funzionare, qualche volta.


che consolazione, come dire che pestare una merda porta fortuna


----------



## Verena67 (1 Luglio 2009)

Ok, e ci sta. Sono cose personali, ognuno le vede e le gestisce come ritiene.

Ma che gli consigli al nostro amico in concreto? Di mandarla a stendere per sempre?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ok, e ci sta. Sono cose personali, ognuno le vede e le gestisce come ritiene.
> 
> Ma che gli consigli al nostro amico in concreto? Di mandarla a stendere per sempre?


 
no, assolutamente. a quale titolo potrei? lui non ha chiesto "cosa fare" in quel senso, ossia se stare o andare, ma ha anzi da subito lasciato intendere la sua idea di "stare". 

in concreto il mio parere (consiglio mi pare azzardato) gliel'ho già dato:
_"dai l'impressione di essere intenzionato a perdonare, a riprovarci, a continuare a a credere in lei. se è così, smettila di farti domande (e non farne a lei) i dettagli non ti serviranno a nulla se non a farti stare peggio. smettila di darti colpe (con questo non voglio dire che ne debba necessariamente dare a lei, sia chiaro). se perdoni, fallo a tutto tondo, sia con lei che - soprattutto - con te. cerca di voltare pagina senza però dimenticare prima di chiarire le cose con lei: capire quali sono veramente i problemi per provare, assieme, a risolverli.
quanto ai tempi... l'hai detto tu, ognuno è fatto a modo proprio e ogni coppia è una storia a sè. una stima secondo me è impossibile farla (e non ti dico come avrei reagito io perché non mi sembra utile). sicuramente, difficilmente ci vorranno pochi giorni, forse alcune ferite bruceranno sempre un po', ma molto meno e solo se le vai a sollecitare. datti tempo. "_


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non so amichino, non ho mai provato nè nessuno ha mai provato con me. da parte mia ti posso dire che davanti a una dichiarazione del genere mollerei subito il colpo, come ho già fatto, come rifarei. a voja poi a dirmi che non era vero. non ci crederei. e anche se ci credessi non cambiarebbe nulla. odio le bugie e le prese per il culo. in ogni forma.


 Guarda amichetta, razionalmente e d'impulso anche io farei come te. D'altronde anni fa l'ho già fatto. 
Però ora prima di decidere definitivamente, terrei da conto qualche variabile in più...


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> che consolazione, come dire che pestare una merda porta fortuna


 argh... così liquidi il grande Faber? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




no burricca, il concetto sarebbe che la purezza totale è sterile, e che dall'errore può nascere il bene.


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aspettavo il tuo intervento...



Quel che mi ricordo io (e me lo ricordo piuttosto bene....) è che all'inizio non avevo la benchè minima intenzione di confessare nulla, poi però con il tempo, vedendo che le cose non miglioravano tra me e mia moglie mi sono sentito in dovere di confessare, non per puro masochismo ma per farle capire quanto fosse stata grave la mia crisi, che lei non aveva mai compreso fino in fondo. E ricordo molto bene che le parole mi uscirono da sole dalla bocca, le vomitai letteralmente.... mamma mia che sensazione!


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ciao,
> mai avrei pensato di ritrovarmi a cercare su google la parola tradimento e ritrovarmi su questo forum *anch'io ci sono arrivata così, ma ci ho messo più tempo a decidermi a scrivere. e neanch'io ci avrei mai potuto credere prima*
> sono un "ragazzo" di 39 anni, fidanzato da 20, sposato da 7, padre da 4
> 
> ...


 
Benvenuto Dolorante,
se vuoi ricostruire devi armarti di molta forza e darti del tempo
non è una cosa facile ma non è impossibile
non pretendere troppo da te stesso
io credo si possa riuscire
ma ti dico che ti aspetta un periodo infernale con te stesso


----------



## Old ellina69 (1 Luglio 2009)

benvenuto. mi spiace per quello che ti è successo.
solo uno spunto: non è del tutto normale  e "razionale" che una moglie, se si sente trascurata, voli nelle braccia di un altro. E' giusto che ora tu tenti di ricostruire, con tutto quello che vi lega da una vita, ma credo che ci potrai riuscire solo ammettendo che è successo un fatto "grave", che tua moglie ha compiuto un gesto grave. Non è logico nè naturale che tua moglie - di fronte ad una situazione di crisi, pur avendo tante altre alternative, abbia scelto l'alternativa del tradimento. Potrai sicuramente perdonare, ricostruire, cambiare e migliorare tu stesso, ecc ...ma questa cosa la devi ammettere con te stesso. Lo so che fa un male cane. ma lei ti ha tradito. E questo non è colpa tua!!!!
Un abbraccio


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

> dolorante ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ciao,
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> argh... così liquidi il grande Faber?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


burricca a me hihoo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





facciamo che dall' errore quantomeno si crea un bel bagaglii di esperienza... io sono pee l'errore, la vecchia tigre piu'che lágnello... tutto e' possibile ma sinceeamente non me la sento di caricarmi gli errori altrui


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2009)

*......*

Insomma....non entro nel merito....del tuo comportamento del perchè del per come....però esiste la parola!!!ESISTE LA PAROLA!!Ci si confronta....si discute...ci si accorda...ci si lascia.....!Tu la trascuri...lei va con un altro è la colpa è solo tua?No no...l'equazione è troppo facile....e inquitante!!!La verità?Non l'amavi più....e lei anche....Punto!!!!Il tuo malessere?La possessività....vogliamo le cose quando le perdiamo...e quando le abbiamo non ci interessa averle!!!Continuo ad avere un giudizio negativo su questi accadimenti...perchè esiste LA PAROLA!!!


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *riconoscere le tue responsabilità in quello che era un rapporto barcollante, è nobile, addossartene più di quante ne abbia in realtà, è controproducente,* perché diventi cornuto e (auto)mazziato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
quoto tutto
ma quello che ho grassettato è essenziale

è fisiologico voler sapere dettagli
ma non cedere staresti peggio tu e anche lei
e potrebbe scavare un solco insuperabile dovuto agli aspetti meno nobili del tuo carattere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

*vuoi fare la seria?*



Lettrice ha detto:


> burricca a me* hihoo*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




















(sto piangendo)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> burricca a me hihoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ti quoto angiunedda (ma ne approfitto per chiedere che ti bannino fino a che non ti rendono il pc:baby


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> burricca a me hihoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo so, già è pesante caricarsi i propri... non ho più il fisico per quelli degli altri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque, confessare un tradimento è scaricarsi la coscienza sulle spalle di uno sfigato/a... non dico sempre, ma quasi.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> grazie a tutti,
> leggere i commenti più disparati e contrastanti distrae, solleva, fa sorridere
> .......
> la mia preoccupazione, e qui vi riporto pari pari quello che le ho scritto è la paura:
> ...


----------



## Old I will survive... (1 Luglio 2009)

Che dire .... ti capisco in pieno ... io ormai sono così da gennaio... è molto dura vivere il quotidiano con quest'assillo che per ora fatica ad abbandonarmi... la testa sta sempre lì, al perchè, al come ecc.
All'inizio l'ho subito perdonato perchè è comunque troppo importante lui per me e per la mia vita ( ed abbiamo anche due figli piccoli, quindi ti lascio immaginare...) ma sento che se non mi da qualche feedback positivo provo tanto rancore che mi annebbia i pensieri...io mi sentivo trascurata da lui come donna forse perchè ero io la prima a trascurarmi ma da qui a mettersi con un'altra ce ne passa secondo i miei principi... ma come dice anche il mio nick SOPRAVVIVERO'!! E spero che prima o poi ritroverò la serenità...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

I will survive... ha detto:


> Che dire .... ti capisco in pieno ... io ormai sono così da gennaio... è molto dura vivere il quotidiano con quest'assillo che per ora fatica ad abbandonarmi... la testa sta sempre lì, al perchè, al come ecc.
> All'inizio l'ho subito perdonato perchè è comunque troppo importante lui per me e per la mia vita ( ed abbiamo anche due figli piccoli, quindi ti lascio immaginare...) ma sento che se non mi da qualche feedback positivo provo tanto rancore che mi annebbia i pensieri...io mi sentivo trascurata da lui come donna forse perchè ero io la prima a trascurarmi ma da qui a mettersi con un'altra ce ne passa secondo i miei principi... ma come dice anche il mio nick SOPRAVVIVERO'!! E spero che prima o poi ritroverò la serenità...










e benvenuta 
credo sia la prima volta che posti

ma magari non sei proprio nuova nuova


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

I will survive... ha detto:


> Che dire .... ti capisco in pieno ... io ormai sono così da gennaio... è molto dura vivere il quotidiano con quest'assillo che per ora fatica ad abbandonarmi... la testa sta sempre lì, al perchè, al come ecc.
> All'inizio l'ho subito perdonato perchè è comunque troppo importante lui per me e per la mia vita ( ed abbiamo anche due figli piccoli, quindi ti lascio immaginare...) ma sento che se non mi da qualche feedback positivo provo tanto rancore che mi annebbia i pensieri...io mi sentivo trascurata da lui come donna forse perchè ero io la prima a trascurarmi ma da qui a mettersi con un'altra ce ne passa secondo i miei principi... ma come dice anche il mio nick SOPRAVVIVERO'!! E spero che prima o poi ritroverò la serenità...


 
da gennaio a oggi fan 7 mesi. 7 mesi di inferno (sentimentalmente parlando)... se gli avessi dato una pedata in culo probabilmente ora staresti bene. ma siccome lui è importante per la tua vita, subisci... non capisco davvero. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






scusate non ho resistito


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> da gennaio a oggi fan 7 mesi. 7 mesi di inferno (sentimentalmente parlando)... se gli avessi dato una pedata in culo probabilmente ora staresti bene. ma siccome lui è importante per la tua vita, subisci... non capisco davvero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non credo siano poche le persone che hanno dato la pedata in culo per la botta e abbiano scoperto poi che si era trattato di orgoglio ferito e che invece avrebbero potuto lottare

come esistono traditori che mollano tutto pensando di aver trovato il grande amore 
e poi scoprono che era un calesse


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo siano poche le persone che hanno dato la pedata in culo per la botta e abbiano scoperto poi che si era trattato di orgoglio ferito e che invece avrebbero potuto lottare
> 
> come esistono traditori che mollano tutto* pensando di aver trovato il grande amore *
> *e poi scoprono che era un calesse*


Quando non è più amore ma resta solo il calesse, bisogna trovare il coraggio della fine, piano piano, con dolcezza, senza fare troppo male...ci vuole lo stesso impegno e la stessa intensità dell'inizio. Occorrerebbe la stessa attenzione e lo stesso amore tanto per conquistare che per lasciare qualcuno.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi si rifoirisce seminando sulla menzogna. che culo ragazzi.
> 
> sinceramente - per me - se c'è bisogno di una puttanata tale per scuotere il rapporto, meglio dargli il colpo di grazia.


e non posso che darti ragione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo siano poche le persone che hanno dato la pedata in culo per la botta e abbiano scoperto poi che si era trattato di orgoglio ferito e che invece avrebbero potuto lottare
> 
> come esistono traditori che mollano tutto pensando di aver trovato il grande amore
> e poi scoprono che era un calesse


 Io non mi capacito di come si possa credere che chi si è preso *meritatamente* una pedata nel culo non possa, *se ci tiene*, porsi ugualmente in condizioni di poter ricostruire?
Se non lo fa è perché se anche il partner avesse lottato e si fosse massacrato per comprendere, capire, metabolizzare sarebbe forse rimasto per la stessa paur del cambiamento che l'ha spinto a tradire e non ad affrontare qalsiasi problema di coppia ci fosse.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo siano poche le persone che hanno dato la pedata in culo per la botta e abbiano scoperto poi che si era trattato di orgoglio ferito e che invece avrebbero potuto lottare
> 
> come esistono traditori che mollano tutto pensando di aver trovato il grande amore
> e poi scoprono che era un calesse


sono rischi che si corrono... io sono per la pedata nel culo col tempo si potrebbe pure ritrattare, sempre che la pedata nel culo abbia risvegliato kundalini e fatto rinsavire il fedifrago


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo siano poche le persone che hanno dato la pedata in culo per la botta e abbiano scoperto poi che si era trattato di orgoglio ferito e che invece avrebbero potuto lottare
> 
> come esistono traditori che mollano tutto pensando di aver trovato il grande amore
> e poi scoprono che era un calesse


 
non sono neanche poche quelle che la pedata non la danno e iniziano un'esistenza di merda, imboccando tristemente e per loro volontà una strada senza ritorno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non mi capacito di come si possa credere che chi si è preso *meritatamente* una pedata nel culo non possa, *se ci tiene*, porsi ugualmente in condizioni di poter ricostruire?
> Se non lo fa è perché se anche il partner avesse lottato e si fosse massacrato per comprendere, capire, metabolizzare sarebbe forse rimasto per la stessa paur del cambiamento che l'ha spinto a tradire e non ad affrontare qalsiasi problema di coppia ci fosse.


non solo ti quoto ma anche mi prostro, alla faccia del mal di schiena 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















e aggiungo pure che c'è chi la pedata nel culo non la prende e nelle condizioni di poter ricostruire non ci si mette ugualmente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non solo ti quoto ma anche mi prostro, alla faccia del mal di schiena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Davvero non capisco come ci si possa preoccupare che si offenda o che venga ferito l'orgoglio del traditore, mentre il tradito deve umiliarsi all'inverosimile accettando di tutto e di più.

Per me è già abbastanza che il traditore metta sullo stesso piano amante (con cui ha condiviso menzogne e motel) al partner con cui ha condiviso un progetto, lavoro, nascite, lutti, vita.
Mi bastano dei dubbi per la pedata...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Davvero non capisco come ci si possa preoccupare che si offenda o che venga ferito l'orgoglio del traditore, mentre il tradito deve umiliarsi all'inverosimile accettando di tutto e di più.
> 
> Per me è già abbastanza che il traditore metta sullo stesso piano amante (con cui ha condiviso menzogne e motel) al partner con cui ha condiviso un progetto, lavoro, nascite, lutti, vita.
> Mi bastano dei dubbi per la pedata...


 
non lo concepisco neanche io. ma lo capisco (in un certo senso). che venga scoperto o confessi, il traditore medio tende ad addossare le colpe al tradito. questi, vuoi perché debole, vuoi per autodifesa (non  riconoscere di essersi fidato di chi fiducia non ne meritava, non voler arrendersi al fatto di avere creduto in qualcuno, e in qualcosa con questo costruito, che a sua volta gli ha dimostrato di aver avuto una scarsa considerazione di quel qualcosa e del rispetto dovuto, ecc ecc, per quanto in maniera contorta la vedo come, appunto, un'autodifesa) casca nel tranello e inizia a difenderlo a sua volta e ad addossarsi colpe allucinanti.

il traditore condivide le menzogne con l'amante. e questa, spesso senza saperlo, le condivide con la moglie. ma quelle subite. un traditore racconta tante cazzate alla moglie, quanto all'amante.
e tutte le cose che il traditore racconta all'amante? il modo meschino in cui parla della moglie? "ah non mi capisce" "è una rompicoglioni, mi trascura, pensa solo a se" (e quella magari lo tratta come un principe) "ah ormai la vedo come una sorella, fare sesso con lei non mi piace e cerco di evitare, se lo faccio è per *dovere*" (e ancora c'è chi ci crede) ecc ecc ecc 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 e dato che sono - secondo me - tutti uguali e chi più che meno è un rozzo bugiardo, solo questo sarebbe motivo per una pedata nel culo, senza bisogno di fare domande.


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me è già abbastanza che il traditore metta sullo stesso piano amante (con cui ha condiviso menzogne e motel) al partner con cui ha condiviso un progetto, lavoro, nascite, lutti, vita.
> Mi bastano dei dubbi per la pedata...


Quindi non è tanto importante la crisi della coppia quanto l'altro/a che ha turbato il nostro equilibrio...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi non è tanto importante la crisi della coppia quanto l'altro/a che ha turbato il nostro equilibrio...


ah?


----------



## Old Iris2 (1 Luglio 2009)

Beh, se uno viene colto sul fatto, o quasi, è meglio che confessi. Negare l'evidenza non fa che peggiorare la situazione. Ma se l'altro non sa, non vedo perchè infliggergli i tormenti del tradimento rivelato. Se non chiede, è perchè non vuole sapere .Io la vedo così. 
Più vado avanti con gli anni e più mi rendo conto dell'inutilità delle parole, delle spiegazioni.
ma cosa c'è da spiegare? Se è una scappatella, proprio niente...se è la nascita di un altro amore, anche lì, cosa vuoi spiegare?
Se qualcuno non ti ama più, non hai certo bisogno che te lo ripeta in sette lingue, e che te ne spieghi la ragione.
L'amore muore così come nasce, per caso.


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> grazie a tutti,
> leggere i commenti più disparati e contrastanti distrae, solleva, fa sorridere
> il thread lo salverò e lo conserverò
> 
> ...


 Sono tutte paure normali nella tua situazione.
Passeranno dopo che sarai riuscito a perdonare.
Perdonare non è uno stato d'animo, è un'azione.
Mi ci sono voluti 7 mesi per perdonare mia moglie.
Mi sono ripetuto mentalmente migliaia di volte “Io perdono mia moglie” finché ho incominciato ad accettare la situazione e pronunciare quella frase non mi faceva più tanto male.
Poi ho comunicato il perdono a mia moglie (se non è espresso il perdono non vale nulla). Anche questo passo non è stato facile, ma dopo mi sono sentito subito meglio. Da lì in avanti è tutta discesa.
Dopo che hai perdonato svaniscono i “film mentali” e le situazioni che ti fanno ricordare il tradimento.


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> da gennaio a oggi fan 7 mesi. 7 mesi di inferno (sentimentalmente parlando)... *se gli avessi dato una pedata in culo probabilmente ora staresti bene.* ma siccome lui è importante per la tua vita, subisci... non capisco davvero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Col cavolo che sarebbe stata meglio!
Se un tradimento porta ad una sofferenza pari a 5 punti, una separazione non vale meno di 100 punti.
Per molti la separazione (in caso di matrimonio) è peggio di un lutto.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Col cavolo che sarebbe stata meglio!
> Se un tradimento porta ad una sofferenza pari a 5 punti, una separazione non vale meno di 100 punti.
> Per molti la separazione (in caso di matrimonio) è peggio di un lutto.


non condivido Giobbe
ci sono casi e casi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non condivido Giobbe
> ci sono casi e casi


 Non condivido nemmeno io.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non condivido Giobbe
> ci sono casi e casi


 Non lo condivido neanch'io!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Col cavolo che sarebbe stata meglio!
> Se un tradimento porta ad una sofferenza pari a 5 punti, una separazione non vale meno di 100 punti.
> Per molti la separazione (in caso di matrimonio) è peggio di un lutto.


 
ma piantiamola con queste stronzate. tra l'altro dire che una separazione è peggio di un lutto è veramente antipatico


----------



## Old Iris2 (1 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Col cavolo che sarebbe stata meglio!
> Se un tradimento porta ad una sofferenza pari a 5 punti, una separazione non vale meno di 100 punti.
> Per molti la separazione (in caso di matrimonio) è peggio di un lutto.


Questa cosa del punteggio fa un pò ridere.
Come si fa ad asserire una cosa simile? Ed in base a quali valori calcoli l'intensità della sofferenza provata.
Per quanto ha riguardato me, il culmine della sofferenza è stato capire che il mio ex marito non i amava e rispettava (il tradimento l'ho visto come la conseguenza, non la causa). E' in quel momento che il mio mondo è crollato. La separazione è come un'operazione, dolorosa, ma necessaria a curare il male, che comunque era presistente.
Il mio matrimonio si è distrutto nel momento in cui uno dei due ha smesso di amare: il resto, consuetudini, beni in comune, e compagnia bella, erano pendagli.
Mi sono sposata per amore, non per avere una fede al dito...finito l'amore, non ho trovato motivo di continuare una convivenza.
Per me è stato così. Anche se trovo legittime anche situazioni diverse.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Questa cosa del punteggio fa un pò ridere.
> Come si fa ad asserire una cosa simile? Ed in base a quali valori calcoli l'intensità della sofferenza provata.
> Per quanto ha riguardato me, il culmine della sofferenza è stato capire che il mio ex marito non i amava e rispettava (il tradimento l'ho visto come la conseguenza, non la causa). E' in quel momento che il mio mondo è crollato. La separazione è come un'operazione, dolorosa, ma necessaria a curare il male, che comunque era presistente.
> *Il mio matrimonio si è distrutto nel momento in cui uno dei due ha smesso di amare*: il resto, consuetudini, beni in comune, e compagnia bella, erano pendagli.
> ...


 Quoto. Qualunque rapporto di coppia termina in quel momento, anche se si dovesse restare comunque assieme tutta la vita.


----------



## Old Iris2 (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma piantiamola con queste stronzate. tra l'altro dire che una separazione è peggio di un lutto è veramente antipatico


 SE si pensa alle conseguenze ecomnomiche certamente: rimanere vedovi, può essere più comodo e meno costoso del divorzio. ma insomma...sono discorsi un pò meschini!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> SE si pensa alle conseguenze ecomnomiche certamente: rimanere vedovi, può essere più comodo e meno costoso del divorzio. ma insomma...sono discorsi un pò meschini!!!


dal punto di vista economico, sicuramente è meglio. e altrettanto sicuramente è un discorso meschino (toglierei anche quel "un po'"). ma dubito che giobbe parlasse dell'aspetto economico e lo trovo un paragone veramente rivoltante.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2009)

*ironia delle 14*



Iris2 ha detto:


> SE si pensa alle conseguenze ecomnomiche certamente: rimanere vedovi, può essere più comodo e meno costoso del divorzio. ma insomma...sono discorsi un pò meschini!!!


certe fortune poi non capitano spesso


----------



## Old Iris2 (1 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> certe fortune poi non capitano spesso


Che ficata..puoi pure risposarti in chiesa, fare la comunione, ecc ecc. Se sei un divorziato, povero te! Ti toccano pure le fiamme dell'inferno!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque non è vero che Gesù ha stabilito che non si potesse divorziare: il discorso che fa lui era contro la morale maschilista dell'epoca che permetteva di ripudiare (vale a dire condannare alla fame) una moglie ad ogni piè sospinto.
L'indissolubilità del matrimonio è stata introdotta dopo il quarto secolo dopo Cristo. (ad uso e consumo di Giobbe e della Sacra Rota)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Che ficata..puoi pure risposarti in chiesa, fare la comunione, ecc ecc. Se sei un divorziato, povero te! Ti toccano pure le fiamme dell'inferno!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


intendi giobbe del forum, vero?


----------



## Old dolorante (1 Luglio 2009)

ciao a tutti e grazie per la distrazione (?) che mi offrite leggendo commenti, consigli, dibattiti o altro.
non ho molto tempo durante il giorno e non sono cosi pratico da poter quotare ogni singola risposta per rispondere puntualmente, vedrò stasera se ne ho tempo.

volevo solo dare un chiarimento che forse è doveroso e sul quale forse non sono stato chiaro

durante la crisi che ha preceduto il tradimento mia moglie mi ha più volte fatto presente che un rapporto del genere non poteva trascinarsi e che se non fosse cambiato le avrebbe dato la scossa per ritenersi libera di muoversi. la crisi era cosi forte che nessuno dei due ha reagito alla cosa.

quindi è questo il motivo per il quale tendo a considerare inevitabile conseguenza il tradimento. e per questo tendo a darle atto che si può dire tutto tranne che me lo aveva nascosto come possibile conseguenza.

quello che mi ha veramente sorpreso è il dolore, chi mi conosce non crederebbe a una parola di quello che dico per il tipo di carattere che possiedo. forse ha ragione chi ha parlato di possessività, non desiderare qualcosa fino a quando ce la portano via.

azz il capo, a più tardi


----------



## Old Iris2 (1 Luglio 2009)

Si, senza offesa però...ognuno ha diritto di credere in ciò che vuole.

Figuriamoci, la mia collega crede negli alieni!!! Giobbe ha diritto a sostenere l'indissolubilità del vincolo matrimoniale...ma farla risalire a Gesù Cristo, mi pare un pò forzoso, considerando che in duemila anni la Chiesa in merito ha cambiato spesso opinione (ad esempio per un pò non benediceva i vedovi). Tra qualche tempo benedirà anche i divorziati...ma forse a quel punto non interesserà più a nessuno.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ciao a tutti e grazie per la distrazione (?) che mi offrite leggendo commenti, consigli, dibattiti o altro.
> non ho molto tempo durante il giorno e non sono cosi pratico da poter quotare ogni singola risposta per rispondere puntualmente, vedrò stasera se ne ho tempo.
> 
> volevo solo dare un chiarimento che forse è doveroso e sul quale forse non sono stato chiaro
> ...


ma il tuo capo si fa annunciare?
così gli impiegati possono imprecare e spiegare perchè non possono più scrivere?


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Col cavolo che sarebbe stata meglio!
> Se un tradimento porta ad una sofferenza pari a 5 punti, una separazione non vale meno di 100 punti.
> Per molti la separazione (in caso di matrimonio) è peggio di un lutto.



Ti quoto, non trovo il paragone nè rivoltante, nè azzardato.


----------



## Ingenua (1 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ciao,
> mai avrei pensato di ritrovarmi a cercare su google la parola tradimento e ritrovarmi su questo forum
> sono un "ragazzo" di 39 anni, fidanzato da 20, sposato da 7, padre da 4
> 
> ...


Ciao  dolorante e benvenuto. Tutto quello che provi in questo momento mi è familiare, molto familiare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ti posso assicurare che a me dopo quasi 8 mesi non è ancora passata la delusione. La rabbia però sta diminuendo grazie soprattutto al fatto che mi sto impegnando per ricostruire un rapporto nuovo e ti dico che non è facile ma è molto bello...nuovi stimoli e la voglia da entrambe le parti di cercarsi ancora... Molte persone del forum ti hanno consigliato di non chiedere nulla sui dettagli, ebbene... è il consiglio migliore che tu possa ricevere!!!!!! credimi, io ho voluto sapere tutto e anche di più e la cosa mi ha devastato l'anima... non farlo! devi sforzarti di pensare al futuro, questo è il punto zero, da qui devi ricominciare. Se ce la sto facendo io senz'altro puoi farcela anche tu! Un abbraccio.


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Mi sono sposata per amore, non per avere una fede al dito...finito l'amore, non ho trovato motivo di continuare una convivenza.
> Per me è stato così. Anche se trovo legittime anche situazioni diverse.


 
Concordo.


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> durante la crisi che ha preceduto il tradimento mia moglie mi ha più volte fatto presente che un rapporto del genere non poteva trascinarsi e che se non fosse cambiato le avrebbe dato la scossa per ritenersi libera di muoversi. la crisi era cosi forte che nessuno dei due ha reagito alla cosa.
> 
> quindi è questo il motivo per il quale tendo a considerare inevitabile conseguenza il tradimento. e per questo tendo a darle atto che si può dire tutto tranne che me lo aveva nascosto come possibile conseguenza.
> 
> quello che mi ha veramente sorpreso è il dolore, chi mi conosce non crederebbe a una parola di quello che dico per il tipo di carattere che possiedo. forse ha ragione chi ha parlato di *possessività*, non desiderare qualcosa fino a quando ce la portano via.


Bella analisi, bravo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non ho ancora capito però se l'ami tua moglie oppure no


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sono tutte paure normali nella tua situazione.
> Passeranno dopo che sarai riuscito a perdonare.
> Perdonare non è uno stato d'animo, è un'azione.
> Mi ci sono voluti 7 mesi per perdonare mia moglie.
> ...


Si, verso gli inferi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Giobbe, ma chi stai cercando di prendere in giro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




La soddisfazione di averla perdonata compenserebbe secondo te il fatto che lei se ne freghi del tuo perdono, delle tue speranze di ricostruire la vostra famiglia, l'esser ancora lì ad aspettare non si sa bene cosa? Dai!


----------



## Old danut (1 Luglio 2009)

Io penso che proverai a perdonare, ma prima o poi questo dolore verrà fuori e tu sei un uomo...povera la tua donna in quel momento! Ah ricorda che quando si è arrabbiati anche solo fermare uno schiaffo può rompere un polso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io penso che proverai a perdonare, ma prima o poi questo dolore verrà fuori e tu sei un uomo...povera la tua donna in quel momento! Ah ricorda che quando si è arrabbiati anche solo fermare uno schiaffo può rompere un polso.


tu non sei affatto normale.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

se è un uomo non ha niente a che vedere con te

un uomo non dice e non fa ciò che dici e pensi tu


----------



## Old danut (1 Luglio 2009)

Semplice, io per difendermi da delle sberle ho fermato le braccia e non mi sono reso conto che le stavo spezzando, in quel momento ho solo bloccato l'attacco a me, ma io come dico sempre ho una forza che tengo sotto controllo sempre e comunque con la razionalità.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Semplice, io per difendermi da delle sberle ho fermato le braccia e non mi sono reso conto che le stavo spezzando, in quel momento ho solo bloccato l'attacco a me, ma io come dico sempre ho una forza che tengo sotto controllo sempre e comunque con la razionalità.



uhm... per difenderti da chi? da un uomo o da una donna? e cosa c'entra col discorso che hai fatto prima...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tu non sei affatto normale.


ma dai lo scrive pee provocare... ha ancora il moccio che gli cola dal naso


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Semplice, io per difendermi da delle sberle ho fermato le braccia e non mi sono reso conto che le stavo spezzando, in quel momento ho solo bloccato l'attacco a me, ma io come dico sempre ho una forza che tengo sotto controllo sempre e comunque con la razionalità.


scendi dal piedistallo
e se riesci smetti di credere che tutti abbiano la sveglia al collo


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non condivido Giobbe
> ci sono casi e casi





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non condivido nemmeno io.





moltimodi ha detto:


> Non lo condivido neanch'io!





angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma piantiamola con queste stronzate. tra l'altro dire che una separazione è peggio di un lutto è veramente antipatico


 È chiaro che si tratta di impressioni personali. Il tradimento non è stato certamente una cosa piacevole ma quello che mi ha fatto veramente soffrire è stata la separazione successiva al tradimento. Per me è stato così, ho ancora ben chiari davanti ai miei occhi i due tipi di sofferenza e non ho dubbi a proposito.
Lutti in famiglia ne ho vissuti anche io, come tutti. Anche quella è una cosa molto soggettiva, varia molto da persona a persona ma nel mio caso la separazione è stata più dolorosa dei lutti. Nel lutto ho sofferto per la mancanza del famigliare ma avevo anche la certezza che stava bene, che aveva completato la missione sulla Terra e che si trovava al cospetto di Dio.
La separazione l'ho vista come il frutto dell'uso sbagliato della libertà da parte di mia moglie. Non c'è il lato positivo della medaglia, ci sono solo macerie che sono frutto di scelte umane.
Poi Dio sa trarre il bene anche dal male ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Old danut (1 Luglio 2009)

Io non provoco, so solo cosa voglia dire il dolore in un uomo, cosa che voi donne molto spesso sottovalutate, pensate a che può succedere se un uomo con il triplo della forza vostra per colpa del suo dolore perda il controllo di sè! Non scherzo, ma mi sa che molte donne dovrebbero avere più paura degli uomini, solo i retaggi sociali li tengono a bada...finchè un uomo non penserà che uomo e donna sono uguali a tutti gli effetti.
Io dico solo che purtroppo nel tempo il dolore potrebbe innescare litigi che la donna in questione potrebbe non gradire e il tutto potrebbe diventare molto brutto ed è forse una cosa che va evitata in tutti i modi, quante donne sono disposte a farsi dare della ******* quando un uomo cornuto crolla?


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Che ficata..puoi pure risposarti in chiesa, fare la comunione, ecc ecc. Se sei un divorziato, povero te! Ti toccano pure le fiamme dell'inferno!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I separati e divorziati possono fare la Comunione, la faccio anche io.
Non la possono fare quelli che si risposano o che convivono con altre persone.

Sicuramente una regola che permette il ripudio della moglie e non del marito era ingiusta e maschilista. La carta di divorzio introdotta da Mosè era già un passo avanti nella tutela delle donne ripudiate. Ma non c'è il minimo dubbio che in questo passaggio Gesù chiarisca il suo pensiero rispetto all'indissolubilità del vincolo matrimoniale.
Il testo del Vangelo era chiarissimo anche per i contemporanei di Gesù (“Così non sono più due, ma una sola carne; quello dunque che Dio ha unito, l'uomo non lo separi”) tanto che gli hanno risposto “Se tale è la situazione dell'uomo rispetto alla donna, non conviene prender moglie”.
Era chiaro duemila anni fa, lo è oggi e lo sarà anche tra duemila anni.
L'unico dubbio è nell'eccezione alla regola contenuta nel Vangelo di Matteo che i protestanti e gli ortodossi interpretano come adulterio mentre i cattolici come concubinato, incesto e cose del genere.


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si, verso gli inferi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il perdono serve a chi lo dà, mica a chi lo riceve.
Serve a far star meglio e a far uscire da una spirale sterile chi subisce un torto.
Non obbliga per nulla chi ha commesso il torto che continua libero di fare le sue scelte.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (1 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ciao,
> ..........................*però sto male, fottutamente male, fisicamente male.
> non riesco a pensare ad altro, non posso passare mezz'ora da solo senza perdermi nei pensieri e immaginarmela con un altro, quando la storia e cominciata, come si è svolta, con che frequenza, con che modalità.
> 
> ...


Dimenticare "quella cosa" penso sia quasi impossibile.

Pero' quella sofferenza acuta che ti corrode dentro e ti provoca un pianto irrefrenabile,
lo stato confusionale, i fantasmi, gli incubi ad occhi aperti,
quelli durano almeno 6 mesi, un'anno, forse piu'....
dipende da tante cose....  preparati.......

Il pensiero fisso rivolto all' *altro *
e a quello che hanno fatto,
come l'hanno fatto,
dove l'hanno fatto, 
quanto l'hanno fatto....ecc....
abituati pure all'idea perche' forse potrebbero
passare anche 20 anni, ma i dettagli avrai sempre voglia di conoscerli.


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> I separati e divorziati possono fare la Comunione, la faccio anche io.
> Non la possono fare quelli che si risposano o che convivono con altre persone.
> 
> Sicuramente una regola che permette il ripudio della moglie e non del marito era ingiusta e maschilista. La carta di divorzio introdotta da Mosè era già un passo avanti nella tutela delle donne ripudiate. Ma non c'è il minimo dubbio che in questo passaggio Gesù chiarisca il suo pensiero rispetto all'indissolubilità del vincolo matrimoniale.
> ...


Stavolta mi tocca quotarti!


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il perdono serve a chi lo dà, mica a chi lo riceve.
> Serve a far star meglio e a far uscire da una spirale sterile chi subisce un torto.
> Non obbliga per nulla chi ha commesso il torto che continua libero di fare le sue scelte.


Vedi Giobbe....Gesù pare aver detto: Porgi l'altra guancia....

Qualcun altro: per fortuna ce ne ha date solo due (cit.)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per come la metti tu è un gettar le perle ai porci perchè quella libertà che riconosci a lei, la dovresti riconoscere anche per te stesso...o è un frutto sterile...e tu ricordi senz'altro ricordi cosa dice la bibbia sull'inutilità e anzi l'offesa a Dio che rappresenta la sterilità, vero?


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Dimenticare "quella cosa" penso sia quasi impossibile.
> 
> Pero' quella sofferenza acuta che ti corrode dentro e ti provoca un pianto irrefrenabile,
> lo stato confusionale, i fantasmi, gli incubi ad occhi aperti,
> ...


non so
per me all'inizio era continuo e devastante
il mio cervello mi sparava immagini dei loro corpi uniti con una dolcezza nei gesti e nello sguardo di lui, rivolto verso la str..., che mi faceva venir voglia di morire, mi annichiliva
e mi ha fatto star male, non psicologicamente proprio fisicamente
le circostanze mi hanno salvato (e mi hanno consentito di tenerlo nascosto per un po')

dopo un po' più di un mese hanno smesso di essere così costanti
forse perchè il mio cervello focalizzava piano piano altri aspetti
me le spara ancora, ma più raramente e fanno meno male di prima, in qualche modo le controllo
sono più concentrata su aspetti meno fisici

mi chiedo ancora dettagli inutili
ma mi rendo conto che è meglio non conoscerli

in una lunga vita insieme può capitare uno scivolone


----------



## Old dolorante (2 Luglio 2009)

ciao a tutti,
rispondo solo ora, dopo una bellissima serata con la mia lei, il bimbo è al mare coi nonni e stiamo dedicandoci del tempo che erano mesi, se non anni, che non accadeva.

rispondo a chi mi chiedeva se la amo

credo di si, se amare, dopo 20 anni di relazione può essere considerato stimare una persona, volere il suo bene, desiderarla fisicamente (anche se quest'ultimo è un pensiero che negli ultimi mesi si era sopito).

è vero, per rispondere ad un altra persona che ha vissuto la mia stessa situazione, che probabilmente chiedere dettagli non aiuta
però me ne mancano alcuni fondamentali

ha detto che la relazione che aveva (con un collega) si è interrotta un paio di mesi fa.

non so chi sia (non mi interessa forse), assicura che non lo conosco, però non so se è sposato, separato, se ha figli, se è single...
non sono certo del perchè la relazione si sia interrotta un paio di mesi fa (cosi dice); per dare un'ultima possibilità alla ns relazione, per un out out suo, per altri motivi che non conosco.

so solo, e anche stasera ne è la dimostrazione, che tra noi due c'è una sintonia assoluta, su tutto. ma sento da parte sua una notevole freddezza.
che voglia capire bene le mie intenzioni, che dipenda da quello che prova per l'altra persona (all'epoca della confessione mi ha detto che era una relazione alla quale teneva) o cosa

i particolari di cui sopra pretendo di saperli, non glieli ho ancora chiesti ma lo farò, credo di averne quasi diritto........


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> rispondo solo ora, dopo una bellissima serata con la mia lei, il bimbo è al mare coi nonni e stiamo dedicandoci del tempo che erano mesi, se non anni, che non accadeva.
> 
> rispondo a chi mi chiedeva se la amo
> ...


non pretenderli
non chiedere di visitare il tuo inferno
io amo mio marito
perdutamente
e sto soffrendo come mai avrei creduto possibile
assolviti
risparmiati
se puoi

falle sentire quanto la ami


----------



## Old dolorante (2 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> falle sentire quanto la ami


 
credimi, questo sto provando a farlo più che posso, come mai prima ho fatto

ma quei "dettagli" sono il tarlo che mi impedisce adesso di dormire, di concentrarmi a lavoro, di avere una vita normale
non voglio certo sapere in quale motel andavano, quanto andavano, com'è stata la prima volta, cosa ha provato... anzi quasi quasi vorrei sapere anche questi...

bah... vorrei almeno dormire e mangiare il minimo necessario

il prox weekend abbiamo un matrimonio e rivedremo tutti gli amici, nessuno sa nulla, non so se ce la farò...


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2009)

vuoi che ti racconti di quando mi ha fatto una festa a sorpresa per il mio compleanno, con tuttti i miei amici?
pensavo di morire 
di cominciaRE a urlare all'improvviso che la fidanzata di mio marito non era venuta
è dura sei solo all'inizio e non hai garanzie

non sai quanto mi dispiace leggerti


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> rispondo solo ora, dopo una bellissima serata con la mia lei, il bimbo è al mare coi nonni e stiamo dedicandoci del tempo che erano mesi, se non anni, che non accadeva.
> 
> rispondo a chi mi chiedeva se la amo
> ...



È normale, tradire non è una passeggiata che ti lascia immutato. Ti abitui a mentire, a nascondere ed è inevitabile che alla fine ti trovi trasformato in una persona peggiore. Durante il tradimento (forse anche involontariamente) lei ha contribuito con tanti piccoli gesti ad aumentare la distanza tra di voi e ad inasprire la vostra crisi. Adesso siete lontani ed entrambi dovete compiere un cammino personale per poter rincontrarvi.
Quelle domande puoi anche fargliele, l'importante è evitare di raccogliere indizi e dettagli utili al “montaggio” dei tuoi film mentali. Quei film che ti passano sempre in testa e ad ogni proiezione ti fanno scoprire nuove ragioni di quanto ingiusta sia stata tua moglie nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vedi Giobbe....Gesù pare aver detto: Porgi l'altra guancia....
> 
> Qualcun altro: per fortuna ce ne ha date solo due (cit.)...
> 
> ...


 Infatti io sono libero di scegliere. Scegliere di rimanere fedele al patto fatto con Dio non è un comportamento passivo o rassegnato. I frutti si vedono solo alla fine e a volte sono proprio invisibili ai nostri occhi.


----------



## Old Iris2 (2 Luglio 2009)

*Giobbe*

Io credo che tu sia una persona veramente per bene. Di quelle che meritano stima e rispetto. Lo credo fermamente. Come credo che realmente in te ci sia la volontà di tenere unita la tua famiglia costi quel che costi. E questo desiderio è legittimo, come sono legittime le scelte di chi non la pensa come te.
Ma una cosa sarebbe bella: sentire parlare Giobbe, ascoltare le sue ragioni, esposte attraverso parole sue, e non versetti ecclesiastici e toni curiali.
Noi ti capiremmo meglio e magari potremmo essere d'accordo con te, riuscire ad immedesimarci.
Non è facile immedesimarsi in uno che parla come un parroco preconciliare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> È normale, tradire non è una passeggiata che ti lascia immutato. Ti abitui a mentire, a nascondere ed è inevitabile che alla fine ti trovi trasformato in una persona peggiore. Durante il tradimento (forse anche involontariamente) lei ha contribuito con tanti piccoli gesti ad aumentare la distanza tra di voi e ad inasprire la vostra crisi. Adesso siete lontani ed entrambi dovete compiere un cammino personale per poter rincontrarvi.
> Quelle domande puoi anche fargliele, l'importante è evitare di raccogliere indizi e dettagli utili al “montaggio” dei tuoi film mentali. Quei film che ti passano sempre in testa e ad ogni proiezione ti fanno scoprire nuove ragioni di quanto ingiusta sia stata tua moglie nei tuoi confronti.


 Stavolta ti quoto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Io credo che tu sia una persona veramente per bene. Di quelle che meritano stima e rispetto. Lo credo fermamente. Come credo che realmente in te ci sia la volontà di tenere unita la tua famiglia costi quel che costi. E questo desiderio è legittimo, come sono legittime le scelte di chi non la pensa come te.
> Ma una cosa sarebbe bella: sentire parlare Giobbe, ascoltare le sue ragioni, esposte attraverso parole sue, e non versetti ecclesiastici e toni curiali.
> Noi ti capiremmo meglio e magari potremmo essere d'accordo con te, riuscire ad immedesimarci.
> Non è facile immedesimarsi in uno che parla come un parroco preconciliare.


Concordo anche perché se per lui, o per chi come lui è credente, possono costituire una fonte di autorità per altri suonano fastidiosi.


----------



## Old I will survive... (2 Luglio 2009)

Scusatemi se non mi sono fatta più viva...mi collego solo al lavoro e mi è molto più facile leggervi che scrivere di mio...comunque è vero *Amoremio *è già da un pò che vi leggo e soprattutto tu mi sei rimasta molto impressa perchè spesso i tuoi sentimenti rispecchiano molto bene i miei...è vero sono all'inferno da ormai sette mesi, sarebbe stato più facile mandarlo via (come all'inizio avevo fatto ma ne io ne lui siamo riusciti a stare lontani, sarà anche per i figli, boh....) ma voglio provare a DARCI una seconda occasione nonostante l'amarezza, l'orgoglio ferito e la profonda delusione che mi ha arrecata (per non parlare di altre mille variabili, mancanza di rispetto, bugie, ecc.). Non credo che tra loro sia stato amore, più che altro insoddisfazione reciproca che poi è sfociata in un nuovo sentimento...della serie "i nostri rispettivi coniugi non ci vogliono più, la vita è breve e bisogna godersela" e altre c.....e!!
Io sono convinta di quello che sto facendo, prima di tutto per me e poi per i miei figli che di sicuro non hanno chiesto di crescere in una famiglia divisa. So che soffrirò ancora molto ma ora penso che ne valga la pena, spero che lo penserò anche domani e nei giorni prossimi a venire...
Buona giornata a tutti!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2009)

A me non ha interessato mai molto cosa poteva aver fatto con un'altra, ma più cosa ha fatto a me!


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2009)

I will survive... ha detto:


> Scusatemi se non mi sono fatta più viva...mi collego solo al lavoro e mi è molto più facile leggervi che scrivere di mio...comunque è vero *Amoremio *è già da un pò che vi leggo e soprattutto tu mi sei rimasta molto impressa perchè spesso i tuoi sentimenti rispecchiano molto bene i miei...è vero sono all'inferno da ormai sette mesi, sarebbe stato più facile mandarlo via (come all'inizio avevo fatto ma ne io ne lui siamo riusciti a stare lontani, sarà anche per i figli, boh....) ma voglio provare a DARCI una seconda occasione nonostante l'amarezza, l'orgoglio ferito e la profonda delusione che mi ha arrecata (per non parlare di altre mille variabili, mancanza di rispetto, bugie, ecc.). Non credo che tra loro sia stato amore, più che altro insoddisfazione reciproca che poi è sfociata in un nuovo sentimento...della serie "i nostri rispettivi coniugi non ci vogliono più, la vita è breve e bisogna godersela" e altre c.....e!!
> Io sono convinta di quello che sto facendo, prima di tutto per me e poi per i miei figli che di sicuro non hanno chiesto di crescere in una famiglia divisa. So che soffrirò ancora molto ma ora penso che ne valga la pena, spero che lo penserò anche domani e nei giorni prossimi a venire...
> Buona giornata a tutti!!


ma non mi risulta che tu mi abbia contattato in mp.
o mi sbaglio?


----------



## MK (2 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il perdono serve a chi lo dà, mica a chi lo riceve.


 
Su questo concordo. E pure sulla sterilità.


----------



## MK (2 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> rispondo a chi mi chiedeva se la amo
> 
> credo di si, se amare, dopo 20 anni di relazione può essere considerato stimare una persona, volere il suo bene, desiderarla fisicamente (anche se quest'ultimo è un pensiero che negli ultimi mesi si era sopito).


Questa cosa dei particolari è tipicamente maschile, non è la prima volta che la sento. Il desiderio fisico sopito perché?


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Questa cosa dei particolari è tipicamente maschile, non è la prima volta che la sento. Il desiderio fisico sopito perché?


non è solo maschile.
a me è capitata


----------



## MK (2 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è solo maschile.
> a me è capitata


Di voler sapere tutto nei dettagli? Sessualmente?


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2009)

no i dettagli sessuali no.
oddio, non so se ci sarei arrivata qualora lui avesse risposto

ma gli chiesi dove andavano, insistetti parecchio e mi disse in hotel 
volevo sapere quale, non me lo disse
lo so che era una curiosità scema ma di tanto in tanto ci penso ancora

altri dettagli chiesti non mi vengono in mente
ma col tempo alcune cose le  ho sapute, pure troppe


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2009)

ah si 
volevo sapere a che ora
quanto spesso
dove era successo la prima volta


----------



## MK (2 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ah si
> volevo sapere a che ora
> quanto spesso
> dove era successo la prima volta


Strano... di solito sono gli uomini a chiederselo. I posti li chiedevo anch'io... allibita da come usasse gli stessi posti (ad esempio i ristoranti) dove eravamo andati insieme... E la stessa casa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no i dettagli sessuali no.
> oddio, non so se ci sarei arrivata qualora lui avesse risposto
> 
> ma gli chiesi dove andavano, insistetti parecchio e mi disse in hotel
> ...


 Io ero certa che avrebbe raccontato balle...


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2009)

rispose ben poco alle domande dirette (solo qundo mi disse che usavano l'albergo)

alcune cose sono emerse in seguito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> rispose ben poco alle domande dirette (solo qundo mi disse che usavano l'albergo)
> 
> alcune cose sono emerse in seguito


 Ma se ndavano a casa di lei quando non c'era nessuno mica te lo dice, così come non ti dice se lo facevano in auto o a casa di un amico...


----------



## MK (2 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se ndavano a casa di lei quando non c'era nessuno mica te lo dice, così come non ti dice se lo facevano in auto o a casa di un amico...


Mah a me non cambierebbe nulla saperlo.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2009)

ma scusa se un marito dice alla moglie "scopo con una"
poi fa il ritroso sul dove?
capisco non dire "nel nostro letto"
ma dire in hotel o a casa di lei o di pincopallino che cambia

poi io continuo a credergli ....


lo so, lo so sono un caso umano!

però mi è rimasto questo fatto di sapere quale albergo
il cervello è 'na cosa strana


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma scusa se un marito dice alla moglie "scopo con una"
> poi fa il ritroso sul dove?
> capisco non dire "nel nostro letto"
> ma dire in hotel o a casa di lei o di pincopallino che cambia
> ...


 Perché racconta balle per principio e per ...delicatezza nei confront dell'altra...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché racconta balle per principio e per ...delicatezza nei confront dell'altra...


quotissimo... figurati se mi frega sentire ulteriiri cazzate


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché racconta balle per principio e per ...delicatezza nei confront dell'altra...


il primo motivo mi pare più ragionevole semmai


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il primo motivo mi pare più ragionevole semmai


 Beh se ti dice a casa di lei aspettando il rientro dei figli (è un es...) lei non ci fa una bella figura, no?


----------



## Grande82 (2 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Strano... di solito sono gli uomini a chiederselo. I posti li chiedevo anch'io... allibita da come usasse gli stessi posti (ad esempio i ristoranti) dove eravamo andati insieme... E la stessa casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ot perdonami monica, ma da quando è successo ciò che è successo hai cambiato atteggiamento con il tuo ex.
Giustamente ti faceva star male ed eri arrabbiata con lui, per quello che era accaduto e per il non riuscire ad essere un padre a 360°.
Di certo erano giudizi esagerati dalla situazione, ma ora sei all'opposto!!! Parli di lui come di un figlio che ha fatto una marachella e se fossi in te su questo rifletterei... pure con la terapeuta se è il caso..
suca ancora se mi sono permessa, ma è una cosa che mi ha colpito enormemente e che volevo dirti da parecchio.
se ti disturba cancello questo post.


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2009)

*....*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh se ti dice a casa di lei aspettando il rientro dei figli (è un es...) lei non ci fa una bella figura, no?


Torniamo sul fatto che l'atto in sé é grave la la forma può renderlo sgangherato quando non perfino patetico.
Diciamo che non dire dove accadono gli incontri orizzontali evita di bruciarsi l'hotel se é di quelli "comodi"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anche nel tradimento, per comodo si farebbe di tutto.
Bruja


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Io credo che tu sia una persona veramente per bene. Di quelle che meritano stima e rispetto. Lo credo fermamente. Come credo che realmente in te ci sia la volontà di tenere unita la tua famiglia costi quel che costi. E questo desiderio è legittimo, come sono legittime le scelte di chi non la pensa come te.
> Ma una cosa sarebbe bella: sentire parlare Giobbe, ascoltare le sue ragioni, esposte attraverso parole sue, e non versetti ecclesiastici e toni curiali.
> Noi ti capiremmo meglio e magari potremmo essere d'accordo con te, riuscire ad immedesimarci.
> Non è facile immedesimarsi in uno che parla come un parroco preconciliare.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo anche perché se per lui, o per chi come lui è credente, possono costituire una fonte di autorità per altri suonano fastidiosi.



Ok, ci provo.


----------



## Old Tradito84 (3 Luglio 2009)

Per quanto riguarda il caso citato dal creatore del post, per quanto mi concerne se tu hai tutte quelle paure è perchè sei una persona insicura. Certo hai una famiglia ed è diverso da me che sono molto più giovane di te.

Secondo il mio parere se si riesce a reinstaurare da entrambi il rapporto ben venga, ma se ti verrà sempre il pensiero finirai con l'avere sensi di colpa e di farle qualche dispetto grosso. Quindi è opportuno vedere quanto l'ami e quanto ci tieni e quanto ci tiene lei a te sopratutto. 

Altrimenti non se ne fà nulla.


----------



## Old dolorante (3 Luglio 2009)

buona giornata
stasera credo di aver battuto il record, ho dormito 4 ore... ma mi sa che è già cominciato il nuovo giorno.

stasera ce le siamo urlate e dette chiaramente in faccia, è esplosa la rabbia in me e anche lei è stata più trasparente nel farmi capire come è andata e a che punto si trova. In un anno (o quanto cazzo è durato questo rapporto) è inevitabilmente nato qualcosa che va al di là del mero desiderio fisico. Testuali parole (che mi bruciano dentro): "non è facile essere lucida quando lui mi aspetta sotto col motore acceso". 

le ho rimproverato fondamentalmente solo il ritardo con il quale ha deciso di mettermi davanti alla verità, quando ormai il coinvolgimento con l'altro era molto alto e questo secondo me rischia di minare davvero ogni mio tentativo di recuperare una donna a cui tengo. Se me l'ero andata a cercare, se sapevo che avrebbe cercato fuori quello che non trovava più a casa, se però ora vuole sinceramente recuperare, PERCHE' ha aspettato un anno, perchè ha lasciato passare tutto questo tempo...

La sua risposta, che avrò sentito o letto mille volte è che pensava di riuscire a tenere la cosa sotto controllo, che le è sfuggita di mano e ora è maledettamente confusa.

Per un lungo, doloroso attimo, ho temuto che fosse arrivata la parola fine, gliel'ho urlata io. In un barlume di lucidità sono riuscito a recuperare e fare in modo che tornassimo, almeno a parole, alle posizioni assunte in questi giorni. si tenta di recuperare, ci vogliamo provare.

Certo sapere che questa persona è un suo collega non mi fa stare affatto bene. Dice che sono 2 mesi che non si vedono e che lui ogni tanto si fa sentire. Pare conviva con una ragazza. Di più non ha voluto dirmi.

Mi sembra complessivamente di stare un filo meglio, ma non ho illusioni. di certo se stasera voleva mettere la parola fine ne ha avuto la possibilità ma lei per prima non l'ha voluto fare. non so se è un prolungare l'agonia o un tentativo che darà i frutti sperati.

domani rivediamo gli amici per la prima volta da quanto è scoppiato tutto, ho una paura fottuta, ma queste sono quisquilie.


----------



## Old Agape (3 Luglio 2009)

Ciao, io ho voluto sapere tutto ogni più piccolo particolare, è dolorosissimo, solo con forti dosi di superalcolici ho potuto placare quel male che sentivo dentro,  mi toglieva il respiro, piangevo e mi disperavo come non avevo mai fatto, e soprattutto mi davo colpe che non avevo, e ne ho date anche a lei. Conoscere a fondo il tradimento, chi è l’altro, chi le è stato/a complice, cosa e perché ha indotto una moglie, madre, donna, compagna per 29 anni, a darsi via, a lasciarsi andare, e con quali modalità, dove, come e perché, aiuta a capire precisamente quali sono stati gli errori commessi da entrambe le parti, sempre che ci sia il desiderio e la forza di farlo. Innanzi tutto non bisogna usare nessuna violenza, né fisica né verbale, ma tanto, tanto, tantissimo dialogo, a sfinirsi, tutto quello che non c’è stato prima, smettere di fingere almeno con se stessi e chiedersi se quella persona con cui volevi passare la vita è stata degna del tuo Amore almeno prima del periodo squallido, se pensi che sia così, allora bisogna iniziare a combattere, e come in tutte le guerre ci saranno delle vittime.
Personalmente ho pensato che non sarei riuscito a vivere con lei facendo finta di niente. Per poter iniziare a elaborare un lutto, bisogna che la persona a cui teniamo muoia, più lunga sarà la sua agonia, più in là si sposta questo momento per incominciare a metabolizzare.  
Io credo di aver fatto bene, è passato un anno esatto, lei è rimasta con me, la mia anima è tormentata, ma al mattino vederla dormire nel mio lettone, mi rende felice. 
Per quel che vale la mia esperienza, e da quello che ho letto sul forum, i tradimenti nella sostanza sono tutti uguali, cambia un pò la forma, e sono principalmente un atto egoistico di persone che ad un certo punto decidono che sia giunto il momento di prendersi quel qualcosa, di averne il diritto, di essere in credito di passione, romanticismo, sesso, voglia di tornare adolescenti, forse di sentirsi di nuovo vivi, sentirsi più importanti per qualcuno. Il tradimento è chimica. Si viene sedotti, plagiati, circuiti da un’estraneo che al novanta per cento finge, non ha mai dato alle sue compagne nemmeno l’ombra di quel che promette, ma lo fa per egoismo, simula, induce a pensare che il futuro sarà felice. L’ho smascherato in ogni sua affermazione, distruggendolo agli occhi non solo di mia moglie, ma anche a quelli delle sue. Eh! Sì il signorino aveva un matrimonio fallito alle spalle, si è risposato, e voleva la terza possibilità, il papino aveva i soldini, quando è venuto a sapere che ha un figlio che è un emerito imbecille, non l’ha presa tanto bene, nemmeno la mogliettina. Poi è toccato alla sorellina di mia moglie che si è resa complice di lui, dopo che l’ho ospitata in casa, tempo fa, per cinque anni come la sorella che non ho mai avuto, la giuda mi ha tradito facendomi credere che la mia signora era da lei. Ho cancellato dalla mia vita e allontanato dalla mia famiglia tutte quelle persone che si sono rese responsabili di ipocrisie e invidie. Se credi di Amarla, che lei sia importante, combatti, non te ne pentirai, cambia il tuo modo di vedere le cose, impara dagli errori commessi, modifica il tuo punto di vista. 
Un uomo tradito un anno fà.


----------



## Old Agape (3 Luglio 2009)

Ciao, io ho voluto sapere tutto ogni più piccolo particolare, è dolorosissimo, solo con forti dosi di superalcolici ho potuto placare quel male che sentivo dentro, mi toglieva il respiro, piangevo e mi disperavo come non avevo mai fatto, e soprattutto mi davo colpe che non avevo, e ne ho date anche a lei. Conoscere a fondo il tradimento, chi è l’altro, chi le è stato/a complice, cosa e perché ha indotto una moglie, madre, donna, compagna per 29 anni, a darsi via, a lasciarsi andare, e con quali modalità, dove, come e perché, aiuta a capire precisamente quali sono stati gli errori commessi da entrambe le parti, sempre che ci sia il desiderio e la forza di farlo. Innanzi tutto non bisogna usare nessuna violenza, né fisica né verbale, ma tanto, tanto, tantissimo dialogo, a sfinirsi, tutto quello che non c’è stato prima, smettere di fingere almeno con se stessi e chiedersi se quella persona con cui volevi passare la vita è stata degna del tuo Amore almeno prima del periodo squallido, se pensi che sia così, allora bisogna iniziare a combattere, e come in tutte le guerre ci saranno delle vittime.
Personalmente ho pensato che non sarei riuscito a vivere con lei facendo finta di niente. Per poter iniziare a elaborare un lutto, bisogna che la persona a cui teniamo muoia, più lunga sarà la sua agonia, più in là si sposta questo momento per incominciare a metabolizzare. 
Io credo di aver fatto bene, è passato un anno esatto, lei è rimasta con me, la mia anima è tormentata, ma al mattino vederla dormire nel mio lettone, mi rende felice. 
Per quel che vale la mia esperienza, e da quello che ho letto sul forum, i tradimenti nella sostanza sono tutti uguali, cambia un pò la forma, e sono principalmente un atto egoistico di persone che ad un certo punto decidono che sia giunto il momento di prendersi quel qualcosa, di averne il diritto, di essere in credito di passione, romanticismo, sesso, voglia di tornare adolescenti, forse di sentirsi di nuovo vivi, sentirsi più importanti per qualcuno. Il tradimento è chimica. Si viene sedotti, plagiati, circuiti da un’estraneo che al novanta per cento finge, non ha mai dato alle sue compagne nemmeno l’ombra di quel che promette, ma lo fa per egoismo, simula, induce a pensare che il futuro sarà felice. L’ho smascherato in ogni sua affermazione, distruggendolo agli occhi non solo di mia moglie, ma anche a quelli delle sue. Eh! Sì il signorino aveva un matrimonio fallito alle spalle, si è risposato, e voleva la terza possibilità, il papino aveva i soldini, quando è venuto a sapere che ha un figlio che è un emerito imbecille, non l’ha presa tanto bene, nemmeno la mogliettina. Poi è toccato alla sorellina di mia moglie che si è resa complice di lui, dopo che l’ho ospitata in casa, tempo fa, per cinque anni come la sorella che non ho mai avuto, la giuda mi ha tradito facendomi credere che la mia signora era da lei. Ho cancellato dalla mia vita e allontanato dalla mia famiglia tutte quelle persone che si sono rese responsabili di ipocrisie e invidie. Se credi di Amarla, che lei sia importante, combatti, non te ne pentirai, cambia il tuo modo di vedere le cose, impara dagli errori commessi, modifica il tuo punto di vista. 
Un uomo tradito un anno fà.


----------



## Ingenua (3 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma scusa se un marito dice alla moglie "scopo con una"
> poi fa il ritroso sul dove?
> capisco non dire "nel nostro letto"
> ma dire in hotel o a casa di lei o di pincopallino che cambia
> ...


A me è stato detto quasi subito qual'era il loro motel, ero morbosamente curiosa... però non so se può essere un bene saperlo, credo (almeno a me è successo) che si instauri un circolo vizioso di domande. Nel mio caso il motel purtroppo è vicino a casa e ci passo spesso davanti e mi pongo ogni volta delle nuove domande: dove parcheggiavano? quale stanza? andavano con una macchiana sola o con due? addirittura mi domandavo chi pagava!!!! poi ho scoperto che pagava lui... anch'io come te mi sono sentita un caso umano ma penso sia normale... Ora a distanza di mesi con la ferita che brucia ancora non so se essere contenta di aver saputo il nome del loro motel.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Agape*

Io rimango basito.....!!Tu giudichi l'amante della tua donna....quando chi dovresti giudicare è la tua donna e non l'amante...ma si può?Cosa ti deve interessare chi è?se ha i soldi?Quanti matrimoni ha fallito?E tu credi di esser meglio?Il tuo rapporto credi sia migliore?Perchè questo giudizio per un estraneo non estenderlo alla tua donna?Difficile vero?Perchè i cattivi son sempre gli altri...un modo ignobile..per tenersi qualcosa che non c'è più.....!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Agape*

In ultimo complimenti per aver allontanato la sorellina di tua moglie....perchè è lei che ha retto il gioco a tua moglie....non tua moglie che si è fatta reggere il gioco dalla sorellina vero?Credimi...io non capisco proprio cosa avresti da esser contento....nulla direi....!!!


----------



## Old dolorante (3 Luglio 2009)

Ciao Oscuro,
ti riferisci a me?

Io voglio sapere il più possibile di lui probabilmente per quel desiderio morboso di soffrire che evidentemente contagia parecchie persone tradite, non aiuta, sposta il problema, ti fa stare peggio.

Io voglio sapere il più possibile di lui soprattutto perchè voglio conoscere il mio nemico. Se oggi il mio obiettivo (e credo che lo sia) è riportare a casa mia moglie e riconquistare il suo amore (che oggi è sbilanciato credo dalla sua parte) penso che sapere con chi ho a che fare mi può aiutare. non mi interessa certo nome e cognome, andare dalla sua convivente a raccontarle chi è il suo uomo.
Voglio sapere se è un collega, se è un collega che lavora nello stesso ufficio. se ha una sua famiglia o se è libero e volenteroso di combattere il più possibile per mia moglie.

Questo lo voglio sapere tatticamente, a prescindere da quello che devo fare io, che credo di avere ben chiaro e stampato in mente.

Ciao ciao


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io rimango basito.....!!Tu giudichi l'amante della tua donna....quando chi dovresti giudicare è la tua donna e non l'amante...ma si può?Cosa ti deve interessare chi è?se ha i soldi?Quanti matrimoni ha fallito?*E tu credi di esser meglio*?Il tuo rapporto credi sia migliore?Perchè questo giudizio per un estraneo non estenderlo alla tua donna?Difficile vero?Perchè i cattivi son sempre gli altri...un modo ignobile..per tenersi qualcosa che non c'è più.....!!


In alcuni aspetti potrebbe essere anche peggiore, ma nell'aspetto in questione è senz'altro migliore.
Ha fatto un grandissimo sforzo per analizzare la situazione e superarla.
Secondo me l'ha superata nel migliore dei modi.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Dolorante*

No....con Agape...e credimi da uomo son disgustato nel leggere certe cose!!Per il resto io capisco la tua curiosità....ma...non puoi addebbitarti delle responsabilità per rendere il tutto più accettabile!!Qualsiasi cosa tu abbia sbagliato..la tua patner non doveva sentirsi autorizzata ad andar fra le braccie di un altro....ma scherziamo?esiste la parola...ed il tradimento no è mai la soluzione del problema...!Scrivi che rivuoi tua moglie?Ma quale?Quella di prima o quella di adesso?Quella che credevi fosse o quella che hai capito essere?Un vaso rotto rimane rotto....!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Giobbe*

Migliore dei modi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  come no...dando le colpe della patner ad altri e rendendo il tutto più conveniente ed accettabile!!Ma ti sembra dignitoso?Credibile?Quella della sorellina poi...il colmo....ma facciamo i seri dai!!


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> In ultimo complimenti per aver allontanato la sorellina di tua moglie....perchè è lei che ha retto il gioco a tua moglie....non tua moglie che si è fatta reggere il gioco dalla sorellina vero?Credimi...io non capisco proprio cosa avresti da esser contento....nulla direi....!!!



Oscuro, tu sei un talebano del calcio in culo al traditore.
Sei giovane, orgoglioso e non sei mai stato sposato. Tutto lì il problema.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Giobbe*

Giovane? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Grazie ho 38 anni e me ne sento tanti di più....se poi essere sposato significa doversi beccare i tradimenti e fare i cagnolini stupidi...contento di non esserlo grazie!!La dignità caro giobbe non ha prezzo,non ha età,non ha condizione sociale.....!!Piantiamola con sto perbenismo dai!!


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro,
> ti riferisci a me?
> 
> Io voglio sapere il più possibile di lui probabilmente per quel desiderio morboso di soffrire che evidentemente contagia parecchie persone tradite, non aiuta, sposta il problema, ti fa stare peggio.
> ...



Le strategie non servono a nulla.
Ci vuole tanto tanto dialogo come dice Agape.
Anche un po' di intuizione perché forse i motivi del tradimento non li conosce a livello razionale nemmeno tua moglie.


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giovane?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io, invece, ti quoto Oscuro. Il nostro amico ha scelto di prendersela con le persone sbagliate: a lui bastava la molgie nel lettone, chissenefrega se mentre sta nel lettone magari finge di dormire e intanto pensa all'altro. La colpa non è mai dell'altro è sempre di chi tradisce e lo dico da traditrice. magari l'altro è uno stronzo davvero, ma se credi che tua molgie abbia mollato l'osso per l'immagine poco edificante che tu le hai fatto scoprire di lui ti sbagli di grosso o, meglio, stai guardando il problema sbagliato...il vero problema è che tua molgie ti ha tradito, con chi e come (se a casa della sorella, della nonna o per strada poco importa)non è importante...


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Lale*

Appunto....qui facciamo passare il messaggio che per tenersi le BRICIOLE DI UN MATRIMONIO si debba addossare responsabilita ad altri e trovar mille giustificazioni alla propria patner...poverina....vuoi vedere che era costretta....!!!Da uomo mi vergogno di leggere simili fesserie....e sai che penso?La verità è che è da codardi e vigliacchi prendersela con chi è più facile prendersela...con l'estraneo di turno...quando il vero CATTIVO...il vero RESPONSABILE è la persona che dovrebbe amarci ma finisce serenamente e candidamente in un altro letto.....!!!Questo è l'amore che volete?Bene meritate un amore così.....ma non veniteci a raccontare storie...e non abbiate la stupoda pretesa di convincerci.....!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giovane?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei giovane dentro.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse hai fatto ancora poche cazzate nella vita.
Non hai ancora avuto bisogno della misericordia degli altri e per questo fatichi a sperimentarla in relazione agli altri.


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io, invece, ti quoto Oscuro. Il nostro amico ha scelto di prendersela con le persone sbagliate: a lui bastava la molgie nel lettone, chissenefrega se mentre sta nel lettone magari finge di dormire e intanto pensa all'altro. La colpa non è mai dell'altro è sempre di chi tradisce e lo dico da traditrice. magari l'altro è uno stronzo davvero, ma se credi che tua molgie abbia mollato l'osso per l'immagine poco edificante che tu le hai fatto scoprire di lui ti sbagli di grosso o, meglio, stai guardando il problema sbagliato...il vero problema è che tua molgie ti ha tradito, con chi e come (se a casa della sorella, della nonna o per strada poco importa)non è importante...


 La moglie l'ha uccisa e resuscitata. Col cavolo che non se l'è presa con la moglie.
Ha analizzato le ragioni del tradimento e ha trovato le risposte che cercava.
Anzi si è spinto pure più in là e ha analizzato anche l'amante e la sorella della moglie (non ci ha messo tanto tempo vista la superficialità dei due personaggi).


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sei giovane dentro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oltre alla misericordia esiste anche il libero arbitrio. Quando te le fai con un altro sai perfettamente cosa stai facendo e accetti il rischio. Poi qui non si sta parlando del fatto che sia giusto o sbagliato perdonare la molgie traditrice ma del fatto che per per tenertela stretta le dipingi l'altro come una merda di uomo...ora, io dico, anche il mio "altro", a posteriori, era una merda di uomo ma se sono arrivata a tradire con uno senza capire o non volendo vedere che era una merda bhè, mi sa che il problema più grosso ce l'avevo a casa...


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La moglie l'ha uccisa e resuscitata. Col cavolo che non se l'è presa con la moglie.
> Ha analizzato le ragioni del tradimento e ha trovato le risposte che cercava.
> Anzi si è spinto pure più in là e ha analizzato anche l'amante e la sorella della moglie (non ci ha messo tanto tempo vista la superficialità dei due personaggi).


 
Giobbe, ma che cazzo c'entra la sorella?La sorella non l'ha legata e costretta, pistola alla tempia, a tradire eh, le ha retto il gioco. Non sarà carino ma, insisto, se devo escludere dalla mia vita qualcuno escludo il traditore e poi, forse, quello che l'ha aiutato e favorito...


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Oltre alla misericordia esiste anche il libero arbitrio. Quando te le fai con un altro sai perfettamente cosa stai facendo e accetti il rischio. Poi qui non si sta parlando del fatto che sia giusto o sbagliato perdonare la molgie traditrice ma del fatto che per per tenertela stretta le dipingi l'altro come una merda di uomo...ora, io dico, anche il mio "altro", a posteriori, era una merda di uomo ma se sono arrivata a tradire con uno senza capire o non volendo vedere che era una merda bhè, mi sa che il problema più grosso ce l'avevo a casa...


Le ragioni del tradimento stanno nel traditore, nella sua insoddisfazione.
Se Agape ha dimostrato alla moglie quali nervi scoperti ha saputo toccare il traditore per illuderla che male c'è?
Le ha fatto una panoramica generale, non dà la colpa all'amante.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Giobbe*

Io di cazzate ne ho fatte più di te magari....magari mi voglio molto bene....magari...dò peso alla dignità...e magari non ho bisogno di elemosinare amore e misericordia giobbe caro....!!!Se la saggezza è il tuo modo di vedere la vita...son orgoglioso della mio ostentata giovinezza..del mio ardore.....del mio profondere amore e rispetto incondizionato....e di dar un calcio nel sedere in caso di tradimento...perchè non stimerei più la mia patner...!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Giobbe*

Certo...la panoramica....alla moglie l'ha fatta? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 No perchè il resto è fuffa....certe Panoramiche son sconvenienti!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Giobbe, ma che cazzo c'entra la sorella?La sorella non l'ha legata e costretta, pistola alla tempia, a tradire eh, le ha retto il gioco. Non sarà carino ma, insisto, se devo escludere dalla mia vita qualcuno escludo il traditore e poi, forse, quello che l'ha aiutato e favorito...


La sorella e l'amante si sono comportati in modo meschino nei confronti di Agape e della sua famiglia. Solo questo.


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La sorella e l'amante si sono comportati in modo meschino nei confronti di Agape e della sua famiglia. Solo questo.


 
La familgia di Agape è la donna che si è fatta una storia con l'amante e chiesto alla sorella di pararle il culo...nei suoi confronti non si sono comportati in maniera meschina, hanno fattociò che anche lei voleva...


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo...la panoramica....alla moglie l'ha fatta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando sei sposato la panoramica al coniuge traditore è di default (nella vita di tutti i giorni si rompe infinitamente le balle al coniuge per cose molto più irrilevanti, figurati per un tradimento).
Agape ha saputo andare oltre e indagare le ragioni del tradimento.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La moglie l'ha uccisa e resuscitata. Col cavolo che non se l'è presa con la moglie.
> Ha analizzato le ragioni del tradimento e ha trovato le risposte che cercava.
> Anzi si è spinto pure più in là e ha analizzato anche l'amante e la sorella della moglie (non ci ha messo tanto tempo vista la superficialità dei due personaggi).


seee bunanotte.. sta solo rimandando il momento in cui prenderà coscienza che non se ne esce dando tutta la colpa agli altri..
e arriverà..


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> La familgia di Agape è la donna che si è fatta una storia con l'amante e chiesto alla sorella di pararle il culo...nei suoi confronti non si sono comportati in maniera meschina, hanno fattociò che anche lei voleva...


Se un amico di mio figlio regala droga a mio figlio, quella persona per me è meschina e non mi è indifferente.


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> seee bunanotte.. sta solo rimandando il momento in cui prenderà coscienza che non se ne esce dando tutta la colpa agli altri..
> e arriverà..





Agape ha detto:


> Conoscere a fondo il tradimento, chi è l’altro, chi le è stato/a complice, cosa e perché ha indotto una moglie, madre, donna, compagna per 29 anni, a darsi via, a lasciarsi andare, e con quali modalità, dove, come e perché, aiuta a capire precisamente quali sono stati gli errori commessi da entrambe le parti, sempre che ci sia il desiderio e la forza di farlo. Innanzi tutto non bisogna usare nessuna violenza, né fisica né verbale, ma tanto, tanto, tantissimo dialogo, a sfinirsi, tutto quello che non c’è stato prima, smettere di fingere almeno con se stessi e chiedersi se quella persona con cui volevi passare la vita è stata degna del tuo Amore almeno prima del periodo squallido, se pensi che sia così, allora bisogna iniziare a combattere, e come in tutte le guerre ci saranno delle vittime.
> Personalmente ho pensato che non sarei riuscito a vivere con lei facendo finta di niente. Per poter iniziare a elaborare un lutto, bisogna che la persona a cui teniamo muoia, più lunga sarà la sua agonia, più in là si sposta questo momento per incominciare a metabolizzare.
> Per quel che vale la mia esperienza, e da quello che ho letto sul forum, i tradimenti nella sostanza sono tutti uguali, cambia un pò la forma, e sono principalmente un atto egoistico di persone che ad un certo punto decidono che sia giunto il momento di prendersi quel qualcosa, di averne il diritto, di essere in credito di passione, romanticismo, sesso, voglia di tornare adolescenti, forse di sentirsi di nuovo vivi, sentirsi più importanti per qualcuno.


Non ha dato la colpa agli altri. Ha scoperto le cause del tradimento.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Se un amico di mio figlio regala droga a mio figlio, quella persona per me è meschina e non mi è indifferente.


io ad un amico non offrirei droga ma un alibi di sicuro sì, anche se poi magari gliene direi 4.
son cose diverse, Giobbe.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non ha dato la colpa agli altri. Ha scoperto le cause del tradimento.


e cioè, quali?
lei povera vittima del marpione di turno, la sorella meschina che le ha retto il moccolo e tutti gli altri che secondo lui hanno contribuito a far sì che la santa di sua moglie cadesse vittima delle lusinghe del demonio?


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e cioè, quali?
> lei povera vittima del marpione di turno, la sorella meschina che le ha retto il moccolo e tutti gli altri che secondo lui hanno contribuito a far sì che la santa di sua moglie cadesse vittima delle lusinghe del demonio?


 La causa principale è la paura di invecchiare e morire. La paura che la vita ci scorra tra le dita e che ci ritroviamo vecchi con l'impressione di non averla vissuta come dovevamo.
Sua moglie non è una santa, ma se la scala di giudizio per le altre persone comincia da 0, per la moglie comincia da 6. È la donna che ha scelto per dividere la vita, è il suo prossimo più prossimo.

 

 
P.S. Mi ricordo un professore di matematica che ci diceva così: “Anche se consegnate il compito in bianco io non vi darò mai un voto inferiore al 2. Un punto perché siete figli di Dio e un punto perché siete miei allievi!


----------



## MK (3 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ot perdonami monica, ma da quando è successo ciò che è successo hai cambiato atteggiamento con il tuo ex.
> Giustamente ti faceva star male ed eri arrabbiata con lui, per quello che era accaduto e per il non riuscire ad essere un padre a 360°.
> Di certo erano giudizi esagerati dalla situazione, ma ora sei all'opposto!!! Parli di lui come di un figlio che ha fatto una marachella e se fossi in te su questo rifletterei... pure con la terapeuta se è il caso..
> suca ancora se mi sono permessa, ma è una cosa che mi ha colpito enormemente e che volevo dirti da parecchio.
> se ti disturba cancello questo post.


E' passato del tempo, ho eleborato tanto, forse il problema della nostra coppia era proprio quello, più un figlio per me che un compagno. 

ps il farmi riflettere è un piacere, altro che disturbo, grazie


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Giobbe*

Io veramente spero che ciò che scrivi quì dentro...sia un modo per distinguerti.....per fare scena...perchè se nella vita di tutti i giorni tu ragionassi veramente in questi termini...sarebbe preoccupante....! Credi che con i tuoi modi da imbonitore qualcuno possa cascarci? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Questo è mistificare la realtà,e non volerne prendere atto....e volere credere a ciò che non è....se poi per nostra convenienza vogliam credere all'inverosimile...allora mi fermo....!Spacciare una realtà di convenienza per una realtà oggettiva...ti mette sullo stesso piano di uno spacciatore.........usufruirne sullo stesso piano del povero drogato...!!


----------



## Amoremio (3 Luglio 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> A me è stato detto quasi subito qual'era il loro motel, ero morbosamente curiosa... però non so se può essere un bene saperlo, credo (almeno a me è successo) che si instauri un circolo vizioso di domande. Nel mio caso il motel purtroppo è vicino a casa e ci passo spesso davanti e mi pongo ogni volta delle nuove domande: dove parcheggiavano? quale stanza? andavano con una macchiana sola o con due? addirittura mi domandavo chi pagava!!!! poi ho scoperto che pagava lui... anch'io come te mi sono sentita un caso umano ma penso sia normale... Ora a distanza di mesi con la ferita che brucia ancora non so se essere contenta di aver saputo il nome del loro motel.


sono sicura che sia stato meglio 
senza le risposte alle prime domande, non ne sono potute nascere altre
quel che ho saputo di lei in tutto questo tempo mi rende già difficilmente sopportabile l'idea che lui abbia potuto farsi coinvolgere da un simile schifo mentale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io rimango basito.....!!Tu giudichi l'amante della tua donna....quando chi dovresti giudicare è la tua donna e non l'amante...ma si può?Cosa ti deve interessare chi è?se ha i soldi?Quanti matrimoni ha fallito?E tu credi di esser meglio?Il tuo rapporto credi sia migliore?Perchè questo giudizio per un estraneo non estenderlo alla tua donna?Difficile vero?Perchè i cattivi son sempre gli altri...un modo ignobile..per tenersi qualcosa che non c'è più.....!!





oscuro ha detto:


> In ultimo complimenti per aver allontanato la sorellina di tua moglie....perchè è lei che ha retto il gioco a tua moglie....non tua moglie che si è fatta reggere il gioco dalla sorellina vero?Credimi...io non capisco proprio cosa avresti da esser contento....nulla direi....!!!


Sono d'accordo con te!

Se si tradisce  facile chiedere a qualcuno di coprirti.
Ma chi ha commesso una slealtà è la moglie e non la sorella che si è comportata da...sorella.







Accidenti


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Persa*

Ecco...anche io con te...e non solo in questo 3d....chi di noi due sta male?


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Persa*

A dir il vero sulla sorella son in disaccordo!Io capisco che è sempre la sorella...ma se hai dei principi puoi sempre rappresentare che certi favori vanno contro la morale e l'etica....!Io non so se reggerei un gioco simile a mio fratello....credo proprio di no.....!!!Per cui pure sta sorellina....deve essere una smutandatella non da poco....!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco...anche io con te...e non solo in questo 3d....chi di noi due sta male?


 Per me sei sato male tu per un annetto ...come leone mi piacevi molto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> A dir il vero sulla sorella son in disaccordo!Io capisco che è sempre la sorella...ma se hai dei principi puoi sempre rappresentare che certi favori vanno contro la morale e l'etica....!Io non so se reggerei un gioco simile a mio fratello....credo proprio di no.....!!!Per cui pure sta sorellina....deve essere una smutandatella non da poco....!!!


Ma tutti coprono gli amici... se te lo chiedono. Quando te lo chiedono la frittata è sempre già fatta...dire di no sarebbe metterli in difficoltà.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Persa*

Ci credi che neanche io mi capacito di certi miei eccessi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Non saprei cosa dire credimi....!!Cmq io non aiuto..se questo aiuto và contro i miei principi!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci credi che neanche io mi capacito di certi miei eccessi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sekkione che non sei altro


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Anna*

Pure?Lekkakulo e sekkione....!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure?Lekkakulo e sekkione....!!


 Un po' sì ..eh...


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*No*

Non avete rispetto alcuno......!!


----------



## Old Agape (3 Luglio 2009)

*Un segreto non è mai un segreto, ma una convenzione sul silenzio*

Un segreto non è mai un segreto, ma una convenzione sul silenzio, e allo stesso tempo un'eccezione senza regola. 
Così non fosse, i segreti sarebbero pensieri da dimenticare.
Sono mesi che leggo sul forum storie tese, avrei voluto dire la mia in qualche occasione, ma mi sono limitato a leggere. Penso che molti che vi hanno scritto parlino per esperienza diretta, e altri no. Credo che sia una questione di forma e sostanza.
Nella forma il subire un tradimento è lo stesso per tutti, nella sostanza ha delle variabili. Dipendono da quanto tempo la coppia sta insieme, dai figli se ce né, e da tutte una serie di circostanze che si vengono a creare, e soprattutto da molti fattori esterni che vengono ad influenzare la vita di queste persone. Io e mia moglie stiamo insieme da 30 anni e siamo sposati da 23. Un anno fa, mi ha tradito. Chi tradisce cerca di dare una giustificazione plausibile a se stesso e al compagno raccontandosi e raccontando le stesse menzogne tante di quelle volte fino a farle diventare indiscutibili verità. Una donna al di sopra di ogni sospetto, moglie e madre perfetta, degna di tutto il mio Amore e di tutta la mia fiducia, responsabile oltre ogni pensiero. La crisi coniugale arriva come una malattia virale, con l’adolescenza dei figli, con le difficoltà economiche-lavorative, con una grave malattia ad una persona cara, e si tende ad andare in confusione se non peggio nella depressione. L’altro/a non capisce, pensa che sia menefreghismo, qualunquismo, a me diceva che la davo per scontata. E a questo punto arriva “lui”, si illude e la illude che possa darle quello che non ha, la seduce, la plagia, si fa breccia nelle sue ansie e paure, con bugie e falsità. Solitamente il mentecatto ha un complice all’interno, nel mio caso la sorella di lei, (spesso è un amico/a di famiglia) seduce anche lei con parole mielose fatte di promesse, e di frasi fatte, e con la forza di persuasione che hanno queste persone, la fa diventare sua complice: “vado a trovare mia sorella”. Per antonomasia si tradisce con il collega di lavoro, il compagno/a dell’amico/a, insomma con qualcuno vicino alla coppia, qualcuno che pensa di dare dapprima un aiuto per poi insinuarsi nelle sue mutande. Ci si trasforma in biechi bugiardi, per un’infatuazione dovuta alla necessità di avere comprensioni su aspetti che solo la quotidianità può far comprendere, e non quei pochi momenti di falso romanticismo. Ho combattuto per tenere in piedi il nostro matrimonio, e dopo un anno stiamo ancora insieme. 
Vivo nel dolore, anzi convivo con questo peso nell’anima, ogni giorno. 
Una volta che si conoscono i dettagli è più facile analizzare, capire, confrontarsi con se stessi, e infine affrontare personaggi veramente effimeri. Poi qui uno si sfoga, se riuscirò vorrei spiegarvi nei dettagli la vicenda, perché sono i dettagli a fare la differenza in sostanza.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Luglio 2009)

nei tuoi precedenti post mostravi una spavalderia che cozzava col fatto di scrivere qui e di questa vicenda 
dopo un anno

ora ammetti di vivere nel dolore
vuoi dire cosa non riesci a superare?


----------



## Old dolorante (3 Luglio 2009)

ciao,
sono assolutamente nella condizione di voler conoscere le storie di altri che come me stanno soffrendo.

a me è successo da 15 giorni, quindi non faccio testo, però se hai voglia di sfogarti, in me trovi un alleato sincero.

io dal canto mio sono in piena tempesta ormonale (capita anche agli uomini?). oggi sto bene, mi sento la consapevolezza di quello che forse sto per perdere e dei motivi per i quali lo perdo. e i motivi per i quali forse lo perderò non è solo un altro che si è infilato nelle sue mutande, per usare le tue parole. sono, per lavoro, abituato ad occuparmi di valutazioni professionali per saper riconoscere i limiti e i punti di forza delle persone. conosco benissimo i miei. anche se solo ora, con questa mazzata, ho realizzato quanto potessero essere distruttivi.

Mi accontento di come sto oggi. domani cambierà tutto, non lo so. viviamo alla giornata ma con degli obiettivi. e i miei sono gli stessi tuoi.

ciao


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2009)

*Agape*

Io capisco che per superare hai dovuto spostare le responsabilità da lei a lui, alla sorella e al di fuori di voi, ma, infatti, è solo uno stratagemma perché non l'hai davvero superato.
Hai negato la scelta da lei compiuta, le sue responsabilità (e forse anche le tue) per esservi trovati a non avere più quel dialogo che le avrebbe fatto superare le difficoltà con te, invece che autonomamente.
Però guarda che dalla tua analisi lei ne esce come una cretina plagiata dal bieco seduttore di turno che voleva solo portarla a letto.
Perché mai tu dovresti volerti tenere una cretina?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non è che tu l'hai forse sempre considerata un po' debole e fragile e invece in questa relazione lei si è sentita forte?
Mi spiace e le mie parole rompono il tuo equilibrio così faticosamente trovato.


----------



## Old Agape (3 Luglio 2009)

Perchè è così che funziona, per tutti i tradimenti c'è una linea comune. Per noi uomini è l'attrazione fisica, per voi donne il romanticismo. Ci sono delle variabili, ma sono spesso definite in precise circostanze. Quando all'interno di una coppia si apre una problematica e in questa ci si intrufola un'altro/a l'egoismo dell'essere, fà in modo lasciarsi andare, farsi coinvolgere per voler provare a se stesso/a di essere ancora desiderabile, piacente ecc. Senza offesa quando uno/a pensa di essersi infatuato/a, o innamorato/a, è per antonomasia un cretino, e spesso fà cose che normalmente non farebbe mai.


----------



## Bruja (4 Luglio 2009)

*Agape*



Agape ha detto:


> Perchè è così che funziona, per tutti i tradimenti c'è una linea comune. Per noi uomini è l'attrazione fisica, per voi donne il romanticismo. Ci sono delle variabili, ma sono spesso definite in precise circostanze. Quando all'interno di una coppia si apre una problematica e in questa ci si intrufola un'altro/a l'egoismo dell'essere, fà in modo lasciarsi andare, farsi coinvolgere per voler provare a se stesso/a di essere ancora desiderabile, piacente ecc. Senza offesa quando uno/a pensa di essersi infatuato/a, o innamorato/a, è per antonomasia un cretino, e spesso fà cose che normalmente non farebbe mai.


 
Sulla prima frase ho qualche perplessità... ho visto troppe volte tradimenti funzionare benissimo nel sentimentale per gli uomini e nel sessuale per le donne...e le circostanze erano aleatorie.
Sulla seconda parte, sostengo da sempre che l'innamoramento é in sé un'aberrazione mentale, uno sgambetto (molto allettante) dei sentimenti alla ragione.  La parte positiva é che spesso finisce alla svelta, e si trasforma in altro... che adesso non sto a descrivere per non dilungarmi ma che, raramente, nella trasgressione diventa Amore.
Bruja


----------



## Amoremio (4 Luglio 2009)

Agape ha detto:


> Perchè è così che funziona, per tutti i tradimenti c'è una linea comune. Per noi uomini è l'attrazione fisica, per voi donne il romanticismo. Ci sono delle variabili, ma sono spesso definite in precise circostanze. Quando all'interno di una coppia si apre una problematica e in questa ci si intrufola un'altro/a *l'egoismo dell'essere, fà in modo lasciarsi andare, farsi coinvolgere per voler provare a se stesso/a di essere ancora desiderabile,* piacente ecc. Senza offesa *quando uno/a pensa di essersi infatuato/a, o innamorato/a, è per antonomasia un cretino, e spesso fà cose che normalmente non farebbe mai*.


quoto
e, anche in altri ambiti,
 quando lasci che si esprima il tuo egoismo spesso esce fuori il cretino


----------



## Verena67 (4 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ciao,
> sono assolutamente nella condizione di voler conoscere le storie di altri che come me stanno soffrendo.
> 
> a me è successo da 15 giorni, quindi non faccio testo, però se hai voglia di sfogarti, in me trovi un alleato sincero.
> ...


lascia perdere il lavoro. Non sei MINIMAMENTE preparato (come non lo è nessuno) ad affrontare un problema di questa complessità con la RAGIONE.

E' il CUORE che qui deve parlare, il cuore tuo e di tua moglie.

Se c'è ancora un palpito, si stringono i ranghi e si va avanti. INSIEME.

CAPITO?!?!


----------



## Old dolorante (4 Luglio 2009)

ho capito

ho capito anche, grazie a questa storia di merda che mai pensavo potessi vivere, di averlo un cuore.

ma sono convinto che la ragione abbia in me un peso preponderante. me ne sto accorgendo da 2 giorni, da quando sto vedendo le cose in maniera un po' diversa, un po' disincantata, un po' dissacrante. sono stra stra consapevole di cosa ha portato mia moglie nelle braccia di un altro. sono stra stra consapevole di cosa devo fare se voglio recuperare la moglie di 3 anni fa. devo diventare il marito di 3 anni fa.
questo me lo dice la ragione. il cuore mi spinge probabilmente in quella direzione. ma è la ragione che in fondo evita che possa agire in maniera sconsiderata.

hai presente quella scena di forrest gump; la tempesta durante la pesca di gamberi in cui il tenente Dan fa fuoco e fiamme e si riconcilia con dio e con il mondo. mi è passata davanti agli occhi come un fulmine. mi sento come il tenente Dan la mattina dopo. in pace col mondo, in pace con me stesso. so che mia moglie oggi vuole salvare il matrimonio ma ha il ricordo offuscato di me e il ricordo fresco e limpido di un altro con cui immagino è stata un gran bene e di cui con tutta probabilità si è innamorata.

non ritengo di avere tutte le carte in mano per giocare la partita e decidere del mio futuro. devo giocarmi le carte che posseggo nel modo migliore e sperare di non perdere.

bye


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ho capito
> 
> ho capito anche, grazie a questa storia di merda che mai pensavo potessi vivere, di averlo un cuore.
> 
> ...


Boh ...innamorata è una parola grossa ...uno che l'ha fatta sentire come se vivesse un amore...


----------



## Old dolorante (4 Luglio 2009)

beh è durata un anno almeno sta storia, posso comprendere che in un anno ci innamori. ovvio, di una realtà monca, nascosta, segreta.

conosco mia moglie (nonostante tutto...) e non è la persona da una botta e via, la puttanella di turno che conosce una persona e sballa immediatamente. è una storia nata nel tempo, nutrita dalla mia contemporanea assenza come marito e scoppiata. non so se sia lui ad averla fatta scoppiare mettendo mia moglie al muro, non so se sia mia moglie, in un momento di lucidità, ad aver voluto provare a mettere la famiglia davanti a tutto. certo, un po' ******* la considero, però sono nel mood di capirla. non so che farci.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ho capito
> 
> ho capito anche, grazie a questa storia di merda che mai pensavo potessi vivere, di averlo un cuore.
> 
> ...



nessuno torna indietro, Dolorante. Neanche volendolo.

L'unica carta per andare avanti bisogna giocarsela, ed è un abbraccio sincero.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh ...innamorata è una parola grossa ...uno che l'ha fatta sentire come se vivesse un amore...


quanto è durata tra di loro?!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Luglio 2009)

Scusa, ho letto ora, un anno. Insomma...Persa un anno non è poco, quando si vive una storia clandestina.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> beh è durata un anno almeno sta storia, posso comprendere che in un anno ci innamori. ovvio, di una realtà monca, nascosta, segreta.
> 
> conosco mia moglie (nonostante tutto...) e non è la persona da una botta e via, la puttanella di turno che conosce una persona e sballa immediatamente. è una storia nata nel tempo, nutrita dalla mia contemporanea assenza come marito e scoppiata. non so se sia lui ad averla fatta scoppiare mettendo mia moglie al muro, non so se sia mia moglie, in un momento di lucidità, ad aver voluto provare a mettere la famiglia davanti a tutto. certo, un po' ******* la considero, però sono nel mood di capirla. non so che farci.


fai bene. Non capisco perché giudicarla ******* così di default.

E' veramente avvilente, visto che te ne ha parlato ed ha aperto la crisi, ma di questo abbiamo già parlato.


----------



## Old Agape (4 Luglio 2009)

Ma sono convinto che la ragione abbia in me un peso preponderante. me ne sto accorgendo da 2 giorni, da quando sto vedendo le cose in maniera un po' diversa, un po' disincantata, un po' dissacrante. sono stra stra consapevole di cosa ha portato mia moglie nelle braccia di un altro. sono stra stra consapevole di cosa devo fare se voglio recuperare la moglie di 3 anni fa. devo diventare il marito di 3 anni fa.
questo me lo dice la ragione. il cuore mi spinge probabilmente in quella direzione. ma è la ragione che in fondo evita che possa agire in maniera sconsiderata. 
beh è durata un anno almeno sta storia, posso comprendere che in un anno ci innamori. ovvio, di una realtà monca, nascosta, segreta.

conosco mia moglie (nonostante tutto...) e non è la persona da una botta e via, la puttanella di turno che conosce una persona e sballa immediatamente. è una storia nata nel tempo, nutrita dalla mia contemporanea assenza come marito e scoppiata. non so se sia lui ad averla fatta scoppiare mettendo mia moglie al muro, non so se sia mia moglie, in un momento di lucidità, ad aver voluto provare a mettere la famiglia davanti a tutto. certo, un po' ******* la considero, però sono nel mood di capirla. non so che farci.

____________________________________________________________

E' così che si fà,bravo.
Un pò ti invidio, in soli due giorni sei riuscito a capire. Basta masturbazioni mentali, e agire in concreto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, ho letto ora, un anno. Insomma...Persa un anno non è poco, quando si vive una storia clandestina.


Ne abbiamo lette tante/i in cui la storia era strumentale, ma di amore non ce n'era traccia...
Ma non deve essere questo importante per lui , ma come relazionarsi da ora in poi e il futuro.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Luglio 2009)

Questo è vero, ma non è sempre così facile capire cosa sia strumentale...e cosa no.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Luglio 2009)

Agape ha detto:


> E' così che si fà,bravo.
> Un pò ti invidio, in soli due giorni sei riuscito a capire. Basta masturbazioni mentali, e agire in concreto.


non ho avuto bisogno di niente per capire che amavo mio marito al punto di volerlo lo stesso al mio fianco
feci un'inversione ad "U" dal "vattene" al "pensaci" la stessa sera in cui seppi
eppure dopo più di un anno .....

Agape come hai saputo?


----------



## Verena67 (4 Luglio 2009)

Attenzione Amoremio, stai sovrapponendo due situazioni molto diverse.

Un conto è decidere a) ok lotto per il mio matrimonio un conto b) come accettare un tradimento che continua?!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Luglio 2009)

no, io sto lottando.

sto lottando per l'uomo che amo


----------



## Old Agape (4 Luglio 2009)

Eppure dopo più di un'anno...fà ancora male, ma ne è valsa la pena.
Ho saputo cosa?

Il tradimento dopo la confessione non continua.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Luglio 2009)

ti chiedevo come hai saputo del tradimento, appunto
non sapevo se te l'aveva detto lei o l'avevi scoperto tu

verena si riferiva a quello di mio marito


----------



## Verena67 (4 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no, io sto lottando.
> 
> sto lottando per l'uomo che amo


continui a sovrapporre e sovrapponendo fai l'amante.

Le amanti LOTTANO per un uomo che non è (solo, anzi mai) loro.

L'opzione a) e' combattere INSIEME, ma come nella canzone di Nek...tu ti giri, e lui non c'è


----------



## Old dolorante (6 Luglio 2009)

Agape ha detto:


> E' così che si fà,bravo.
> Un pò ti invidio, in soli due giorni sei riuscito a capire. Basta masturbazioni mentali, e agire in concreto.


 
Questo non vuol dire che non stia continuando a vivere dei lunghi momenti di cacca ovviamente... però si, riesco a tratti ad essere disincantato e vivere le giornate in modo abbastanza sopportabile.

Sabato scorso, matrimonio che era anche l'occasione per rivedere la compagnia dallo scoppio della crisi. avevo una fottuta paura di crollare e di mostrarmi zombie. sarà stata una reazione fatta di orgoglio, figlia dell'alcool, fatto sta che mi è passata benissimo e siamo stati gli ultimi ad andare via... 

ho avuto la conferma che il problema è stare solo, questo è l'unico nemico che ancora non riesco a scalfire...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Insomma*

Insomma Agape....io son meno diplomatico di persa..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  capisco il tuo disappunto...il tuo dolore....ma continui a dipingere un quadro approssimativo e di convenienza....dove per l'oggettività e la realta c'è veramente poco spazio....!!Continui a dire di sapere bene chi sia tua moglie...quando in realtà...certi aspetti ti erano sconosciuti...continui ad addebitare le responsabilità dell'insano tradimento di tua moglie...a fantasmi,complici e collusi....quando l'UNICA RESPONSABILE è soloamente lei....l'amante è un estraneo e non ha certo usato violenza.....!Poi libero di volere credere quel che vuoi....se così vivi meglio....ma vivere nella menzogna...ha un prezzo da pagare.....ma a te sembra andar bene così!!!


----------



## Old dolorante (6 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Sabato scorso, matrimonio che era anche l'occasione per rivedere la compagnia dallo scoppio della crisi. avevo una fottuta paura di crollare e di mostrarmi zombie. sarà stata una reazione fatta di orgoglio, figlia dell'alcool, fatto sta che mi è passata benissimo e siamo stati gli ultimi ad andare via...


Ovviamente la parte più brutta è stata assistere alle promesse degli sposi.................
ah che vita di m....


----------



## Old Agape (6 Luglio 2009)

....Ovviamente.

Per quel poco che ho capito io, non è che una moglie si fà sbattere per ninfomania, e/o dopo trent'anni fra convivenza e matrimonio. Io sono stato l'unico Uomo della sua vita, almeno fin lì. Il casino è stato una serie di ostacoli e merda a pioggia e tutti insieme, figli adolescenti, la crisi economica, l'Alzhaimer della madre, ecc.ecc. che ci hanno allontanato. E qui è entrato in gioco lui, il mentecatto, due matrimoni falliti alle spalle, zero figli, zero problemi di soldi e una voglia di dimostrare a se stesso che può sedurre chi vuole e quando vuole. In quei frangenti devo riconoscere che se anch'io avessi trovato qualcuna che mi dava un pò di conforto, forse mi sarei lasciato andare. Poi non è che abbia deciso io, lei mi ha dato un'opportunità, mi ha confessato tutto (poi io ho voluto sapere fino all'ultimo dettaglio, ma qui ognuno fà come vuole o come può) , poteva andarsene e sbattendo la porta, senza dare nessuna spiegazione, e invece in estremis, si è accorta che qualcosa non le quadrava. Cosa potevo fare? avrei potuto lasciarla, ripudiarla, i figli sono grandi e iniziare una nuova vita senza nessuno di loro. Mi sono scassato a bottiglie di cognac (in casi estremi lo consiglio vivamente, non dà nausea più di tanto) per anestetizzarmi dall'immenso dolore, provocato dalla delusione. Poi mi sono preso il mio tempo, e la domanda ricorrente era, la amo?  Non la voglio perdonare, nè dimentico. Ma è mia moglie, la donna della mia vita, è pentita, dispiaciuta, a tratti disperata, anche e soprattutto con se stessa per il suo schiacciante senso di colpa, per essersi lasciata ingannare, chi cazzo sono io per mandarla a cagare, lei ne ha avuto l'occasione e non l'ha fatto. E non ho nessuna intenzione di buttare nel cesso un matrimonio, il mio, soprattutto quando ora mi guarda negli occhi e mi dice Ti Amo (è cambiata tantissimo). Il dolore stà nel flash-back che ogni tanto mi colpisce, e mi immagino la scena dell'amplesso, spero che con il tempo si affievolisca. Non esiste uomo o donna che adeguatamente sollecitato/a non si faccia lusingare da certi comportamenti, è chimica purtroppo. Io da parte mia spero che non mi succeda mai...per quello che ho visto nei paraggi delle nostre conoscenze, non è affatto piacevole, solo dolore e distruzione.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Agape*

Qualsiasi scelta è la tua scelta...l'importante è che tu la faccia su basi reali....oggettive!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2009)

Agape ha detto:


> ....Ovviamente.
> 
> Per quel poco che ho capito io, non è che una moglie si fà sbattere per ninfomania, e/o dopo trent'anni fra convivenza e matrimonio. Io sono stato l'unico Uomo della sua vita, almeno fin lì. Il casino è stato una serie di ostacoli e merda a pioggia e tutti insieme, figli adolescenti, la crisi economica, l'Alzhaimer della madre, ecc.ecc. che ci hanno allontanato. E qui è entrato in gioco lui, il mentecatto, due matrimoni falliti alle spalle, zero figli, zero problemi di soldi e una voglia di dimostrare a se stesso che può sedurre chi vuole e quando vuole. In quei frangenti devo riconoscere che se anch'io avessi trovato qualcuna che mi dava un pò di conforto, forse mi sarei lasciato andare. Poi non è che abbia deciso io, lei mi ha dato un'opportunità, mi ha confessato tutto (poi io ho voluto sapere fino all'ultimo dettaglio, ma qui ognuno fà come vuole o come può) , poteva andarsene e sbattendo la porta, senza dare nessuna spiegazione, e invece in estremis, si è accorta che qualcosa non le quadrava. Cosa potevo fare? avrei potuto lasciarla, ripudiarla, i figli sono grandi e iniziare una nuova vita senza nessuno di loro. Mi sono scassato a bottiglie di cognac (in casi estremi lo consiglio vivamente, non dà nausea più di tanto) per anestetizzarmi dall'immenso dolore, provocato dalla delusione. Poi mi sono preso il mio tempo, e la domanda ricorrente era, la amo? Non la voglio perdonare, nè dimentico. Ma è mia moglie, la donna della mia vita, è pentita, dispiaciuta, a tratti disperata, anche e soprattutto con se stessa per il suo schiacciante senso di colpa, per essersi lasciata ingannare, chi cazzo sono io per mandarla a cagare, lei ne ha avuto l'occasione e non l'ha fatto. E non ho nessuna intenzione di buttare nel cesso un matrimonio, il mio, soprattutto quando ora mi guarda negli occhi e mi dice Ti Amo (è cambiata tantissimo). Il dolore stà nel flash-back che ogni tanto mi colpisce, e mi immagino la scena dell'amplesso, spero che con il tempo si affievolisca. Non esiste uomo o donna che adeguatamente sollecitato/a non si faccia lusingare da certi comportamenti, è chimica purtroppo. Io da parte mia spero che non mi succeda mai...per quello che ho visto nei paraggi delle nostre conoscenze, non è affatto piacevole, solo dolore e distruzione.


 Questa descrizione mi sembra più realistica.
Hai fatto bene a non buttare una vita per una cosa di scarsa importanza che ha significato una semplice vacanza da una vita di problemi.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Persa*

Vacanza a 5 stelle......!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vacanza a 5 stelle......!!


 Chissà ...magari era tutta apparenza e il servizio inadeguato.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Persa*

Dovremmo chiedere a quella manigolda della sorella!!!


----------



## Bruja (6 Luglio 2009)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Dovremmo chiedere a quella manigolda della sorella!!!


Linguaccia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Agape (6 Luglio 2009)

Un giorno mi piacerebbe raccontarvi, tutta stà triste storia, (compresa quella manigolda) non la sà nessuno solo io e lei, nemmeno quel mentecatto la conosce per intero, solo che mi vergogno un bel pò. La stò scrivendo, è un pò lunghina. E ho letto qualche post di lamentela per la lunghezza dei racconti.


----------



## Bruja (6 Luglio 2009)

*Agape*



Agape ha detto:


> Un giorno mi piacerebbe raccontarvi, tutta stà triste storia, (compresa quella manigolda) non la sà nessuno solo io e lei, nemmeno quel mentecatto la conosce per intero, solo che mi vergogno un bel pò. La stò scrivendo, è un pò lunghina. E ho letto qualche post di lamentela per la lunghezza dei racconti.


Tu comincia, alla peggio ci aggreghiamo al racconto strada facendo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old dolorante (7 Luglio 2009)

sono un po' combattuto.

il comportamento di mia moglie mi lascia perplesso e vorrei confrontarmi anche con chi ha vissuto esperienze simili dal punto di vista del traditore.

giovedi scorso come dicevo è esplosa la situazione, nel senso che ci siamo vomitati addosso tutta la rabbia, frustrazione, tristezza di 2 anni di rapporto deteriorato e di un anno di tradimento dichiarato.

da allora non ne ha più voluto parlare, la sento fredda nei gesti anche se rincuorante a parole. vuole provare a ricostruire, dice di aver rotto e di aver scelto la famiglia.

la cosa che mi sembra a tratti allucinante è il suo silenzio. mi sono messo il cuore in pace, cercherò di non scavare mai in questa anno di m.... 
Ma parlare di noi mi sembra doveroso, ne ho voglia, bisogno. sono in una situazione tale per cui ogni piccolo gesto o parola ha la capacità di aprirmi o chiudermi il cuore e lo stomaco. Lei invece si comporta quasi come se niente fosse, ha ripreso il tran tran familiare in maniera incomprensibilmente routinaria.
ieri non ce l'ho fatta, ho atteso che ci coricassimo a letto per chiederle se non sentiva necessità di parlare, io la sento eccome. mi ha detto che era stanca... stanca???? cavolo, non dormo, non mangio da 2 settimane, leggendovi non mi sembra di essere uno che la mette giu più dura del necessario, mi sembra di vivere un momento che è diffuso in situazioni come questa.

invece ha tagliato abbastanza corto, ha detto che con questa persona ha rotto. che è serena. che ha bisogno di tempo per rivedermi come marito.

sono molto perplesso.

sono io che la metto giu dura????
E' forse normale che lei voglia tacere la cosa? non mi sembra possibiile. conoscendola poi...


----------



## Old veronika (7 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> sono un po' combattuto.
> 
> il comportamento di mia moglie mi lascia perplesso e vorrei confrontarmi anche con chi ha vissuto esperienze simili dal punto di vista del traditore.
> 
> ...


 un po' strano come comportamento, quello di tua moglie, se lei non ti vede come marito ... perche' e' tornata?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> sono un po' combattuto.
> 
> il comportamento di mia moglie mi lascia perplesso e vorrei confrontarmi anche con chi ha vissuto esperienze simili dal punto di vista del traditore.
> 
> ...


 secondo me la metti giù troppo poco dura.
Lei ha bisogno di sentire un pochetto le briglie addosso. 
E tu di dire: sono io che non ti vedo come moglie, cara.... 
E' normale voler tacere e andare avanti sul VECCHIO binario, ma se non passate al nuovo binario la vostra famiglia è spacciata e non avete chance.
PErchè è durata un anno?
Perchè quella specifica persona, cosa le dava?
COsa le mancava esattamente? 
Perchè tu glielo negavi?
Come avrebbe potuto fartelo capire senza arrivare al tradimento?
Tutte queste cose e  mille altre vanno sviscerate. 
Non demordere. Non devi riconquistarla. Non sei un amante. Sei il marito. E lei ti DEVE dei chiarimenti....


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> secondo me la metti giù troppo poco dura.
> Lei ha bisogno di sentire un pochetto le briglie addosso.
> E tu di dire: sono io che non ti vedo come moglie, cara....
> E' normale voler tacere e andare avanti sul VECCHIO binario, ma se non passate al nuovo binario la vostra famiglia è spacciata e non avete chance.
> ...


madò che fuoco di fila 

	
	
		
		
	


	





addolorato, fai scorta di cognac, vah, mi sa che ti servirà


----------



## Old dolorante (7 Luglio 2009)

altro che cognac...

comunque credo di aver già sviscerato abbastanza i perchè e i percome...
è nato un bambino, lo stress, gli orari, le commissioni, pochissimo aiuto esterno, abbiamo vissuto entrambi in apnea per almeno 2 anni; nei quali comunque andavamo bene.
poi progressivamente qualcosa si è spento, è come se io mi fossi abituato all'idea che al centro della casa ci fosse il bimbo e non mia moglie. questa è la mia colpa assoluta e inequivocabile che ha scatenato il resto. parte lo scazzo, le discussioni, la coppia comincia a vivere in modo asincrono. lei è mattiniera, io tiratardi, lei è aggressiva e velenosa, io mi chiudo e cerco distrazioni per sfuggire alla tensione che si è creata in casa. Lei me l'ha minacciata, io non ci ho creduto
Poi è venuta la sua colpa assoluta, che è durata un anno, troppo senza dubbio perchè non possa passare senza bruciature.
la trombata fuori, per carità, non vi vedo nulla di malvagio; anche se io non ci sono mai cascato, e un paio di volte ho avuto la sensazione che mi sarebbe potuto succedere. e' che la conosco, come ho già scritto, non è la tipa da un'avventura e via; la simpatia forse c'era già da tempo, da quando lei non pensava ancora che potesse concretizzarsi in qualcosa. 
dice di aver voluto rompere lei, in questi giorni ci pensavo e ripensavo, pensavo fosse stato lui a metterla davanti a una scelta.
non lo so, so solo che il suo atteggiamento attuale mi stupisce, non è da lei. sembra quasi voler far passare sotto silenzio una cosa di una gravità che io invece considero incredibile. o forse deve ancora metabolizzare, smaltire la cosa per tornare a parlarne.

nessuno dei due porta le fedi al momento; mi sembra incredibile che nessuno lo noti. ho scritto, ma non gliel'ho ancora detto, che la rimetterò quando entrambi saremo pronti. io penso di essere pronto, con tutto il dolore e la sofferenza che il ricordo di quest'incubo mi porterà. ma dobbiamo essere pronti in 2. abbiamo tradito entrambi 2 promesse fondamentali, non tanto perchè creda in dio, quanto perchè vi credo in quanto principi assoluti alla base di una relazione. 
Non l'ho onorata
Non mi è stata fedele

Se e quando si sentirà di ripetere le promesse, rimetteremo la fede.
e ripartiremo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> altro che cognac...
> 
> comunque credo di aver già sviscerato abbastanza i perchè e i percome...
> è nato un bambino, lo stress, gli orari, le commissioni, pochissimo aiuto esterno, abbiamo vissuto entrambi in apnea per almeno 2 anni; nei quali comunque andavamo bene.
> ...


 Insomma se una è stanca per il figlio prende una baby sitter, non un amante.
Anche perché avrà dovuto ben sistemare il bambino per stare con l'amante, no?
Lei, come tanti traditori, si sente già eroica per aver scelto la famiglia ...ma deve fare un duro lavoro su di sè.
a anche tu...devi capire come porti con lei che non è certo come prima.
(Avevo aperto un tread un paiodi anni fa intitolato "come prima più di prima"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
Avete pensato a una terapia di coppia?


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> altro che cognac...
> 
> comunque credo di aver già sviscerato abbastanza i perchè e i percome...
> è nato un bambino, lo stress, gli orari, le commissioni, pochissimo aiuto esterno, abbiamo vissuto entrambi in apnea per almeno 2 anni; nei quali comunque andavamo bene.
> ...


ci sono cose nella tua storia che sono dolorosamente simili alla mia
dalla sambuca al mutismo
a parti invertite

le colpe del/la tradito/a no

"sono in una situazione tale per cui ogni piccolo gesto o parola ha la capacità di aprirmi o chiudermi il cuore e lo stomaco."
la conosco bene questa situazione

prova a leggere gli ultimi 3d di Kid


scusa:
un paio di volte hai avuto la sensazione .....
è un po' poco
puoi ricordarmi quanti anni hai e da quanto state insieme?


----------



## Old dolorante (7 Luglio 2009)

ho 39 anni
fidanzato da 20 (!)
sposato da 7
padre da 4


----------



## Old Agape (7 Luglio 2009)

Tempo, prenditi del tempo, è tutto quello che hai, e non costa niente, dopo aver aspettato un anno, non pretendere di accelerare in pochi giorni, o di risolvere la questione in un amen. Può essere che lei si senta in colpa e non desideri parlarne, può essere che continui a chiedersi perchè si è lasciata andare all'altro, e la risposta che gli viene non è un granchè. Ha le idee confuse, tanto, e parlare, per dire magari delle cose(cazzate) che non ha nemmeno chiaro lei, forse fà bene a tacere, per non peggiorare la situazione. 
La trombata fuori, per carità, non vi vedo nulla di malvagio; spero che a lei tu non l'abbia detto, potrebbe pensare che a te non freghi niente di lei, vuoi tenere insieme la famiglia e basta. Una donna non tromba per desiderio carnale (o almeno è raro). E poi calma, calma, calma. E' la virtù dei forti. Forse vuole confessarti qualcosa e non ne ha il coraggio, se te la senti aiutala. Però niente pressing alla Gattuso.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2009)

Dolorante 
non credo tu abbia seguito una discussione scivolata in OT

ma dicevi che ti fa bene ridere

ti spiace se replico per ridere al tuo ultimo post?

mi scappa di farlo
e vorrei evitare accuse che son già state fatte oggi


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2009)

Agape ha detto:


> Tempo, prenditi del tempo, è tutto quello che hai, e non costa niente, dopo aver aspettato un anno, non pretendere di accelerare in pochi giorni, o di risolvere la questione in un amen. Può essere che lei si senta in colpa e non desideri parlarne, può essere che continui a chiedersi perchè si è lasciata andare all'altro, e la risposta che gli viene non è un granchè. Ha le idee confuse, tanto, e parlare, per dire magari delle cose(cazzate) che non ha nemmeno chiaro lei, forse fà bene a tacere, per non peggiorare la situazione.
> La trombata fuori, per carità, non vi vedo nulla di malvagio; spero che a lei tu non l'abbia detto, potrebbe pensare che a te non freghi niente di lei, vuoi tenere insieme la famiglia e basta. *Una donna non tromba per desiderio carnale *(o almeno è raro). E poi calma, calma, calma. E' la virtù dei forti. Forse vuole confessarti qualcosa e non ne ha il coraggio, se te la senti aiutala. Però niente pressing alla Gattuso.


 

non è così raro.

ma se ti legge cabrita sei un uomo morto


----------



## Old Agape (7 Luglio 2009)

Io sono già, Morto


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci sono cose nella tua storia che sono dolorosamente simili alla mia
> dalla sambuca al mutismo
> a parti invertite
> 
> ...


Ricordati di non leggere "Rivederla", altrimenti dovremo aggiornarci tra circa 10 giorni....


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ricordati di non leggere "Rivederla", altrimenti dovremo aggiornarci tra circa 10 giorni....


però hai fatto in modo di riportare quel 3d in evidenza.

sei un bel narciso, eh?


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2009)

Agape ha detto:


> Io sono già, Morto


no,
non lo sei

come non lo sono io che ho alle spalle una storia di durata simile alla tua con un coniuge che mi ha tradito
e che non ha chiuso con un taglio netto come mi pare abbia fatto tua moglie

e che amo


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> però hai fatto in modo di riportare quel 3d in evidenza.
> 
> sei un bel narciso, eh?



Un pochino si, ma solo perchè sono bello!


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ciao,
> mai avrei pensato di ritrovarmi a cercare su google la parola tradimento e ritrovarmi su questo forum
> sono un "ragazzo" di 39 anni, fidanzato da 20, sposato da 7, padre da 4
> 
> ...


Male fisicamente... da quando ho tradito (ed è passato quasi un anno) mi si sono acutizzati tremendamente tutti i miei problemi gastrici, eppure ora mentalmente sto molto meglio. L'amore distrugge anima e fisico letteralmente. Cerca di riprenderti.


----------



## Old dolorante (7 Luglio 2009)

@ agape
no no, non gliel'ho detto... lo penso e credo anche di esserne convinto, in 20 anni, cavolo 20 anni sono lunghi...

@ Amoremio
replica replica...
se mi fai ridere sarò contento


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> @ agape
> no no, non gliel'ho detto... lo penso e credo anche di esserne convinto, in 20 anni, cavolo 20 anni sono lunghi...
> 
> @ Amoremio
> ...


 





 vabbè, ma mò ha perso smalto 




dolorante ha detto:


> ho 39 anni
> fidanzato da 20 (!)
> sposato da 7
> padre da 4


*Bigolo da   .....?*


se non hai seguito il 3d sulla gravidanza ti sarà un po' criptico

se l'avessi seguito ti saresti fatto 2 risate 


(hai fatto bene a non dirglielo)


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vabbè, ma mò ha perso smalto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tanto le dimensioni non contano... giusto?!


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma tanto le dimensioni non contano... giusto?!


solo se ce l'hai piccolo


----------



## Old dolorante (7 Luglio 2009)

mi sento colpevole anche per quello adesso............


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> solo se ce l'hai piccolo



Ok allora poi me lo misuro... cosa significa in cm piccolo?

Devo misurarlo prima o dopo i pasti? A riposo, erezione o semierezione? Da dove parto col metro e fin dove devo arrivare?


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> mi sento colpevole anche per quello adesso............



Non esagerare ora... sei in uno stato davvero penoso attualmente, la mia non è un'offesa ma una constatazione bonaria. Sei troppo depresso, non riesci a vedere come stanno realmente le cose.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ok allora poi me lo misuro... cosa significa in cm piccolo?
> 
> Devo misurarlo prima o dopo i pasti? A riposo, erezione o semierezione? Da dove parto col *metro* e fin dove devo arrivare?


 


































ottimista!


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> mi sento colpevole anche per quello adesso............


per cosa scusa?

se non quoti il post a cui rispondi non si capisce niente

per farlo devi cliccare col tasto sinistro del mouse sul primo riquadrino "quote" (quello più a sinistra) che trovi in basso a destra del post che vuoi citare


----------



## Old dolorante (7 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non esagerare ora... sei in uno stato davvero penoso attualmente, la mia non è un'offesa ma una constatazione bonaria. Sei troppo depresso, non riesci a vedere come stanno realmente le cose.


 
Hai ragione, ne parlavo stamattina con l'unica persona cara con la quale mi stia confidando su questa cosa. 
non mi riconosco più... è tra stanchezza, fame, emozioni forti e contrastanti, lavoro (che per fortuna è tantissimo) mi sono davvero stranito.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ne parlavo stamattina con l'unica persona cara con la quale mi stia confidando su questa cosa.
> non mi riconosco più... è tra stanchezza, fame, emozioni forti e contrastanti, lavoro (che per fortuna è tantissimo) mi sono davvero stranito.


tu sei all'inizio di un percorso terribile, un'altalena emotiva in cui, a un certo punto, ti ritroverai a non star più bene neanche quando sei "up", perchè già sai quanto sarà duro il "down".
ed è normale.

ti farai domande che ti faranno sanguinare il cervello
e ti darai risposte che ti faranno stare anche peggio

e credi, anch'io sono convinta che in un rapporto così lungo uno scivolone possa capitare

solo tu sai se ne può valere la pena

se pensi di si, lotta

anche e soprattutto con te stesso, 
per non farti vincere dall'orgoglio ferito che alza la testa a tradimento

non andresti ad un incontro di boxe con un peso massimo senza esserti preparato

ma l'allenamento che ti serve per questa lotta te lo devi fare in corso d'opera

non pretendere l'impossibile da te stesso

soprattutto scorda una soluzione rapida e indolore


----------



## Old dolorante (7 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e credi, anch'io sono convinta che in un rapporto così lungo uno scivolone possa capitare
> 
> solo tu sai se ne può valere la pena
> 
> ...


 
è quello che temo purtroppo...
anche se ho già deciso che voglio lottare, è che non ci sono di fatto abituato. ho sempre vissuto "per partecipare e divertirmi", nel gioco, nell'amore e nel lavoro. talvolta paga, talvolta no, ha indubbiamente pro e contro.
di certo il contro è stato essere sbattuto di fronte a una realtà orribile e ad una sofferenza inimmaginabile.
sono sempre stato un dissacrante di natura, di botto mi ritrovo a dover rafforzare il più possibile la sacralità di un amore e dover lottare per esso.
faremo anche questo...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Luglio 2009)

Dolorante, vado controcorrente: non farla tragica, le tragedie sono altre. Le tragedie della vita sono tanto tragiche quanto vogliamo che siano.


----------



## Old dolorante (7 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Dolorante, vado controcorrente: non farla tragica, le tragedie sono altre.


posso concederlo
però ognuna quando capita ha il suo perchè...


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> posso concederlo
> però ognuna quando capita ha il suo perchè...


e allora tirati su 

sei nel momento down

anche il fatto di aver cominciato a scrivere sul forum ha prosciugato un po' delle tue risorse
soprattutto se non ti è venuto proprio naturale

sei in uno dei momenti peggiori
e probabilmente lei è frastornata dai sensi di colpa


----------



## Nordica (7 Luglio 2009)

sempre la stessa storia. Noi vi amiamo, vi coccoliamo e voi come ringraziamento ci trascurate e ci ignorate. L'unica cosa che vi fa rendere conto che noi valiamo e la paura che noi non siamo più vostri, ma che qualcun'altro si e accorto di noi. Allora scatta la paura di perdere quello che non avete mai apprezzato. Io non chiamo questo amore ma possessivita.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2009)

mi sa che hai ragione
se mi facevo un amante mio marito non si sarebbe "distratto"


----------



## Old dolorante (7 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> sempre la stessa storia. Noi vi amiamo, vi coccoliamo e voi come ringraziamento ci trascurate e ci ignorate. L'unica cosa che vi fa rendere conto che noi valiamo e la paura che noi non siamo più vostri, ma che qualcun'altro si e accorto di noi. Allora scatta la paura di perdere quello che non avete mai apprezzato. Io non chiamo questo amore ma possessivita.


nel mio caso specifico sono quasi d'accordo anche se lo trovo riduttivo e ottuso.


----------



## Nordica (7 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> nel mio caso specifico sono quasi d'accordo anche se lo trovo riduttivo e ottuso.


Sto scrivendo dal cell., scusami se sono ridotta. Meglio essere riduttiva che non esserci proprio.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2009)

e se incominciassi a perdonarti un cicinin delle tue mancanze vere o presunte?

perchè dalla catatonia, se non provi a uscirne, non ne esci.

ed anche l'autoflagellazione non ti è affatto proficua

ok 
avrai i tuoi difetti

ma perchè tua moglie non ne ha ?

io sostengo che per perdonare quando si ama ci vogliono delle gran palle (cioè, non sostenevo proprio questo, ma sono stata provocata)

o le tiri fuori e ti dai un'addrizzata
o non ce la puoi fare


----------



## Nordica (7 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi sa che hai ragione
> se mi facevo un amante mio marito non si sarebbe "distratto"


Ma e troppo noioso dover sempre stare al gioco. Perché non possiamo essere amate e basta, senza giochetti e trucchetti?


----------



## Old dolorante (7 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e se incominciassi a perdonarti un cicinin delle tue mancanze vere o presunte?
> 
> perchè dalla catatonia, se non provi a uscirne, non ne esci.
> 
> ...



Si si, mia moglie ne ha, eccome se ne ha... qui però ci sono io e vi sto parlando di me, tutto qui. dovessi cominciare a parlare di lei non finiremmo più e non trovo sia neanche giusto.
2 anni di rapporto di merda, da qualsiasi parte sia partita la causa, si vivono e si creano in 2. Semplicemente io non sentivo il bisogno di sfogare all'esterno la mancanza di affetto.

Oggi sto cosi, tutto è scoppiato il 21 giugno. sento tutto ancora caldo e non sono in grado di governare i miei pensieri.
ovvio che mi distraggo, vivo, domani U2, il lavoro è un'ottima valvola di sfogo, il bimbo è al mare non so se sia un male o un bene. la musica un po' mi aiuta.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Si si, mia moglie ne ha, eccome se ne ha... qui però ci sono io e vi sto parlando di me, tutto qui. dovessi cominciare a parlare di lei non finiremmo più e non trovo sia neanche giusto.
> 2 anni di rapporto di merda, da qualsiasi parte sia partita la causa, si vivono e si creano in 2. Semplicemente io non sentivo il bisogno di sfogare all'esterno la mancanza di affetto.
> 
> Oggi sto cosi, tutto è scoppiato il 21 giugno. sento tutto ancora caldo e non sono in grado di governare i miei pensieri.
> ovvio che mi distraggo, vivo, domani U2, il lavoro è un'ottima valvola di sfogo, il bimbo è al mare non so se sia un male o un bene. *la musica un po' mi aiuta.*


solo un po'? 
va bè, ma da uno che va al concerto degli u2 cosa potrei aspettarmi?


----------



## Old dolorante (7 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> solo un po'?
> va bè, ma da uno che va al concerto degli u2 cosa potrei aspettarmi?


per amore si fa anche quello...
se l'avessi invitata a quello dei marlene kuntz sarebbe già bella che dalle braccia dell'altro...


----------



## MK (8 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> per amore si fa anche quello...
> *se l'avessi invitata a quello dei marlene kuntz sarebbe già bella che dalle braccia dell'altro*...


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> Ma e troppo noioso dover sempre stare al gioco. Perché non possiamo essere amate e basta, senza giochetti e trucchetti?



Ciao Nordica benritrovata!

Si vive senza giochetti con chi ci ha accettato a priori, non con chi ci ha sempre acquistato in seconda scelta...e il guaio di moltissimi matrimoni è proprio quello.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi sa che hai ragione
> se mi facevo un amante mio marito non si sarebbe "distratto"


 
non sono d'accordo. E' un disequilibrio a monte, non a valle.


----------



## Old dolorante (8 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


 
presumo il tuo nick non sia buttato lì per caso...


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> Ma e troppo noioso dover sempre stare al gioco. Perché non possiamo essere amate e basta, senza giochetti e trucchetti?


 
mi si sono riempiti gli occhi di lacrime, Nordica.
questa domanda me la sono fatta un sacco di volte
perchè lui non ha saputo amarmi con i miei pregi e i miei difetti,
come io ho amato lui?


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi si sono riempiti gli occhi di lacrime, Nordica.
> questa domanda me la sono fatta un sacco di volte
> perchè lui non ha saputo amarmi con i miei pregi e i miei difetti,
> come io ho amato lui?


 
perché no.

Non ci sono spiegazioni per queste cose. E' così e basta. Ci sono rapporti disequilibrati, e finiscono sempre così.

Ecco perché farei di tutto per convincere i miei figli a non sposare persone che "sembra che gli facciano un piacere" a legarsi con loro.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Si si, mia moglie ne ha, eccome se ne ha... qui però ci sono io e vi sto parlando di me, tutto qui. dovessi cominciare a parlare di lei non finiremmo più e non trovo sia neanche giusto.
> 2 anni di rapporto di merda, da qualsiasi parte sia partita la causa, si vivono e si creano in 2. Semplicemente io non sentivo il bisogno di sfogare all'esterno la mancanza di affetto.
> 
> Oggi sto cosi, tutto è scoppiato il 21 giugno. sento tutto ancora caldo e non sono in grado di governare i miei pensieri.
> ovvio che mi distraggo, vivo, domani U2, il lavoro è un'ottima valvola di sfogo, il bimbo è al mare non so se sia un male o un bene. la musica un po' mi aiuta.


mica ti dicevo di raccontarli a noi.
e nemmeno di rimuginarci tu
ma il senso è che non è tutta colpa tua


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ciao Nordica benritrovata!
> 
> Si vive senza giochetti con chi ci ha accettato a priori, *non con chi ci ha sempre acquistato in seconda scelta..*.e il guaio di moltissimi matrimoni è proprio quello.


 
non credo di averti capito 
ma quello che ho capito non lo condivido




Verena67 ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo. E' un disequilibrio a monte, non a valle.


non lo dicevo seriamente


mio marito non è del tipo che "sembrava  farmi  un piacere" a legarsi con me
e, tra l'ltro semmai avrebbe potuto essere il contrario e non lo è mai stato


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2009)

E allora? Where's the problem?

Dove si è disequilibrato il rapporto?


----------



## MK (8 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> presumo il tuo nick non sia buttato lì per caso...


Bravo


----------



## Old dolorante (8 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Bravo


 
allora senz'altro potrai capire cosa ho provato ascoltando 111 in questi giorni andando a casa... maledetta funzione shuffle...


----------



## MK (8 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> allora senz'altro potrai capire cosa ho provato ascoltando 111 in questi giorni andando a casa... maledetta funzione shuffle...








  Godano ha detto di avere scritto questa canzone dopo aver letto un fatto di cronaca...


----------



## lorelai (8 Luglio 2009)

Per me, la canzone del malessere è  "Nuotando nell'aria". Da quando avevo 17 anni.


----------



## MK (8 Luglio 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Per me, la canzone del malessere è "Nuotando nell'aria". Da quando avevo 17 anni.


Bellissima però, la mia preferita con "Bellezza".


----------



## Old dolorante (9 Luglio 2009)

stasera concertone U2
abbiamo ballato, cantato assieme, ci siamo baciati, abbracciati.
tutto bello, tutto romantico

poi siamo arrivati a casa

mi sarò creato delle aspettative un po' troppo alte considerata la serata, appena è andata a letto, bacino e buonanotte

sono risprofondato nel malessere. mi sono fatto un po' di cinema nella mente.

le ho chiesto se non vorrà più parlare di quello che è successo, mi sembra strano ecco.
la risposta è che ha sonno...

mi sono alterato, ho probabilmente rovinato il clima che si era creato durante la serata. le ho detto che trovo pazzesco che davanti a domande del genere la risposta sia che ha sonno.

la domanda che ho fondamentalmente è questa: a parole si lascia andare a dichiarazioni di intenti su una ricostruzione del rapporto. non ha una parola di affetto per me. nei fatti men che meno. a parte un paio di baci "caldi" di stasera. non vedo segnali positivi. Cosa pensa veramente?
semplicemente non ci credo che non ci sia partita (come mi ha detto l'altro giorno) perchè dall'altra parte ha rotto. semplicemente non ci credo. porca miseria pure la gelosia adesso, non lo sono mai stato.
fatto sta che non ci credo.

e altra nottata insonne

buonanotte


----------



## Old amarax (9 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> stasera concertone U2
> abbiamo ballato, cantato assieme, ci siamo baciati, abbracciati.
> tutto bello, tutto romantico
> 
> ...


 
Ciao dol.
Ci sono anche io in questo forum ed ho vissuto e vivo il tuo casino.
Stanotte ho letto di te e di agape.
Da tradita (4 anni fa e per quasi 3 anni) ti garantisco che il dolore è sempre lì.
Ho fatto di tutto per riconquistarlo e  sta con me.
Non mi basta.
Non mi sa dare nessuna sicurezza nè che sia finita con l'altra nè che ami me.
Ed a me gli anni di matrimonio sono 27, preceduti da un fidanzamento di 12, con 2 figli grandi.
Lui unico uomo nella mia vita.
Anche lui mi ha trascurata.
Una volta siamo stati 6 mesi senza stare insieme.
Ora capisco che c'era un'altra, prima pensavo che fosse stressato per il lavoro.
Non mi fido più.
Ho cercato la forza x rompere e diverse volte glie l'ho detto dopo forti litigi e notti insonni.L'ultima? glie l'ho detto l'altro pomeriggio.
Questo per dirti che...se tornassi indietro non farei niente. Meno di niente. Lui mi ha tradita lui dovrebbe trovare il modo per farmi stare bene. Se mi ama. Se non? la porta è aperta.

Non fare niente. Dille come stai TU. Se le interessa è lei a dover fare.
Gli errori sono stati di entrambi, ok. Ma lei ne ha uno in più.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Luglio 2009)

Amarax quanto ti farebbe bene trombare con un altro, non lo sai...!


----------



## Old amarax (9 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Amarax quanto ti farebbe bene trombare con un altro, non lo sai...!


 
Non voglio trombare nemmeno più con lui...figurati un altro 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  ...


----------



## Old dolorante (9 Luglio 2009)

dopo le menate e la tensione che si è venuta a creare ieri sera al rientro dal concerto, e dopo essermi sfogato qui sul forum...

stamattina finalmente, dopo più di un anno.... abbiamo fatto l'amore. 

non mi illudo che possa avere un significato determinante o decisivo. è un altro piccolo mattoncino, bellissimo tra l'altro, che si è poggiato sulle fondamenta...

peccato che dobbiamo praticamente costruire l'empire street building!!!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> N*on voglio trombare nemmeno più con lui...*figurati un altro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
appunto.


----------



## Old Agape (9 Luglio 2009)

Eh...vaiiiiiiii!!!costruire, costruire, costruire, a distruggere si fà in fretta, a costruire ci vuol tempo. Soprattutto se si vuol fare una cosa bella.
Quando un uomo, finisce di costruire la sua casa, è pronto a morire. (proverbio cinese)
Bravo!


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

Agape ha detto:


> Eh...vaiiiiiiii!!!costruire, costruire, costruire, a distruggere si fà in fretta, a costruire ci vuol tempo. Soprattutto se si vuol fare una cosa bella.
> Quando un uomo, finisce di costruire la sua casa, è pronto a morire. (proverbio cinese)
> Bravo!


se impari a quotare evitiamo di pensare che tu stia esultando al pensiero che amarax non voglia più trombare


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> stasera concertone U2
> abbiamo ballato, cantato assieme, ci siamo baciati, abbracciati.
> tutto bello, tutto romantico
> 
> ...


tutta colpa del concerto degli U2


----------



## MK (9 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tutta colpa del concerto degli U2


----------



## lorelai (9 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ciao dol.
> Ci sono anche io in questo forum ed ho vissuto e vivo il tuo casino.
> Stanotte ho letto di te e di agape.
> Da tradita (4 anni fa e per quasi 3 anni) ti garantisco che il dolore è sempre lì.
> ...


Amarax...
Ti leggo, e penso a ciò che NON voglio per me. 
Un  abbraccio.


----------



## Old amarax (9 Luglio 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Amarax...
> Ti leggo, e penso a ciò che NON voglio per me.
> Un abbraccio.


Ciao bella! da quanto non ti leggo!
Bè, che dire? almeno servo a qualcuno


----------



## Old dolorante (10 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tutta colpa del concerto degli U2


 
invece devo dirti che è stato al di sopra di qualsiasi mia aspettativa;
al di là dei gusti, trovo che Bono abbia una voce fuori dal comune, non ricordo altri gruppi che in concerto decidano di mantenere la voce a volume più alto degli strumenti.. di solito è il contrario, sparano a manetta gli strumenti per coprire le defaillance live del cantante.

5 canzoni me le sono godute, più o meno € 20 l'una


----------



## Nordica (10 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ciao Nordica benritrovata!
> 
> Si vive senza giochetti con chi ci ha accettato a priori, non con chi ci ha sempre acquistato in seconda scelta...e il guaio di moltissimi matrimoni è proprio quello.


 ciao cara, si sono tornata grazie ad un nuovo cellulare con Wi-Fi. Finalmente! Mi approfondisci un po' sta cosa che hai scritto x favore. Baci


----------



## Nordica (10 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi si sono riempiti gli occhi di lacrime, Nordica.
> questa domanda me la sono fatta un sacco di volte
> perchè lui non ha saputo amarmi con i miei pregi e i miei difetti,
> come io ho amato lui?


Essere amati perché siamo, non per quello che siamo! Mi ricordo tanti uomini che mi trovavano particolare, speciale e mistica. Tra questi anche mio marito un secolo fa'. ... Quanto sono caduta in basso?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> invece devo dirti che è stato al di sopra di qualsiasi mia aspettativa;
> al di là dei gusti, trovo che Bono abbia una voce fuori dal comune, non ricordo altri gruppi che in concerto decidano di mantenere la voce a volume più alto degli strumenti.. di solito è il contrario, sparano a manetta gli strumenti per coprire le defaillance live del cantante.
> 
> 5 canzoni me le sono godute, più o meno € 20 l'una


100 euri per vedere gli U2... gli U2?


----------



## Old dolorante (10 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> 100 euri per vedere gli U2... gli U2?


beh, ne ho spesi 90 per i metallica, ma quelli sono i soldi meglio spesi del 2009 fino ad ora.

in fondo credo che sia un modo per rifarsi di introiti a seguito del calo di vendite di cd...


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> ciao cara, si sono tornata grazie ad un nuovo cellulare con Wi-Fi. Finalmente! Mi approfondisci un po' sta cosa che hai scritto x favore. Baci


Hai un cellulare con Wi-Fi? Che modello è?
Persa / Ritrovata aveva chiesto informazioni a proposito.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> beh, *ne ho spesi 90 per i metallica, ma quelli sono i soldi meglio spesi del 2009 fino ad ora.*
> 
> in fondo credo che sia un modo per rifarsi di introiti a seguito del calo di vendite di cd...


----------



## Verena67 (10 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> ciao cara, si sono tornata grazie ad un nuovo cellulare con Wi-Fi. Finalmente! Mi approfondisci un po' sta cosa che hai scritto x favore. Baci


che ci sono persone che si "convincono" per vari motivi a sposarci, ergo, non sono mai del tutto "conquistate" (di solito per carenze loro emozionali).

Questi qui sono come l'acqua, prima o poi sfuggono...!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> Essere amati perché siamo, non per quello che siamo! Mi ricordo tanti uomini che mi trovavano particolare, speciale e mistica. Tra questi anche mio marito un secolo fa'. ... Quanto sono caduta in basso?


ma va!
Rialzati!!

Dai Nordica non è l'amore di un altra persona a dare la misura di noi!

Non fare un dramma di un marito distratto. La vita a due è un cimitero di buone intenzioni sempre!


----------



## Nordica (10 Luglio 2009)

ok, non faccio un dramma. Sono mistica, speciale e favolosa! ... Hm, mi piace!


----------



## Amoremio (10 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> ok, non faccio un dramma. Sono mistica, speciale e favolosa! ... Hm, mi piace!


sono sicura che è così!
e che bisogna tener conto che gli uomini non si sono evoluti a sufficienza
in fondo sono loro l'anello di congiunzione tra l'essere umano e le scimmie

io intanto sono appena tornata da una stressante sessione di shopping (stressante per la CC)
risultato
1 paio di sabot in camoscio viola
1 paio di pantaloni morbidi neri
1 reggiseno lejabi poppea style
1 slip coordinato
1 camicia da notte / sottoveste mod. sbranami
e mi sono pure trattenuta, chè prevedo di farne altre

niente comprato se non per il mio puro piacere
e vaff.... a chi non mi vuol bene


----------



## Verena67 (11 Luglio 2009)

ma quotolo!


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma quotolo!


cosa quoti?


----------



## Old amarax (12 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> 100 euri per vedere gli U2... gli U2?


Scommetto che non ti piacciono gli U2...


----------



## Old Black Mamba (12 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ciao,
> mai avrei pensato di ritrovarmi a cercare su google la parola tradimento e ritrovarmi su questo forum
> sono un "ragazzo" di 39 anni, fidanzato da 20, sposato da 7, padre da 4
> 
> ...



*Perchè ho il vago sospetto che tu sia lo stesso utente che invade con fiumi di parole ( ve la ricordate la canzone? ) ricercate questo forum?
In pratica lo stesso che mi mette in accordo con la bella angelo e la marina medusa? 
Questo avvolorerebbe la mia tesi iniziale: disturbo di personalità borderline.

Rifletto. Se mi sbaglio, ti chiedo scusa, ok non esiste la perfezione.. ma esiste di meglio! *


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Luglio 2009)

*Che palle, gente!*



Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Perchè ho il vago sospetto che tu sia lo stesso utente che invade con fiumi di parole ( ve la ricordate la canzone? ) ricercate questo forum?*
> *In pratica lo stesso che mi mette in accordo con la bella angelo e la marina medusa? *
> *Questo avvolorerebbe la mia tesi iniziale: disturbo di personalità borderline.*
> 
> *Rifletto. Se mi sbaglio, ti chiedo scusa, ok non esiste la perfezione.. ma esiste di meglio! *


Direi che son conclusioni assai superficiali ed affrettate (addirittura una diagnosi da borderline da pochi post scritti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )...

Su una cosa hai ragione: esiste di meglio, l'accoglienza senza pregiudizi e paranoie sempre e comunque.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (12 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Direi che son conclusioni assai superficiali ed affrettate (addirittura una diagnosi da borderline da pochi post scritti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sentite forumisti tutti...ok...io vi ho letto per mesi...prima di iniziare a scrivere...francamente non ho capito tutta sta storia dei cloni...ecc...ecc..ma al lettore...crea non poca confusione in testa...figuriamoci per uno come me...che prende sistematicamente fischi per fiaschi...non è possibile arginare questo stupidissimo fenomeno? Non riesco a capire lo scopo...
Vi giuro...che proprio sto fatto...mi ha molto impedito di scrivere...perchè mai avrei tollerato...che come inizio a scrivere...tutti iniziassero a dire...o questo è l'alias di...l'alias di là...caio gli ha scritto in mp...tizia si vede con lui...sempronio...mah...


----------



## Old Black Mamba (13 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Direi che son conclusioni assai superficiali ed affrettate (addirittura una diagnosi da borderline da pochi post scritti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* La diagnosi ci sarebbe qualora fossi nel giusto*


----------



## Old dolorante (13 Luglio 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Perchè ho il vago sospetto che tu sia lo stesso utente che invade con fiumi di parole ( ve la ricordate la canzone? ) ricercate questo forum?*
> *In pratica lo stesso che mi mette in accordo con la bella angelo e la marina medusa? *
> *Questo avvolorerebbe la mia tesi iniziale: disturbo di personalità borderline.*
> 
> *Rifletto. Se mi sbaglio, ti chiedo scusa, ok non esiste la perfezione.. ma esiste di meglio! *


accetto le scuse


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cosa quoti?


  tutto il tuo intervento


----------



## Old dolorante (13 Luglio 2009)

ha fatto la cazzata
lo sapevo che avrebbe fatto la cazzata

ho trovato (senza neanche sbattermi troppo) le sue fatture telepass. quindi adesso so dove andava, a che ora andava, da che parte ci arrivava....

forse dal 21 giugno, data della sua confessione, è il momento più brutto in assoluto

mi ha polverizzato tutti i propositi. li vedo ancora, lì in fondo, ma sono lontanissimi. 

porca miseria avevo ripreso a dormicchiare..................


----------



## lorelai (14 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ha fatto la cazzata
> lo sapevo che avrebbe fatto la cazzata
> 
> ho trovato (senza neanche sbattermi troppo) le sue fatture telepass. quindi adesso so dove andava, a che ora andava, da che parte ci arrivava....
> ...



Ahi.
E' il momento del filmaccio porno che ti si srotola incessantemente in testa, temo.
E' orribile, lo so.
A me il Lexotan non serviva a niente. Notti intere piene di incubi, e giorni di flash che improvvisi mi attraversavano la mente, lasciandomi tramortita.

Ma la buona notizia è che PASSA.

Io ormai ho un incubo ogni mese circa, e non è poi trascorso molto tempo. Per il resto del tempo, mi stanco abbastanza di giorno da buttarmi sul letto e sprofondare.
(E l'amavo, sì, moltissimo, e l'amo ancora).

Buonanotte.


----------



## Old dolorante (14 Luglio 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Ahi.
> E' il momento del filmaccio porno che ti si srotola incessantemente in testa, temo.
> E' orribile, lo so.
> A me il Lexotan non serviva a niente. Notti intere piene di incubi, e giorni di flash che improvvisi mi attraversavano la mente, lasciandomi tramortita.
> ...


non posso non crederci, ma leggere che PASSA sembra impossibile... succederà, non potrebbe essere altrimenti.
certo dire che l'amo stasera è difficile, molto difficile..............


----------



## Verena67 (14 Luglio 2009)

passa tutto.


----------



## Ingenua (14 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ha fatto la cazzata
> lo sapevo che avrebbe fatto la cazzata
> 
> ho trovato (senza neanche sbattermi troppo) le sue fatture telepass. quindi adesso so dove andava, a che ora andava, da che parte ci arrivava....
> ...


Accidenti dolorante, mi dispiace... non sai come ti capisco. Appena pensi di potercela fare ti ricrolla il mondo addosso. I filmini porno purtroppo io li rivivo ancora e sono molto reali  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Dicono che tutto passa ma a me a volte sembra impossibile... La cosa brutta è che di fronte  tutto questo ti senti impotente, non sai cosa fare, è una cosa che non hai scelto ma che ti è capitata tra capo e collo e vorresti tornare indietro per cercare di cambiare qualcosa, magari qualche tuo atteggiameto per cambiare anche il futuro... ma non puoi farci niente, è successo... io sto cercando di rassegnarmi e sto raccogliedo tutte le mie energie per andare avanti perchè lui mi sta dimostrando che mi ama... se tu hai ancora dubbi su tua moglie posso solo immaginare quanto sia complicato ricostruire ma ti auguro di trovare tutta la forza che hai dentro per vivere bene almeno il futuro. Se la ami devi fare di tutto per guardare avanti. Un abbraccio


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ha fatto la cazzata
> lo sapevo che avrebbe fatto la cazzata
> 
> ho trovato (senza neanche sbattermi troppo) le sue fatture telepass. quindi adesso so dove andava, a che ora andava, da che parte ci arrivava....
> ...


scusa ma cosa ti cambia aver visto le fatture telepass?


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Accidenti dolorante, mi dispiace... non sai come ti capisco. Appena pensi di potercela fare ti ricrolla il mondo addosso. I filmini porno purtroppo io li rivivo ancora e sono molto reali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
che poi è un'arma a doppio taglio anche la dimostrazione d'amore.. nel senso che, dopo un tradimento, non sai mai quanto sia vero amore o quanto senso di colpa ed è facile fraintendere, soprattutto se si è ancora innamorate.
una cosa è sacrosanta: se è solo senso di colpa non regge a lungo.


----------



## Ingenua (14 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che poi è un'arma a doppio taglio anche la dimostrazione d'amore.. nel senso che, dopo un tradimento, non sai mai quanto sia vero amore o quanto senso di colpa ed è facile fraintendere, soprattutto se si è ancora innamorate.
> una cosa è sacrosanta: se è solo senso di colpa non regge a lungo.


 
Ha retto 8 mesi giorno e notte ai miei attacchi quasi isterici... o non avrei resistito. Mi sta dimostrando che a me ci tiene, non siamo sposati e non abbamo figli che ci obbligano  rimanere insieme. E poi... prendo come esempio Kid che ha avuto atteggiamenti simili al mio compagno (scusa kid!), ti pare che lui sta con la moglie per i sensi di colpa?


----------



## Old ellina69 (14 Luglio 2009)

lo so, dolorante ...i dettagli consentono di "visualizzare" il tradimento, che smette di essere un'idea astratta e diventa qualcosa di concreto, quasi visivamente. lo so perchè io trovai  9 mesi di loro e-mail, quindi con tutti i dettagli. E' una cosa che fa impazzire, non è come "semplicemente" sapere di essere stati traditi. Che fare? Non lo so ...onestamente credo che certe ferite possano rimarginarsi molto difficilmente. certe cose non te le scordi più. O forse solo con il tempo, ma tanto tanto tempo. e con una volontà ferrea da parte del partner di rimediare, di ricostruire. Mi spiace tanto ...ma lei cos'ha detto? le hai spiegato come ti fa sentire questa "scoperta"?


----------



## Amoremio (14 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ha fatto la cazzata
> lo sapevo che avrebbe fatto la cazzata
> 
> ho trovato (senza neanche sbattermi troppo) le sue fatture telepass. quindi adesso so dove andava, a che ora andava, da che parte ci arrivava....
> ...


le fatture indicano che ha proseguito dopo il 21?

questa "prova" è simile a quella del DNA: può accusare, ma anche scagionare
o meglio, far capire se il fatto prosegue

OT per Verena 
e ieri pomeriggio ci ho rifatto: cose turche


----------



## Old dolorante (14 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> le fatture indicano che ha proseguito dopo il 21?
> 
> questa "prova" è simile a quella del DNA: può accusare, ma anche scagionare
> o meglio, far capire se il fatto prosegue
> ...


 
no no, sono fatture di un anno fa, quando lei mi ha detto che è iniziata...
penso che non uscirò più ad un certo casello per il resto della mia vita...


----------



## Amoremio (14 Luglio 2009)

potrebbe essere il casello della riscossa
visto che hai iniziato, vai fino in fondo e fai caso a quelle successive

quel casello è legato ad un posto che conosci?


----------



## Old dolorante (14 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> potrebbe essere il casello della riscossa
> visto che hai iniziato, vai fino in fondo e fai caso a quelle successive
> 
> quel casello è legato ad un posto che conosci?


no no, non è legato a nulla.
fa semplicemente impressione che sia inequivocabilmente scollegato da noi e collegato al più classico dei motel...

fatture successive non ne ho più, si è fatta furba.

stasera però ho fatto caso a una cosa che mi ha fatto tremare.

lei mi ha sempre detto che la storia con il tizio è iniziata intorno ad aprile 08.
ebbene, stasera ho visto una fattura telepass di settembre 2007 con una sosta di 2,5 ore in quel famigerato casello. più altre voci sospette...

ora più che umiliato mi sento incazzato e preso per il culo, perchè tutti i suoi castelli che mi ha costruito si stanno sbriciolando. sempre se il sospetto è destinato a rivelarsi esatto.

da gennaio 08 siamo ufficialmente in crisi, me lo ha detto anche se poi la cosa è degenerata ad aprile (data appunto che poi ho ricollegato a quanto mi ha detto).

vedere settembre 07 mi fa rivedere un po' la sua posizione......

so' dettagli... spero di non annoiare.....


----------



## Old dolorante (14 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa ma cosa ti cambia aver visto le fatture telepass?


scusa vedo solo ora la tua domanda.
non lo so, credo sia come sapere che una persona è morta e poi vedere il cadavere... son 2 cose profondamente diverse, almeno nelle emozioni che mi hanno provocato


----------



## Verena67 (14 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> OT per Verena
> e ieri pomeriggio ci ho rifatto: cose turche



non ho capito


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> no no, non è legato a nulla.
> fa semplicemente impressione che sia inequivocabilmente scollegato da noi e collegato al più classico dei motel...
> 
> fatture successive non ne ho più, si è fatta furba.
> ...


 non capisco perchè tu voglia ricostruire se lei è la prima a non essere sicura.
io fossi in te terrei il pugno duro e chiederei spiegazioni.
poi direi che non mi soddisfano e che può e deve andare, lascairmi l tempo di capire e pensare a cosa voglio e non so quanto tempo...


----------



## Old dolorante (14 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non capisco perchè tu voglia ricostruire se lei è la prima a non essere sicura.
> io fossi in te terrei il pugno duro e chiederei spiegazioni.
> poi direi che non mi soddisfano e che può e deve andare, lascairmi l tempo di capire e pensare a cosa voglio e non so quanto tempo...


stasera la penso anch'io cosi.
ieri no
l'altro ieri la pensavo in un altro modo ancora.

non so cosa mi passa per la testa, sono effettivametne un po' in difficoltà da un punto di vista emotivo; dormo 2/3 ore per notte, mangio poco, faccio cagate a lavoro, sono abbastanza spanato.

Non so se ho paura di perdere la donna che amo
Non so se ho paura di perdere mio figlio
Non so se ho paura in generale di perdere i miei punti di riferimento e dovermi rifare una vita a 40 anni.

Non ho mai vissuto una situazione cosi in vita mia, sono un ragazzo fortunato, non ho mai avuto tragedie familiari, malattie o altro.
E non sono mai stato una persona particolarmente emotiva, non dico di essere il "freddo" di Romanzo Criminale, però mi è sempre scivolato tutto abbastanza addosso....

lunedi per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono rivolto ad un aiuto esterno, uno psicoterapeuta. E fino a un mese prima ero la persona che riteneva inconcepibile che un amico potesse definirsi depresso, non avevo idea di cosa potesse significare...

A volte sono lì lì per salutare e fare le valige
A tratti invece penso che mia moglie sia la donna con cui sto assieme da venti anni (e ne ho 39, praticamente il mio primo ed unico amore).

Non è facile, non è per niente facile.

G'night


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non ho capito


shopping sauvage
ma a brugola non son piaciuti gli slip che ho descritto, modello "non ti sforzare che non c'è nulla da indovinare"
+ 
1 paio sabot neri tacco 10
1 pantalone marrone caldo
1 tuta nera scollata sulla schiena
1 caftano seta glicine


----------



## Old ibra (15 Luglio 2009)

ciao dolorante mi sento molto vicino a te . Ho messo il mio ulitmo aggiornamento in rete poco fa e mi ritrovo a legger le sensazioni che sto vivendo anch'io .Io però se la cosa ti può interessare so chi è , lo vedi tutti i week end da Aprile e se potessi gli passerei sopra con la macchina. Lei dice che non c'è mai stato nulla nulla ma adesso è ritornata fredda . Io sto di merda ancora. L'analista non risolve la cosa 
ti posso solo suggerire di parlare , parlare , parlare anche se noi abbiamo lo "svantaggio" del vecchio contro tutte le cose che un nuovo soggetto può introdurre e attrarre le ns. signore..


----------



## Old giobbe (15 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> stasera la penso anch'io cosi.
> ieri no
> l'altro ieri la pensavo in un altro modo ancora.
> 
> ...



Forza e coraggio Dolorante. Tieni duro.
I traditori sono bugiardi incalliti. Dopo un po' che incominci a mentire finisci per abituarti. Non si rendono quasi conto delle bugie che dicono.
Probabilmente incontrerai altre incongruenze nella sua versione dei fatti. Non dare troppa importanza a queste cose e cerca sempre il dialogo.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old dolorante (15 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Forza e coraggio Dolorante. Tieni duro.
> I traditori sono bugiardi incalliti. Dopo un po' che incominci a mentire finisci per abituarti. Non si rendono quasi conto delle bugie che dicono.
> Probabilmente incontrerai altre incongruenze nella sua versione dei fatti. Non dare troppa importanza a queste cose e cerca sempre il dialogo.
> Un abbraccio.


ciao giobbe,
ti dirò che ognuno ha i suoi segreti, non so se ci sia un partner assolutamente trasparente nei confronti del compagno. anch'io ho i miei e anch'io ogni tanto devo costruirmi un castello di bugie per reggermi il gioco. anche se non cosi gravi s'intendi, diciamo non attinenti al forum...

la cosa che sinceramente mi dà fastidio è un'altra. 

se i miei sospetti sono fondati, significa che lei ha ceduto (fisicamente) in corrispondenza del verificarsi dei primi sintomi della crisi. fin dall'inizio ha gestito la crisi con il piede in 2 scarpe (o 2 letti, fate voi). significa che quando accennava in maniera molto soft a lamentarsi di me aveva già un altro. e se aveva già un altro, lo ribadisco, la storia e la simpatia era nata molto prima.

rivedo le mie colpe insomma, ok a non aver ottemperato all'obbligo di onorarla che poi è perdurato nel tempo, però una crisi la si vive e la si smorza o tiene viva in 2. e se lei aveva già un altro posso anche pensare che non abbia poi fatto molto per combatterla questa crisi.

ripeto, sono sospetti, molto fondati ma sospetti.

però se è cosi il mio stato d'animo cambia, il mio pensare a lei cambia, sono di fatto molto più sereno, meno in astio con me stesso come è successo dal 21 giugno ad oggi.

non le ho detto ancora nulla di questo, sto cercando di raccogliere elementi. non che abbia particolarmente paura di fare la figura del delirante visionario che vede tradimenti anche quando va dal parrucchiere.

ho sinceramente paura della sua risposta alle mie richieste di precisazioni.... ho paura che significhi fine e stop.


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ciao giobbe,
> ti dirò che ognuno ha i suoi segreti, non so se ci sia un partner assolutamente trasparente nei confronti del compagno. anch'io ho i miei e anch'io ogni tanto devo costruirmi un castello di bugie per reggermi il gioco. anche se non cosi gravi s'intendi, diciamo non attinenti al forum...
> 
> la cosa che sinceramente mi dà fastidio è un'altra.
> ...


 Quando dici “Avevamo promesso di amarci, onorarci ed esserci fedeli per tutta la vita. Lei non è stata fedele ma io non l'ho onorata” metti due cose molto diverse sullo stesso piano.
È comune non onorare sempre il proprio coniuge (succede anche con i genitori, figli, tra suore in un convento ecc.). È sbagliato, ma succede spesso in tutti i tipi di relazioni umane. Si chiede scusa e si ricomincia. L'adulterio invece è una cosa molto più grave.
Il suo tradimento ha contribuito a distanziarvi, è stata una causa della vostra crisi e non solo una conseguenza: succede spesso così.
Andando avanti scoprirai mille altre cose che peggioreranno la situazione di tua moglie. Non perderci tempo, non cambia nulla.
Cerca da subito il dialogo e il perdono così eviti di perdere tempo e di soffrire inutilmente.
Ci sono cause del tradimento che sono solo di tua moglie (il tuo comportamento passato non c'entra nulla), queste dovete mettere a fuoco, anche tu, ma soprattutto lei.
Tu adesso stai male, ma probabilmente per tua moglie il cammino sarà ancora più doloroso del tuo.


----------



## Old dolorante (16 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quando dici “Avevamo promesso di amarci, onorarci ed esserci fedeli per tutta la vita. Lei non è stata fedele ma io non l'ho onorata” metti due cose molto diverse sullo stesso piano.
> È comune non onorare sempre il proprio coniuge (succede anche con i genitori, figli, tra suore in un convento ecc.). È sbagliato, ma succede spesso in tutti i tipi di relazioni umane. Si chiede scusa e si ricomincia. L'adulterio invece è una cosa molto più grave.
> Il suo tradimento ha contribuito a distanziarvi, è stata una causa della vostra crisi e non solo una conseguenza: succede spesso così.
> Andando avanti scoprirai mille altre cose che peggioreranno la situazione di tua moglie. Non perderci tempo, non cambia nulla.
> ...


se leggo le tue parole a cuor sereno riesco ad essere d'accordo.
oggi però il mio cuore non è sereno.
non lo è neanche la mia testa, quindi non si tratta di valutare se comandi il cuore o la testa...

l'ho già scritto a qualcuno, spero di ritrovarmi a leggere queste mie (e vostre) tra un anno simulando un accenno di sorriso.

per ora ti ringrazio, non so bene quale sia la tua storia, cosa ti ha portato qui, comunque grazie.


----------



## Old dolorante (21 Luglio 2009)

ciao a tutti,
è un paio di giorni che mi sembra di aver perso la fiducia; 
ho seri dubbi che non stia facendo la cosa giusta nel tentativo contro tutto e tutti, a tutti i costi, di recuperare.

Siamo in una fase di cordiale rapporto coniugale; sesso a letto (anche se l'iniziativa spetta sempre e solo a me e mi costa fatica), gesti affettuosi tanti miei, pochi suoi. 
Facciamo fatica però a dialogare, ci sono lunghi silenzi, spesso ci comunichiamo solo cose estremamente operative, la giornata a lavoro, commissioni da fare, vacanze da pianificare. 
Non la vedo pentita, non la vedo convinta nel ripartire, sebbene sia quello che dice a parole.
Io se la guardo la vedo in motel con l'altro, falsa con me per un anno intero. Devo deglutire forte per tenere giù l'amaro che sale dallo stomaco. La immagino di giorno che passa a fianco al collega, non è facile convivere con questo pensiero.

Ho mille dubbi; sulla versione che mi ha raccontato, su quello che le passa per la testa. Forse dovrei prendermi, per una volta nella vita, le mie responsabilità e prendermi del tempo. Allontanarmi, per poco o per sempre. Senza dimenticare mio figlio, i miei doveri di padre.

Un paio di giorni un po' così...


----------



## Ingenua (21 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> è un paio di giorni che mi sembra di aver perso la fiducia;
> ho seri dubbi che non stia facendo la cosa giusta nel tentativo contro tutto e tutti, a tutti i costi, di recuperare.
> 
> ...


Oggi mi sento anch'io "dolorante"... ti capisco... andare avanti con loro sempre davanti agli occhi, non è per niente facile... pensa che io stamattina mi sono svegliata con una domanda: ma come si chiamavano i due piccioncii tra di loro? volevo fargli questa domanda subito appena svegli ma mi sono resa conto che forse era un pò troppo... da qualche ora vorrei mandargli un sms: "come ti chiamava la tr..etta?" ma mi sto ancora sforzando di non farlo. Anch'io oggi li vedo al motel più degli altri giorni e fa male...i dubbi salgono a mille e anch'io vorrei allontanarmi, sparire...


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> è un paio di giorni che mi sembra di aver perso la fiducia;
> ho seri dubbi che non stia facendo la cosa giusta nel tentativo contro tutto e tutti, a tutti i costi, di recuperare.
> 
> ...


hai letto il recente tread di Alce Veloce?
Sei su quella china: muta accettazione e incapacità di staccarsi da una situazione che diventa veleno. veleno per il rapporto.
Questo limbo a cui ti sei costretto, limbo di insicurezze e incapacità di lei di dare risposte, rovina il vostro rapporto. che invece si può recuperare.
Il tradimento peggiore non è il sesso con l'altro, ma il silezio di adesso.
Ribellati.
Vai fuori casa. 
Datti tempo e spazio, senza dire dove e quanto. Torna ogni giorno per giocare con tuo figlio o metterlo a letto, ma per il resto non interagire con lei: quando sarà certa di rivolere la vostra famiglia, si farà avanti e ti dovrà riconquistare. Se questo non accadrà vuol dire che non lo voleva.... tu non hai nulla da dimostrarle.


----------



## Old dolorante (22 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> hai letto il recente tread di Alce Veloce?
> Sei su quella china: muta accettazione e incapacità di staccarsi da una situazione che diventa veleno. veleno per il rapporto.
> Questo limbo a cui ti sei costretto, limbo di insicurezze e incapacità di lei di dare risposte, rovina il vostro rapporto. che invece si può recuperare.
> Il tradimento peggiore non è il sesso con l'altro, ma il silezio di adesso.
> ...


L'ho fatto.
Vedremo...


----------



## Old I will survive... (22 Luglio 2009)

E' la stessa cosa che dovrei e vorrei fare io...cercare di distaccarmi da lui, di mostrarmi indipendente ma non ce la faccio proprio...diciassette anni di vita insieme e ora mi sento sola come un cane e come un cane mendico il suo amore che per ora è solo affetto...
Scusa dolorante se mi intrometto nelle tue discussioni e non porto niente di positivo...del resto sto vivendo anche io come te


----------



## Old dolorante (22 Luglio 2009)

I will survive... ha detto:


> E' la stessa cosa che dovrei e vorrei fare io...cercare di distaccarmi da lui, di mostrarmi indipendente ma non ce la faccio proprio...diciassette anni di vita insieme e ora mi sento sola come un cane e come un cane mendico il suo amore che per ora è solo affetto...
> Scusa dolorante se mi intrometto nelle tue discussioni e non porto niente di positivo...del resto sto vivendo anche io come te


Non ti intrometti affatto, ti capisco.
Ho agito d'impeto. troppo velocemente, troppo a caldo forse. è passato un mese da quando la mia vecchia vita è finita.
però mi sembrava di correre da solo. 
Non so se sotto sotto spero che questo possa aiutarla a smuoversi.
Di sicuro non ce la facevo a deglutire costantemente per tenere giù il boccone più amaro mai ingoiato in vita mia. E contemporaneamente cercare di essere e manifestare il maggior amore possibile (che comunque sono convinto sotto sotto ci sia). E contemporaneamente essere assillato da pensieri e visioni orribili. E contemporaneamente non vederla convinta.

Mi vengono in mente i lego di mio figlio;
se si stacca un pezzo chiave non si riesce ad aggiustare
butta giù tutto, fai tabula rasa. E poi, se vuoi ricostruisci. assieme.
solo cosi ti accorgerai se mancano dei pezzi fondamentali o se ci sono tutti.


----------



## Grande82 (22 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Non ti intrometti affatto, ti capisco.
> Ho agito d'impeto. troppo velocemente, troppo a caldo forse. è passato un mese da quando la mia vecchia vita è finita.
> però* mi sembrava di correre da solo. *
> Non so se sotto sotto spero che questo possa aiutarla a smuoversi.
> ...
































BRAVO!!!
Quello che ho sottolineato in arancio sono le cose a cui devi guardare. Quando ti renderai conto che sono cambiate, che lei partecipa alla maratona e  ti sostiene e ci mette se stessa, allora saprai che hai i pezzi fondamentali.
Per il resto, sono convinta anche io che per ricostruire serva demolire.
Lei come l'ha presa? Dove sei ora? E come stai?
tieni duro.


----------



## Old dolorante (22 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> BRAVO!!!
> Quello che ho sottolineato in arancio sono le cose a cui devi guardare. Quando ti renderai conto che sono cambiate, che lei partecipa alla maratona e ti sostiene e ci mette se stessa, allora saprai che hai i pezzi fondamentali.
> Per il resto, sono convinta anche io che per ricostruire serva demolire.
> Lei come l'ha presa? Dove sei ora? E come stai?
> tieni duro.


Per una volta l'ho vista accusare il colpo della botta che ha sconquassato il nostro rapporto. l'ho vista piangere finalmente, l'ho vista pregarmi di prendere ulteriore tempo, forse l'ho semplicemente vista consapevole.
E' stata più dolce ieri sera (a tratti... perchè ovviamente abbiamo avuto anche dei momenti di forte scontro) e in una mail che mi ha scritto stamattina che in tutto il mese appena trascorso.
Non sono andato via di casa, le ho detto che ho deciso di farlo, ne parleremo a settembre perchè comunque le vacanze col bambino le vogliamo fare entrambi, ce le meritiamo entrambi.
Lei però non accetta assolutamente l'idea che possa andare via. Dice di accettare l'idea che possa non volerla più come moglie, ma vuole con tutta la forza possibile che ns figlio abbia il suo papà e la sua mamma a casa. a costo di vivere in locali diversi. Ma su questo non credo me la potrò sentire.
Ieri mi sentivo come un sacco svuotato, con un vago accenno di sollievo psicologico. ho anche dormito.
stamattina apparentemente mi sembra di stare un filino meglio del solito. Consideriamo la cosa ufficiale. Niente più segreti o finti sorrisi di circostanza.

chi vivrà vedrà


----------



## Grande82 (22 Luglio 2009)

bravo dolorante.
E ricorda che la separazione è una chance per il matrimonio, un terra di mezzo, non è un divorzio, ribadiscilo anche a lei.
E' un momento personale per capire cosa fare.
E vedere cosa accade a voi due.
Io andrei via subito e farei solo le ferie insieme.
Pensaci....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Per una volta l'ho vista accusare il colpo della botta che ha sconquassato il nostro rapporto. l'ho vista piangere finalmente, l'ho vista pregarmi di prendere ulteriore tempo, forse l'ho semplicemente vista consapevole.
> E' stata più dolce ieri sera (a tratti... perchè ovviamente abbiamo avuto anche dei momenti di forte scontro) e in una mail che mi ha scritto stamattina che in tutto il mese appena trascorso.
> Non sono andato via di casa, le ho detto che ho deciso di farlo, ne parleremo a settembre perchè comunque le vacanze col bambino le vogliamo fare entrambi, ce le meritiamo entrambi.
> Lei però non accetta assolutamente l'idea che possa andare via. Dice di accettare l'idea che possa non volerla più come moglie, ma vuole con tutta la forza possibile che ns figlio abbia il suo papà e la sua mamma a casa. a costo di vivere in locali diversi. Ma su questo non credo me la potrò sentire.
> ...


Separati in casa è una soluzione ambigua che crea confusione e ansia nei bambini.


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Per una volta l'ho vista accusare il colpo della botta che ha sconquassato il nostro rapporto. l'ho vista piangere finalmente, l'ho vista pregarmi di prendere ulteriore tempo, forse l'ho semplicemente vista consapevole.
> E' stata più dolce ieri sera (a tratti... perchè ovviamente abbiamo avuto anche dei momenti di forte scontro) e in una mail che mi ha scritto stamattina che in tutto il mese appena trascorso.
> Non sono andato via di casa, le ho detto che ho deciso di farlo, ne parleremo a settembre perchè comunque le vacanze col bambino le vogliamo fare entrambi, ce le meritiamo entrambi.
> Lei però non accetta assolutamente l'idea che possa andare via. Dice di accettare l'idea che possa non volerla più come moglie, ma vuole con tutta la forza possibile che ns figlio abbia il suo papà e la sua mamma a casa. *a costo di vivere in locali diversi*. Ma su questo non credo me la potrò sentire.
> ...


mi raccomando tieni tu la cantina se no la birra 'ndo la metti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




dai che scherzo... come stai?


----------



## Old dolorante (23 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi raccomando tieni tu la cantina se no la birra 'ndo la metti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mah, sto benino.
sempre nel mio mondo effimero però, fatto di musica a palla, birra a temperatura cantina...

lei in effetti mi sembra stia cambiando approccio.

ma ho ancora un paio di tarli che mi ronzano in testa di cui non vi ho mai parlato per non fare la figura del visionario ossessionato... ma più passano i giorni e più mi sembra che in fondo in fondo non siano tanto visioni...

la cosa più strana è pensare "cosa cavolo fa un quarantenne che si ritrova improvvisamente single"? mi sento un po' vuoto.. bah, problema estremamente secondario...


----------



## Grande82 (23 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> mah, sto benino.
> sempre nel mio mondo effimero però, fatto di musica a palla, birra a temperatura cantina...
> 
> lei in effetti mi sembra stia cambiando approccio.
> ...


 direi le stesse cose che fa un quarantenne che single non ha mai cessato di essere. 
il mio compagno ha 35anni ed era single fino a pochi mesi fa.
Hai gli amici, i colleghi, coltivi interessi personali, esci con gli altri quando capita, coltivi le relazioni sociali. E' un pò più faticoso (se sei in coppia ci sono decine di coppie coetanee con cui organizzare un viaggio) ma alla fine non è così sconvolgente! 
Si vive la propria vita e si vede cosa il destino riservi.


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> mah, sto benino.
> sempre nel mio mondo effimero però, fatto di musica a palla, birra a temperatura cantina...
> 
> lei in effetti mi sembra stia cambiando approccio.
> ...


facciamo un party giù in cantina tutti insieme così ci racconti?
dai... visioni o non visioni pensa alla salute


----------



## Old dolorante (23 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> facciamo un party giù in cantina tutti insieme così ci racconti?
> dai... visioni o non visioni pensa alla salute


ah beh un party lo farei al volo,
siete le persone con cui mi sento più a mio agio nel parlare di questa cosa, ad eccezione del mio migliore amico.
poverino, gli sto riversando addosso fiumi di letame.
non oserà più chiedermi "come va?" se no è fottuto per almeno un'ora


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ah beh un party lo farei al volo,
> siete le persone con cui mi sento più a mio agio nel parlare di questa cosa, ad eccezione del mio migliore amico.
> poverino, gli sto riversando addosso fiumi di letame.
> non oserà più chiedermi "come va?" se no è fottuto per almeno un'ora


sempre che non sia come l'amico di gerry in sliding doors quando gli parla al pub


----------



## Old Mab (23 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pero' scusatemi io non ci sto capendo piu' niente.
> 
> Se una confessa: è una stronza.
> 
> ...


Io sta donna la adoro. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Credo che confessare il tradimento al partner con il quale si vuole ricominciare, sia il solo punto di partenza. dopo tante bugie, dopo tante maschere, è davvero il momento di affrontare la verità.
poi nel caso specifico..
lui ha scritto che lei gli aveva già posto da tempo il problema di sentirsi trascurata, e se il risultato è stato che da un anno non facevano l'amore come poteva questa donna farsi prendere sul serio dal marito se non confessando il proprio tradimento??!
Tradire è un errore colossale, sono la prima a dirlo. Ma quel che ho imparato leggendo voi è che non si può dar tutto per scontato, e anche quando si crede di conoscere una persona come le proprie tasche dopo decenni insieme, non possiamo permetterci di smettere di ascoltarla.
Cambiamo ogni giorno, è essenziale comunicare.


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> mah, sto benino.
> sempre nel mio mondo effimero però, fatto di musica a palla, birra a temperatura cantina...
> 
> lei in effetti mi sembra stia cambiando approccio.
> ...


Parlane qui. Il solo gesto di scrivere fa si che le cose si ridimensionino.


----------



## Old Mab (23 Luglio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Io sta donna la adoro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ecco il problema di latitare.. si perdono i pezzi!!
Ho letto un sacco, pensavo di essermi aggiornata abbastanza, e invece a naso direi che mi sono persa sviluppi dolorosi e importanti. 
scusate.. mi cospargo il capo di cenere


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Luglio 2009)

*quand'è che si fa il party?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RntL-2uwt_g&feature=related


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2009)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RntL-2uwt_g&feature=related


Sei sorprendentemente incredibile... ma spesso più aderente di tanti voli pindarici! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old dolorante (25 Agosto 2009)

cari colleghi di sventura (non tutti spero),
dopo un mesetto, tra ferie e scazzi, vi aggiorno sulla situazione in questione, spero la ricordiate...

in estrema sintesi, perchè tra amici (fisici), psicologa, e mia moglie non so quanto abbia scritto e parlato della cosa;

mia moglie si è mostrata realmente pentita del tradimento, vuole fare di tutto per non mandare a monte tutto, per l'amore che prova per me, per il bene del bambino, per i soldi già buttati dentro (200.000) per l'acquisto di una nuova casa che non so se rivedremmo annullando tutto.

Io parallelamente sono finito in un vortice di amicizie (femminili) online. Inizialmente ho rifiutato appuntamenti per caffè, aperitivi, non mi sentivo pronto, non mi sentivo libero psicologicamente di uscire con un'altra donna. Sono però rimasto ammaliato da complimenti, apprezzamenti, richieste di conscermi. Pur essendo stra-consapevole che si tratta di flirt virtuali che potrebbero sciogliersi come neve al sole. Ma la sensazione che ho provato è meravigliosa, e immagino sia qualcosa di simile a quello che ha provato mia moglie quando si è sentita desiderata da qualcun'altro. E faccio fatica a rinunciarci. Ci sono almeno 3 amicizie molto interessanti che vorrei approfondire.

Ho chiesto a mia moglie la separazione che per adesso però stenta a decollare. L'ho chiesta perchè, sintetizzando e banalizzando il concetto, non ho perdonato; e lo dimostrano le frequenti crisi depressive (odiose, lo riconosco, anche per lei che le deve sopportare e tutto sommato per l'amante prova ancora molto) che ho ogni 3 o 4 giorni. Però paradossalmente da quando ha "digerito" la mia scelta non abbiamo smesso di andare estremamente d'accordo, baciandoci, abbracciandoci. A volte devo fare vere e proprie fughe per non venire travolto dalla voglia di fare sesso con lei. Per mantenere un po' di coerenza nella scelta. Dopo varie discussioni e tentennamenti abbiamo infine convenuto che una separazione sia necessaria; per me per avere tempo per perdonare (evidentemente non basta aver capito cosa è successo e perchè è successo). Per lei per capire cosa vuol fare veramente nella vita. Perchè entrambi ci siamo detti che la nostra storia non può essere finita così, perchè siamo certi che sotto non ci sia solo cenere. 
Per ora la separazione è solo "formale", nel senso che non me ne sono andato di casa (lo farò con calma da fine settembre, abbiamo da gestire la ripresa della scuola del bimbo).

I nostri amici affermano che sia una delle separazioni più anomale e cazzute mai viste; loro non si arrendono e ci tempestano, un nostra amica in particolare è stata impagabile. Forse ci siamo arresi noi, forse solo io.

Non lo so.


----------



## Old amarax (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> cari colleghi di sventura (non tutti spero),
> dopo un mesetto, tra ferie e scazzi, vi aggiorno sulla situazione in questione, spero la ricordiate...
> 
> in estrema sintesi, perchè tra amici (fisici), psicologa, e mia moglie non so quanto abbia scritto e parlato della cosa;
> ...


 
Ciao .
Se è vero che sei già  a questo punto ti devo fare i miei complimenti. Hai impiegato poco tempo per raggiungere un discreto equilibrio.
Fai bene ad andartene. Potrete vedere con la lontananza chi manca a chi...
Ogni separazione può essere diversa dalle altre. Così come lo sono le storie d'amore vissute.
Il passo che stai per fare e come lo stai facendo... la tua coerenza nel non andarci a letto...sei un uomo in gamba.


----------



## Old Becco (27 Agosto 2009)

Caro Dolorante:
Io non avevo scritto niente in coda al tuo 3D. Ho vissuto la tua esperienza (senza figlio però) a soli 24 anni e dopo 9 anni di fidanzamento e solo dopo 5 mesi di matrimonio.
Purtroppo sapevo che sarebbe finita così anche per te. Mi spiace, ma certe esperienze e la devastazione di un simile tradimento non si superano. 
Almeno credo che la maggior parte delle persone non sono in grado di recuperare la fiducia e la stima necessarie a condurre una relazione vera, e io faccio parte della "maggior parte" ....
Un consiglio? Lascia perdere le storielle con altre donne, in questo momento non ti serve e ne ricaveresti altre delusioni, è un pò come cercare di risalire sul ring dopo un KO, si rischia di prendere un'altra mano di cazzotti.
Io ho fatto anche quell'errpre e mi sono giocato una buona possibilità con una donna che forse sarebbe stata giusta, ma i tempi erano prematuri.
Chiudi con tua moglie in modo sereno, fallo per te e per tuo figlio, non dimenticarla ma lasciala al suo destino. Ti auguro di essere fortunato e di incontrare in futuro la donna per te. Io ho aspettato 19 anni e forse da qualche mese......ma questo è un'altro discorso.
Buona fortuna
Becco


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ciao .
> Se è vero che sei già a questo punto ti devo fare i miei complimenti. Hai impiegato poco tempo per raggiungere un discreto equilibrio.
> Fai bene ad andartene. Potrete vedere con la lontananza chi manca a chi...
> Ogni separazione può essere diversa dalle altre. Così come lo sono le storie d'amore vissute.
> Il passo che stai per fare e come lo stai facendo... la tua coerenza nel non andarci a letto...sei un uomo in gamba.


Ovviamente soffro ancora di alti e bassi, però il peggio credo sia passato; la situazione generale è invece assolutamente in divenire; l'ultimo episodio è stato ieri sera; 
Purtroppo mia moglie ci sta soffrendo troppo per questa mia scelta (e...nonostante tutto...non riesco a non dispiacermi per lei) e non passa giorno che non mi dica frasi del tipo "...allora vuol dire che proprio a tornare con me non ci pensi..."
Ho sbagliato una risposta, sono stato un po' duro e mi rammarico di questo (a lei l'ho poi detto); bene mi sono preso tante di quelle botte che sono dovuto uscire di casa... Meno male che ascoltare l'autoradio a manetta in autostrada (abito a 2 passi dal casello) è un toccasana per me...


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> Purtroppo sapevo che sarebbe finita così anche per te. Mi spiace, ma certe esperienze e la devastazione di un simile tradimento non si superano.
> Un consiglio? Lascia perdere le storielle con altre donne, in questo momento non ti serve e ne ricaveresti altre delusioni, è un pò come cercare di risalire sul ring dopo un KO, si rischia di prendere un'altra mano di cazzotti.
> Becco


eh cazzolina, se lo sapevi potevi anche avvisarmi con un messaggio privato... 

sulle amicizie (perchè adesso in fondo è di questo che si parla, anche se sono state recuperate su un sito sul quale si va per cercare "l'anima gemella") invece commetterò un errore con tutta probabilità.
Ho sempre rimproverato a mia moglie di aver sbagliato tattica nel confessarmi tutto e apertamente (durata, collega, innamoramento) anche se probabilmente l'avrei scoperto ugualmente (vedi fatture telepass).
Oggi sono consapevole che sto sbagliando tattica anch'io; che non sto utilizzando questo periodo con la mente libera per riflettere per l'ultima volta sul da farsi. Però, ribadisco, la sensazione è irresistibile. semplicemente. Proprio per questo capisco sempre di più cosa ha provato mia moglie ma mi sconvolge sempre di più come possa aver vissuto questa cosa nel segreto e chiusa in una camera di motel per un anno. E' allucinante, pazzesco, è la cosa di cui più non mi capacito. Ammesso che sia vero che se ne è innamorata e non si trattava di sesso e basta.
Grazie comunque; in bocca al lupo anche a te.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Ovviamente soffro ancora di alti e bassi, però il peggio credo sia passato; la situazione generale è invece assolutamente in divenire; l'ultimo episodio è stato ieri sera;
> Purtroppo mia moglie ci sta soffrendo troppo per questa mia scelta (e...nonostante tutto...non riesco a non dispiacermi per lei) e non passa giorno che non mi dica frasi del tipo "...allora vuol dire che proprio a tornare con me non ci pensi..."
> Ho sbagliato una risposta, sono stato un po' duro e mi rammarico di questo (a lei l'ho poi detto);* bene mi sono preso tante di quelle botte che sono dovuto uscire di casa...* Meno male che ascoltare l'autoradio a manetta in autostrada (abito a 2 passi dal casello) è un toccasana per me...


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


mai menato qualcuno per amore? neanch'io.
oppure, come la interpreto io, mai menato qualcuno per amore e per sfogare la voglia che avresti invece di menare te stessa perchè ti rendi conto di avere buttato in merda tutto?


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> mai menato qualcuno per amore? neanch'io.
> oppure, come la interpreto io, mai menato qualcuno per amore e per sfogare la voglia che avresti invece di menare te stessa perchè ti rendi conto di avere buttato in merda tutto?


no è che pensavo a come cambia l'atteggiamento della gente quando sente di uno che è stato picchiato dalla moglie, rispetto a una che dice di essere stata picchiata dal marito. è violenza e non è mai giustificabile.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> no è che pensavo a come cambia l'atteggiamento della gente quando sente di uno che è stato picchiato dalla moglie, rispetto a una che dice di essere stata picchiata dal marito. è violenza e non è mai giustificabile.


 ci fosse every


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

si è vero;
però non erano botte date con l'intento di provocare dolore fisico; anche se facevano male;
l'unica è interpretarli come se avesse voluto darmi un abbraccio e dire "ti prego, sono stata una stronza, ma sono pentita, vorrei che riuscissi a perdonarmi e cancellare tutto".
Non è che mi stia inventando tutto, sono cose che mi ha scritto più volte da 3 settimane a questa parte.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> si è vero;
> però non erano botte date con l'intento di provocare dolore fisico; anche se facevano male;
> l'unica è interpretarli come se avesse voluto darmi un abbraccio e dire "ti prego, sono stata una stronza, ma sono pentita, vorrei che riuscissi a perdonarmi e cancellare tutto".
> Non è che mi stia inventando tutto, sono cose che mi ha scritto più volte da 3 settimane a questa parte.


non entravo nel merito della tua vicenda; era più una mia riflessione generale sulla violenza fra le mura di casa e del modo in cui viene considerata.


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non entravo nel merito della tua vicenda; era più una mia riflessione generale sulla violenza fra le mura di casa e del modo in cui viene considerata.


 
io ne ho sentite di storie di violenza di mogli sui mariti.
mi pare assurdo ma pare che ce ne siano.
avevo un'amica molto manesca e mi era insopportabile.
così come mi sono insopportabili le persone che ti toccano mentre parlano, che hanno bisogno di contatto fisico per esprimersi.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> si è vero;
> però non erano botte date con l'intento di provocare dolore fisico; anche se facevano male;
> l'unica è interpretarli come se avesse voluto darmi un abbraccio e dire "ti prego, sono stata una stronza, ma sono pentita, vorrei che riuscissi a perdonarmi e cancellare tutto".
> Non è che mi stia inventando tutto, sono cose che mi ha scritto più volte da 3 settimane a questa parte.


ma.. non è che sotto, sotto tua moglie volesse farsi scoprire, magari per farti capire che esisteva ancora?
non so... il fatto che usasse il telepass sapendo che poi sarebbe arrivata a casa la fattura, mi fa pensare che inconsciamente, se non altro, voleva che la cosa saltasse fuori..

poi... va bene che dici di voler dimenticare e cose varie... ma anche tu come mix mi sa che non la racconti tutta.. nel senso che prima che lei ti tradisse non è che avevi già qualche tresca virtuale a tenerti occupata la testa?


----------



## Old veronika (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma.. non è che sotto, sotto tua moglie volesse farsi scoprire, magari per farti capire che esisteva ancora?
> non so... il fatto che usasse il telepass sapendo che poi sarebbe arrivata a casa la fattura, mi fa pensare che inconsciamente, se non altro, voleva che la cosa saltasse fuori..
> 
> poi... va bene che dici di voler dimenticare e cose varie... ma anche tu come mix mi sa che non la racconti tutta.. nel senso che prima che lei ti tradisse non è che avevi già qualche tresca virtuale a tenerti occupata la testa?


 Semplicemente basta dire che la responsabilita' non e' mai di una sola persona


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Semplicemente basta dire che la responsabilita' non e' mai di una sola persona


non è mai di una sola persona. 
però sai una cosa? ho notato che gli uomini sono molto più restii ad ammettere di aver avuto delle colpe. al massimo dicono che pensavano solo a lavorare e poi saltan fuori gli altarini..


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io ne ho sentite di storie di violenza di mogli sui mariti.
> mi pare assurdo ma pare che ce ne siano.
> avevo un'amica molto manesca e mi era insopportabile.
> *così come mi sono insopportabili le persone che ti toccano mentre parlano, che hanno bisogno di contatto fisico per esprimers*i.


idem.
ai tempi in cui frequentavo gente tipo risveglio, non so se hai presente il genere.. non sopportavo tutto quell'abbracciarsi e cose varie.


----------



## Old veronika (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è mai di una sola persona.
> però sai una cosa? ho notato che gli uomini sono molto più restii ad ammettere di aver avuto delle colpe. al massimo dicono che pensavano solo a lavorare e poi saltan fuori gli altarini..


 Hai ragione, ho saputo che mio marito ammetteva di avere delle grosse colpe solo da amici con cui ha parlato, con me ha sempre negato di averle


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma.. non è che sotto, sotto tua moglie volesse farsi scoprire, magari per farti capire che esisteva ancora?
> non so... il fatto che usasse il telepass sapendo che poi sarebbe arrivata a casa la fattura, mi fa pensare che inconsciamente, se non altro, voleva che la cosa saltasse fuori..
> 
> poi... va bene che dici di voler dimenticare e cose varie... ma anche tu come mix mi sa che non la racconti tutta.. nel senso che prima che lei ti tradisse non è che avevi già qualche tresca virtuale a tenerti occupata la testa?


 
Lei mi ha sempre detto che ha vuotato il sacco dopo aver interrotto l'altra relazione per capire cosa volevamo fare del nostro matrimonio; le fatture telepass sono intestate a lei, arrivano a lei in formato elettronico, è lei che se le è stampate e archiviate e io sono andato a cercarle; fino a un giorno prima nessuno dei due si era mai permesso di prendere in mano il cell dell'altro, di aprire una busta o frugare negli archivi altrui. E poi le ho viste dopo che mi aveva già confessato.

Io invece sono pulito come un bambino. Vado da uno psicologo appunto per capire come abbia potuto gestire un'assenza di rapporto (affettivo e sessuale) consolandomi con mio figlio, la mia musica, la mia tv... più per esserne più consapevole per un futuro rapporto. Come ho già detto forse, la cosa che più mi sconvolge è come lei abbia fatto a tenere tutto questo amore/passione o quello che è rinchiuso in una camera di motel per un paio d'ore alla settimana per un anno. Io sono 3 settimane che intrattengo fitta corrispondenza e sento che se mai dovessi decidere di uscire con una di queste persone e dovessi innamorarmene davvero non resisterei a non vivere tante piccole cose di una vita di coppia come svegliarsi assieme la domenica mattina, passare un sabato a fare spesa e shopping. Mia moglie ha invece gestito sempre (sempre) la cosa in orario lavorativo nascosta da tutto e tutti. Questo davvero mi sconvolge e mi spaventa al tempo stesso.


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ho saputo che mio marito ammetteva di avere delle grosse colpe solo da amici con cui ha parlato, con me ha sempre negato di averle


vi farei parlare con mia moglie e tutti i miei amici per farvi raccontare tutte le colpe che mi addosso con tranquillità e realismo (molti di voi all'inizio del thread mi domandavate se non mi stessi sovraccaricando di responsabilità per l'accaduto); 
però lo ribadisco: io per primo non ho più onorato il matrimonio e non l'ho più considerata come moglie ma come mamma di mio figlio; poi la crisi è diventata comune e abbiamo cominciato reciprocamente a starci cordialmente sui maroni; poi lei ha avuto un altro e della ns crisi se ne è fregata (come me del resto). Per questo io non riesco a condannarla; non so se sia in antitesi al non riuscire a perdonarla. Però adesso sto capendo cosa voglia dire sentirsi anche solo "apprezzati" non dico desiderati che deve valere per cento.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Lei mi ha sempre detto che ha vuotato il sacco dopo aver interrotto l'altra relazione per capire cosa volevamo fare del nostro matrimonio; le fatture telepass sono intestate a lei, arrivano a lei in formato elettronico, è lei che se le è stampate e archiviate e io sono andato a cercarle; fino a un giorno prima nessuno dei due si era mai permesso di prendere in mano il cell dell'altro, di aprire una busta o frugare negli archivi altrui. E poi le ho viste dopo che mi aveva già confessato.
> 
> Io invece sono pulito come un bambino. Vado da uno psicologo appunto per capire come abbia potuto gestire un'assenza di rapporto (affettivo e sessuale) consolandomi con mio figlio, la mia musica, la mia tv... più per esserne più consapevole per un futuro rapporto. Come ho già detto forse, la cosa che più mi sconvolge è come lei abbia fatto a tenere tutto questo amore/passione o quello che è rinchiuso in una camera di motel per un paio d'ore alla settimana per un anno. Io sono 3 settimane che intrattengo fitta corrispondenza e sento che se mai dovessi decidere di uscire con una di queste persone e dovessi innamorarmene davvero non resisterei a non vivere tante piccole cose di una vita di coppia come svegliarsi assieme la domenica mattina, passare un sabato a fare spesa e shopping. Mia moglie ha invece gestito sempre (sempre) la cosa in orario lavorativo nascosta da tutto e tutti. Questo davvero mi sconvolge e mi spaventa al tempo stesso.


se mai dovessi se mai potessi desidererei.. ma lo vedi come parli?
non dici niente che sia voglio posso desidero. vivi come sospeso e giustamente sospeso, dico io, visto che con tua moglie non hai affatto chiuso anche se navighi nei torbidi mari dei siti di incontri..
lascia perdere le fitte corrispondenze virtuali...almeno per adesso, se non altro perché per te sono solo un diversivo e rischi persecuzioni future mica da ridere...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> vi farei parlare con mia moglie e tutti i miei amici per farvi raccontare tutte le colpe che mi addosso con tranquillità e realismo (molti di voi all'inizio del thread mi domandavate se non mi stessi sovraccaricando di responsabilità per l'accaduto);
> però lo ribadisco: io per primo non ho più onorato il matrimonio e non l'ho più considerata come moglie ma come mamma di mio figlio; poi la crisi è diventata comune e abbiamo cominciato reciprocamente a starci cordialmente sui maroni; poi lei ha avuto un altro e della ns crisi se ne è fregata (come me del resto). Per questo io non riesco a condannarla; non so se sia in antitesi al non riuscire a perdonarla. *Però adesso sto capendo cosa voglia dire sentirsi anche solo "apprezzati" non dico desiderati che deve valere per cento*.


ma apprezzato per cosa.. no ma fammi capire...


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se mai dovessi se mai potessi desidererei.. ma lo vedi come parli?
> non dici niente che sia voglio posso desidero. vivi come sospeso e giustamente sospeso, dico io, visto che con tua moglie non hai affatto chiuso anche se navighi nei torbidi mari dei siti di incontri..
> lascia perdere le fitte corrispondenze virtuali...almeno per adesso, se non altro perché per te sono solo un diversivo e rischi persecuzioni future mica da ridere...


perdonami, non conosco la tua storia, non conosco il tuo carattere (lo intuisco) tu non conosci il mio (lo intuisci).
però dal 20 giugno uso il condizionale. anzi userei.


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma apprezzato per cosa.. no ma fammi capire...


questo credo che se non lo capisci leggendolo è perchè non lo hai vissuto; inutile spiegarlo, credimi. mi daresti dello scemo e io a te dell'insensibile.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> perdonami, non conosco la tua storia, non conosco il tuo carattere (lo intuisco) tu non conosci il mio (lo intuisci).
> però dal 20 giugno uso il condizionale. anzi userei.


io intuisco solo che sei nel periodo più incasinato, e cioè quello dopo la scoperta, come dire che si sta meglio quando si sospetta e basta.
il resto, le corrispondenze virtuali, fitte o meno, prendile come una gita a gardaland nel senso che a gardaland ci vai ma non ci vivi.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> questo credo che se non lo capisci leggendolo è perchè non lo hai vissuto; inutile spiegarlo, credimi. mi daresti dello scemo e io a te dell'insensibile.


o forse è proprio perché lo ho vissuto che so dargli il giusto peso?


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> o forse è proprio perché lo ho vissuto che so dargli il giusto peso?


è una delle poche cose che mi fa stare bene; non rovinarmela. Lascia che mi ci schianti da solo.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> è una delle poche cose che mi fa stare bene; non rovinarmela. Lascia che mi ci schianti da solo.


ti fa stare bene anche una riga di coca, se è per quello... solo che non ti cambia la vita..
poi, contento te, contenti tutti.

c'è anche da dire che se pensi che io certe esperienze non le conosca, potrei stupirti... ma hai ragione tu: la testa uno la deve sbattere prima di capirla..


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti fa stare bene anche una riga di coca, se è per quello... solo che non ti cambia la vita..
> poi, contento te, contenti tutti.
> 
> c'è anche da dire che se pensi che io certe esperienze non le conosca, potrei stupirti... ma hai ragione tu: la testa uno la deve sbattere prima di capirla..


penso di avere fatto 2 scelte che mi cambieranno la vita, non so se in meglio o in peggio.
- chiedere la separazione
- portare avanti queste relazioni; 
inteso, non è che voglia bearmi di queste mail; nel giro di 1 o 2 settimane ci si incontra, la cosa si sgonfia ed è morta li; immagino vada più o meno così. 1 su 5 sarà una persona che vuole soldi per fare sesso; 1 su 5 sarà magari messa peggio di me psicologicamente; 1 su 5 sarà un uomo che si sta fingendo donna per prendermi in giro; 1 su 5 non mi piacerà fisicamente; 1 su 5...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> penso di avere fatto 2 scelte che mi cambieranno la vita, non so se in meglio o in peggio.
> - chiedere la separazione
> - portare avanti queste relazioni;
> *inteso, non è che voglia bearmi di queste mail; nel giro di 1 o 2 settimane ci si incontra, la cosa si sgonfia ed è morta li; immagino vada più o meno così. 1 su 5 sarà una persona che vuole soldi per fare sesso; 1 su 5 sarà magari messa peggio di me psicologicamente; 1 su 5 sarà un uomo che si sta fingendo donna per prendermi in giro; 1 su 5 non mi piacerà fisicamente; 1 su 5*...


va bè. cazzuola d'oro anche per te.. honoris causa proprio...
dio caro .. ma ti rendi conto?
ma cosa la incontri a fare gente del genere?
scusa la sincerità ma non è che forse sei tu che speri che per sbaglio una sia un uomo o magari un marziano?
tu sei fuori di cranio.. te lo dico affettuosamente ma lo penso sul serio..


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè. cazzuola d'oro anche per te.. honoris causa proprio...
> dio caro .. ma ti rendi conto?
> ma cosa la incontri a fare gente del genere?
> scusa la sincerità ma non è che forse sei tu che speri che per sbaglio una sia un uomo o magari un marziano?
> tu sei fuori di cranio.. te lo dico affettuosamente ma lo penso sul serio..


 
dammi tu un motivo valido per non farlo


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante, ahia che male solo a scrivere il nick...
immagino, no, anzi so come stai, è proprio per questo che ti dico le cose che ti dico..
ti dico anche che la cosa migliore che puoi fare adesso è buttarla in mazurka, nel senso di viverla senza incontri o impegni in cui devi metterci la testa.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> dammi tu un motivo valido per non farlo


io non dò motivi validi ma ti dico che i tuoi non sono motivi validi.. a meno chè ... non ti servissero le corna di tua moglie per lasciarti corteggiare da ugo, in arte manola, senza sensi di colpa...


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non dò motivi validi ma ti dico che i tuoi non sono motivi validi.. a meno chè ... non ti servissero le corna di tua moglie per lasciarti corteggiare da ugo, in arte manola, senza sensi di colpa...


povero Ugo, magari dà una bella svolta alla mia vita e lo devo segare cosi...

scherzi a parte, l'unico pericolo che vedo in questo tipo di relazioni (virtuali ma anche fisiche, se capitano non è che le rifiuto e chiedo di scrivermi una mail che mi attizza di più) è che sono un elemento di disturbo verso il problema più grosso che è la fine di un matrimonio, una moglie che - nonostante tutto - non ci sta, ed io che non riesco a perdonare quello che è successo e a superarlo. Certo il disturbo che ha avuto mia moglie per un anno è un tantino diverso...

però, ripeto, non voglio chiudere nessuna porta. Un mese dopo aver sentito mia moglie che mi diceva di aver un altro ricordo di aver pensato in maniera convinta: MAI PIU' DONNE.
Ora la penso in maniera opposta; da solo NON ci voglio stare. Piuttosto Ugo.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> povero Ugo, magari dà una bella svolta alla mia vita e lo devo segare cosi...
> 
> scherzi a parte, l'unico pericolo che vedo in questo tipo di relazioni (virtuali ma anche fisiche, se capitano non è che le rifiuto e chiedo di scrivermi una mail che mi attizza di più) è che sono un elemento di disturbo verso il problema più grosso che è la fine di un matrimonio, una moglie che - nonostante tutto - non ci sta, ed io che non riesco a perdonare quello che è successo e a superarlo. Certo il disturbo che ha avuto mia moglie per un anno è un tantino diverso...
> 
> ...


piuttosto o magari?


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

chiudendo questo siparietto comico e, spero per te simpatico, volevo solo dirti che poi sei te che vai a dormire con te, quindi fai quello che vuoi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> no è che pensavo a come cambia l'atteggiamento della gente quando sente di uno che è stato picchiato dalla moglie, rispetto a una che dice di essere stata picchiata dal marito. è violenza e non è mai giustificabile.


 Certo che cambia!
Non vorrai paragonare?
Forse tu hai esperienze di corporatura e forza femminile diverse dalle mie.
E' come se ci si indignasse di un bambino che vuole picchare un adulto; l'adulto non ha molta difficoltà a bloccarlo, così come un uomo blocca le braccia di una donna con una mano.
Certo che se vieni preso di sorpresa anche un bambino ti può spaccare i denti o darti calci dolorosi e così una donna, ma non è comunque paragonabile alla violenza di chi è fisicamente più forte.
Poi naturalmente la violenza è da condannare comunque, anche quella di un bambino (che ha ovviamente però altro livello di autocontrollo).


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che cambia!
> Non vorrai paragonare?
> Forse tu hai esperienze di corporatura e forza femminile diverse dalle mie.
> E' come se ci si indignasse di un bambino che vuole picchare un adulto; l'adulto non ha molta difficoltà a bloccarlo, così come un uomo blocca le braccia di una donna con una mano.
> ...


allora forse non mi sono fatta capire io.. 
rispondevo a dolorante che diceva che le botte di sua moglie le paragonava ad un abbraccio.. e ovviamente, da uomo, considerava la donna incapace di violenza allo scopo di fare male: mentre, se si parla di un uomo manesco, viene naturale definirlo un bastardo violento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> allora forse non mi sono fatta capire io..
> rispondevo a dolorante che diceva che le botte di sua moglie le paragonava ad un abbraccio.. e ovviamente, da uomo, considerava la donna incapace di violenza allo scopo di fare male: mentre, se si parla di un uomo manesco, viene naturale definirlo un bastardo violento.


 Avevo capito questo.
Ma mi sembrava che tu ritenessi invece uguali le forme di violenza femminili e maschili.


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

Ciao Dolorante, benvenuto...anch'io ho fatto questa scoperta da pochi giorni e ti capisco che si sta male e si soffre come i cani. Devi avere la forza di reagire, solo tu puoi aiutarti, le parole che posso dirti. 
Non piangerti addosso che non serve a nulla, cerca di reagire e iniziati a concentrare su te stesso a trovare l'energia per uscirne. Ce la farai, nessuno è mai morto per un tradimento. LA vita continua per tutti non buttarti giu' fatti forza.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avevo capito questo.
> Ma mi sembrava che tu ritenessi invece uguali le forme di violenza femminili e maschili.


per me la violenza è violenza e anche se non lascia segni fisici non vuol dire che non ne lasci a livello psicologico.. anzi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> per me la violenza è violenza e anche se non lascia segni fisici non vuol dire che non ne lasci a livello psicologico.. anzi...


Certo, ma io interpreto in modo diverso la violenza del debole rispetto a quella del forte, anche politicamente.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Agosto 2009)

Mannaggia signori uomini (ma vale anche per le signore...), conosco bene il dolore di una separazione causata da un tradimento.
Ti crolla tutto addosso.
Ma bisogna imparare a stare un po' soli con noi stessi.
Non scappate dalla solitudine, per quanto vi faccia paura,  affrontatela.
Quando troverete la serenità con voi stessi, allora sì sarete pronti per una nuova storia... Altrimenti non farete che posticipare il momento in cui dovrete fare i conti con questo aspetto della vita.

E poi, detto tra noi, non c'è niente che ti faccia sentire la mancanza del coniuge come il frequentare qualcuno che è ancora peggio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Alla fine ci si sente più soli!!!


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2009)

*UnBruco*

.





UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mannaggia signori uomini (ma vale anche per le signore...), conosco bene il dolore di una separazione causata da un tradimento.Credo valga per tutti i traditi/e
> Ti crolla tutto addosso.E il problema é dove posizionare le macerie...
> Ma bisogna imparare a stare un po' soli con noi stessi.E quello é lo zoccolo duro... l'inizio della soluzione.
> Non scappate dalla solitudine, per quanto vi faccia paura, affrontatela.
> ...


Si é sempre soli, ma il come ci si rapporti con la solitudine dipende da noi. Possiamo fallire, avere problemi, restare in dubbi e ambasce, ma già un conforto sapere che non lo si é per il "surrogato" di qualcosa.
Bruja


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> .Si é sempre soli, ma il come ci si rapporti con la solitudine dipende da noi. Possiamo fallire, avere problemi, restare in dubbi e ambasce, ma già un conforto sapere che non lo si é per il "surrogato" di qualcosa.
> Bruja


Al di là della solitudine - che proverò, non proverò, mi piacerà, non mi piacerà, lo scoprirò probabilmente - la cosa che più mi dispiace è non sentire più il bisogno di tentare di recuperare con mia moglie. A volte penso proprio di essere un pirla a non tentare comunque di farlo, anche senza sentimento, senza passione. Magari non ricordate, stiamo insieme da 20 anni, cioè da quando io ne avevo 19 e lei 17. Mi sconforta sentire che 18 anni di amore vero, reciproco siano stati cancellati e sepolti da un anno di crisi reciproca e da un anno di tradimento.

Ma è così, ho sempre seguito l'istinto e oggi l'istinto mi dice questo.


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Al di là della solitudine - che proverò, non proverò, mi piacerà, non mi piacerà, lo scoprirò probabilmente - la cosa che più mi dispiace è non sentire più il bisogno di tentare di recuperare con mia moglie. A volte penso proprio di essere un pirla a non tentare comunque di farlo, anche senza sentimento, senza passione. Magari non ricordate, stiamo insieme da 20 anni, cioè da quando io ne avevo 19 e lei 17. Mi sconforta sentire che 18 anni di amore vero, reciproco siano stati cancellati e sepolti da un anno di crisi reciproca e da un anno di tradimento.
> 
> Ma è così, ho sempre seguito l'istinto e oggi l'istinto mi dice questo.


Credo che, prima di tutto devi ritrovare te stesso e fare chiarezza. Fatti un'analisi introspettiva e ti servirà a conoscere meglio te stesso e soprattutto cosa ha spinto tua moglie a tradirti.
Poi fregatene se sei tu la vittima, l'importante è che la tua dignità sia
pulità, perchè questo ti aiuterà moltissimo ad andare avanti ed a farti forza da solo.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mannaggia signori uomini (ma vale anche per le signore...), conosco bene il dolore di una separazione causata da un tradimento.
> Ti crolla tutto addosso.
> Ma bisogna imparare a stare un po' soli con noi stessi.
> Non scappate dalla solitudine, per quanto vi faccia paura, affrontatela.
> ...


Vuoi mettere quella di fatto?
La separazione da abbandono?
Quelli so cazzi...amari...

Certo...io ho sempre amato la mia solitudine...cosa credi?

Guarda eh? 

Anzi...io recupero proprio nei momenti di solitudine...lì realizzo cosa voglio. 

Ma dai...basta coniuge...che te frega???

Cavoli per me non sono i tradimenti a causare casini, ma la convivenza...con una persona.

Voglio dire: per me il letto matrimoniale va ben per certe cose, ma non per dormire...uno stress...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Cavoli per me non sono i tradimenti a causare casini, ma la convivenza...con una persona.


Sulla convivenza ti quoto: *MAI PIU'*.

Ho una bambina, finchè è piccola vivrò con lei, poi quando sarà grande e si farà la sua vita rimarrò da sola.
CONVIVENZA MAI PIU'.
E' stata una brutta esperienza. 
Paganini non ripete.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






(il primo che mi risponde _mai dire mai_... :kick


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sulla convivenza ti quoto: *MAI PIU'*.
> 
> Ho una bambina, finchè è piccola vivrò con lei, poi quando sarà grande e si farà la sua vita rimarrò da sola.
> CONVIVENZA MAI PIU'.
> ...





























E ringrazio il mio DIO, di aver sempre avuto un mio posto segreto, dove starmene in pace in tanti momenti...


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2009)

*..........*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> E ringrazio il mio DIO, di aver sempre avuto un mio posto segreto, dove starmene in pace in tanti momenti...


Volevo scriverti un acronimo ma meglio di no... non so ancora quanta ironia tu abbia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Volevo scriverti un acronimo ma meglio di no... non so ancora quanta ironia tu abbia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ironia o...rabbia???


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2009)

*ok*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ironia o...rabbia???


Testiamo la tua ironia o la tua rabbia... sulla tuo startene in santa pace stavo rispondendo:  RIP  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Testiamo la tua ironia o la tua rabbia... sulla tuo startene in santa pace stavo rispondendo: RIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah...dici che quando sto in santa pace...è un sollievo per voi del forum?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ciao,
> mai avrei pensato di ritrovarmi a cercare su google la parola tradimento e ritrovarmi su questo forum
> sono un "ragazzo" di 39 anni, fidanzato da 20, sposato da 7, padre da 4
> 
> ...


Cose che io non capisco:
1) Nasce un bambino. Mi pare che siano le mogli che non hanno più tempo per noi dato che sono tutte prese naturalmente, psicologicamente, fisicamente ( ti so dire se non dorme), da questa creaturina.
2) Io le spaccherei la testa solo perchè me l'ha confessato, che dato che ha voluto fare, poteva benissimo avere RISPETTO dei miei sentimenti e tacere.
3) Dovevi fare come me: " Senti non ho tempo per correre dietro a tutte le tue fantasie erotiche". L'avresti segata in due.

4) A me sfugge totalmente come un marito possa stare con una donna che ama e desidera senza fare sesso per oltre un anno. Inconcepibile, mi dispiace, ma il negarsi a letto è la via più breve per spingermi a cercare altrove. Mai fatto mistero di questo. Se una donna lo vive come un ricatto io non so che farci. So che a 40 sai cosa vuoi da una donna e lo cerchi. O lei si mette a fare sul serio la compagna, o si perde.

Ma insomma...cosa siamo diventati...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ah...dici che quando sto in santa pace...è un sollievo per voi del forum?


 Pensa a quanti si impegnano qui per alleviare tua moglie...


----------



## Old amarax (28 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> si è vero;
> però non erano botte date con l'intento di provocare dolore fisico; anche se facevano male;
> *l'unica è interpretarli come se avesse voluto darmi un abbraccio e dire "ti prego, sono stata una stronza, ma sono pentita, vorrei che riuscissi a perdonarmi e cancellare tutto".*
> Non è che mi stia inventando tutto, sono cose che mi ha scritto più volte da 3 settimane a questa parte.


 
strano modo di dimostrare che si è pentiti . Ma io sono io. Io avrei fatto di tutto...ma di bello. Fiori, pupazzi, dolci, camicie provocanti, candele in camera, musica soft.
L'ho fatto anche...ma non serve se chi ti sta di fronte non ti ama.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pensa a quanti si impegnano qui per alleviare tua moglie...


----------



## Old dolorante (28 Agosto 2009)

rispondo punto per punto anche se non è la modalità preferita, ma visto l'elenco numerato...



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Cose che io non capisco:
> 1) Nasce un bambino. Mi pare che siano le mogli che non hanno più tempo per noi dato che sono tutte prese naturalmente, psicologicamente, fisicamente ( ti so dire se non dorme), da questa creaturina.
> Prima che nascesse il bambino nessuno dei ns amici avrebbe mai detto che sarei stato coinvolto in questo modo. non ho mai guardato i bambini degli altri, mai un interesse niente di niente. Mio figlio mi ha preso in un modo incredibile. Quando dico che ci ha preso lo intendo sia in senso affettivo (ha piano piano occupato la mia banda di affetto disponibile, evidentemente non è larghissima) che fisico. Abbiamo avuto per cosi dire "pochi aiuti" in famiglia. Ho di fatto rinunciato ad una prospettiva migliore di carriera facendomi cadere la penna immancabilmente alle 18, dedicando tutto il tempo a ns figlio; mi sono fatto un discreto mazzo, anche paragonandomi agli amici padri che conosciamo. e quando il bimbo era a nanna avevo del lavoro comunque da finire (io e mia moglie bada bene, anche lei lavora tantissimo). Il periodo cosiddetto di apnea dopo la nascita è stato molto duro ma poi i tempi sono stati tiratissimi sempre.
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Agosto 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> strano modo di dimostrare che si è pentiti . Ma io sono io. Io avrei fatto di tutto...ma di bello. Fiori, pupazzi, dolci, camicie provocanti, candele in camera, musica soft.
> L'ho fatto anche...ma non serve se chi ti sta di fronte non ti ama.


Ti capisco...sul serio..ama...ti capisco...


----------



## Old amarax (28 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ti capisco...sul serio..ama...ti capisco...


 
davvero? a volte ho l'impressione di essere io sbagliata...così...coerente?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Agosto 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> davvero? a volte ho l'impressione di essere io sbagliata...così...coerente?


Dicevo che so cosa vuol dire "provarle tutte" per cercare di ravvivare un rapporto...sai? Poi vedi, un giorno incontri una persona, le dai, l'infinitesima parte di quanto hai donato all'altra e resti basito. 
Mentre per l'altra non sei mai abbastanza, offri questa briciola e questa persona ti fa capire di essere per lei estremamente importante, così importante che fai fatica di credere di essere così importante.


----------



## Old amarax (28 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Dicevo che* so cosa vuol dire "provarle tutte" per cercare di ravvivare un rapporto...*sai? Poi vedi, un giorno incontri una persona, le dai, l'infinitesima parte di quanto hai donato all'altra e resti basito.
> *Mentre per l'altra non sei mai abbastanza, offri questa briciola e questa persona ti fa capire di essere per lei estremamente importante, così importante che fai fatica di credere di essere così importante*.


 
ok


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (28 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Dicevo che so cosa vuol dire "provarle tutte" per cercare di ravvivare un rapporto...sai? Poi vedi, un giorno incontri una persona, le dai, l'infinitesima parte di quanto hai donato all'altra e resti basito.
> Mentre per l'altra non sei mai abbastanza, offri questa briciola e questa persona ti fa capire di essere per lei estremamente importante, così importante che fai fatica di credere di essere così importante.


Si chiama "il fascino della novità".
Scusa il cinismo.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Si chiama "il fascino della novità".
> Scusa il cinismo.


Chiamala novità...se solo tu sapessi...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (28 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Chiamala novità...se solo tu sapessi...


...infatti non so...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Agosto 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ok


No sul serio. Dopo che passi la vita credendo che del tuo amore nessuno se ne faccia nulla, solo perchè l'hai visto vilipeso, e ti sembra di non essere mai qualcuno per una persona, un giorno incontri chi invece apprezza a dismisura quello che sei. E sta roba ti allarga il cuore.

Ok..ok..donne, fine della parentesi romantica e sensibile.
Che mi intenerisco...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Dicevo che so cosa vuol dire "provarle tutte" per cercare di ravvivare un rapporto...sai? Poi vedi, un giorno incontri una persona, le dai, l'infinitesima parte di quanto hai donato all'altra e resti basito.
> Mentre per l'altra non sei mai abbastanza, offri questa briciola e questa persona ti fa capire di essere per lei estremamente importante, così importante che fai fatica di credere di essere così importante.


 Cucini bene?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...infatti non so...


E ci sono amori così grandi, che non basta la parola per descriverli, si vivono e basta, nel silenzio del cuore. Magari sono amori fatti solo di uno sguardo in mezzo ad una montagna di parole.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (28 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> E ci sono amori così grandi, che non basta la parola per descriverli, si vivono e basta, nel silenzio del cuore. Magari sono amori fatti solo di uno sguardo in mezzo ad una montagna di parole.


mah. Io stasera sono sul disilluso andante...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cucini bene?


A detta della moglie i miei risotti sono speciali, poi so cucinare bene la carne, ma ho smesso da anni. 

Sai il problema è come si riduce la cucina dopo...

E lei dice che sono un maestro indiscusso.....sai com'è no? 

Io so regalarti la notte, più romantica della vita, MA...all'ultimo secondo, con due parole alla Marvin, ti riporto alla dura realtà...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> E ci sono amori così grandi, che non basta la parola per descriverli, si vivono e basta, nel silenzio del cuore. Magari sono amori fatti solo di uno sguardo in mezzo ad una montagna di parole.


me pari leopardi...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> mah. Io stasera sono sul disilluso andante...


 
Dev'essere dura...dev'essere dura...ma magari un giorno realizzi, che gli unici autentici piaceri dell'amore, derivano dal sesso e ti butti alta...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> me pari leopardi...


D'in su la vetta della fica antica!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> me pari leopardi...


Si sono qui nel natio borgo selvaggio
romito e strano
in cerca di te
passera solitaria


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (28 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Dev'essere dura...dev'essere dura...ma magari un giorno realizzi, che gli unici autentici piaceri dell'amore, derivano dal sesso e ti butti alta...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


>


Vedrai....vedrai...vedrai...vedrai...che quando sei stufa di menare, mi dai un bacio!!! 

Hei testona! Parlo del sesso fatto con amore, non del sesso, fatto lì tanto per fare. Spetta spetta che ti incontri, l'ometto furbino e leale e vedi...ti ricorderai del buon Lord!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E ti dirai...quel gran vecchio...orco...aveva ragione!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (28 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Vedrai....vedrai...vedrai...vedrai...che quando sei stufa di menare, mi dai un bacio!!!
> 
> Hei testona!* Parlo del sesso fatto con amore*, non del sesso, fatto lì tanto per fare. Spetta spetta che ti incontri, l'ometto furbino e leale e vedi...ti ricorderai del buon Lord!!!
> 
> ...


...e allora grazie al ciufolo...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...e allora grazie al ciufolo...


L'amore è una forza in circolo, è quando ci fossilizziamo a cercarlo solo da una persona che iniziano i guai. A volte può benissimo essere un'ora di pomeriggio, in cui una ti dice, dai Lord, suona ancora quella musica per me, e che poi, ti stringa il volto tra le mani e scuotendo la testa ti dica...." Lord, lord, lord, quando imparerai?"...capisci? Nulla di che, ma io so che oggi ho ricevuto una briciola di amore...e so felice...mica si può sempre dire, o la torta intera o non mangio.


----------



## Bruja (29 Agosto 2009)

*...........*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> L'amore è una forza in circolo, è quando ci fossilizziamo a cercarlo solo da una persona che iniziano i guai. A volte può benissimo essere un'ora di pomeriggio, in cui una ti dice, dai Lord, suona ancora quella musica per me, e che poi, ti stringa il volto tra le mani e scuotendo la testa ti dica...." Lord, lord, lord, quando imparerai?"...capisci? Nulla di che, ma io so che oggi ho ricevuto una briciola di amore...e so felice...mica si può sempre dire, o la torta intera o non mangio.


Hai dato una nuova versione del concetto "amore universale".... una specie di "guarda sotto quel sasso, sposta il filo d'erba e là troverai ...l'amore" . 
Una specie di nuova lieta novella 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old dolorante (1 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> chiudendo questo siparietto comico e, spero per te simpatico, volevo solo dirti che poi sei te che vai a dormire con te, quindi fai quello che vuoi.


Ciao Anna e all naturalmente,
solo per aggiornarvi sulla situazione; giovedi incontrerò Cristina (o Ugo) non so... 
Così magari si sgonfieranno certi pensieri ed emozioni...
Riflettevo sul fatto che al di là di come possano andare le cose con questa "conoscente", l'effetto che ha avuto, immediato, forse anzi sicuramente temporaneo, è stato di:

farmi stare bene, nel senso di dormire, mangiare con regolarità
svegliare il mio entusiasmo nella vita in generale e nelle piccole cose in particolare.
far scivolare via pensieri che fino a 2 settimane fa mi assillavano (ad esempio adesso mia moglie è in ufficio (?) e potenzialmente sta chiaccherando col suo amante. La cosa non mi disturba più di tanto. non posso dire affatto perchè mentirei.
 Vada come vada, ma questo effetto benefico che, ripeto, sarà anche temporaneo lo benedico come oro colato.

Adios


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Ciao Anna e all naturalmente,
> solo per aggiornarvi sulla situazione; giovedi incontrerò Cristina (o Ugo) non so...
> Così magari si sgonfieranno certi pensieri ed emozioni...
> 
> ...








   adios?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (1 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai dato una nuova versione del concetto "amore universale".... una specie di "guarda sotto quel sasso, sposta il filo d'erba e là troverai ...l'amore" .
> Una specie di nuova lieta novella
> 
> 
> ...


Solo esperienza vissuta...mia cara...vedi...magari chi dice di amarti ti nega quel sorriso, poi esci, e la prima donna che passa che non ha certo bisogno di dirti ti amo, ti regala quel sorriso..
Di quello vivi e sei felice per tutto il giorno...

Nessuna lieta novella...forse esco da Aurora di Nietsche...


----------



## Old dolorante (1 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> adios?


e vabbè, hasta la vista


----------



## Bruja (1 Settembre 2009)

*.....*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Solo esperienza vissuta...mia cara...vedi...magari chi dice di amarti ti nega quel sorriso, poi esci, e la prima donna che passa che non ha certo bisogno di dirti ti amo, ti regala quel sorriso..
> Di quello vivi e sei felice per tutto il giorno...
> 
> Nessuna lieta novella...forse esco da Aurora di Nietsche...


Allora perfetto... solo che trovo che far l'amore con "amore" sia una definizione che non utilizzerei in quantità industriali...
Molta gente per fare sesso abbisogna di molto meno ed altra gente ricononosce con fatica l'amore fatto con "amore", specie se non ne ha dimestichezza...
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Settembre 2009)

*admira sto calcio*



dolorante ha detto:


> e vabbè, hasta la vista


----------



## Old fellogicus (1 Settembre 2009)

caro dolorante,
ti avevo scritto un messaggio lunghissimo, ma non si sa perché è stato cancellato e non ho il tempo di riscriverlo

io farei così

invece di abbracciare lei e incontrare lui

manderei a quel paese lei e abbraccerei una ragazza più carina, giovane e magari un pò più profonda

quanto a lui.. boh.. sarà stata certamente una passione profonda e da "rotocalco".. ma io una donna sposata con un bambino di 4 anni non la toccherei... non per lei o il marito, ma per il rischio di rovinare la vita a un ragazzino... insomma, un pò so tenermi a freno.. (e le occassioni non mancano.. siamo animali in fondo)

se lei (con un figlio e un marito) non ha saputo tenersi a freno, per di più per una storia con un altro che, a quanto dici, è pure finita e quindi non era neanche la storia della vita
beh... mi auguro che il suo orologio biologico non vada troppo in fretta... e possa avere ancora delle "passioni"

una sola cosa, se avrai il coraggio di troncare e rifarti una vita... ricorda solo che vostro figlio non dovrà mai essere messo in mezzo perché la cd. bigenitorialità è fondamentale (spero che lo capisca anche lei... in genere dopo aver tradito e dopo essersi accorte che gli uomini la "passione" preferiscono averla con una venticinquenne.. le donne diventano stupidamente vendicative se vedono che il compagno cornificato non le vuole più e magari si rifà una vita)

io nel mio piccolo ci sono passato, ed è stato un dolore pazzesco quello di troncare (con lei che dopo anni di rapporto ha "trovato" la una nuova passione, mi ha lasciato, ha finito la passione ed è tornata piangendo "non si può ricominciare" o roba del genere) .. ma dopo il dolore e tanto tanto coraggio.. spero di avere avuto fortuna e avere trovato una ragazza che ha capito l'importanza di un rapporto a due... se non sarà così... amen... l'orologio biologico di noi maschietti va più lento.. grazie alla natura!

un grosso in bocca al lupo e un abbraccio e perdona i miei giudizi un pò grossolani, ma come diceva il buon pasolini in qualche film.. l'amore è semplice


----------



## Old dolorante (2 Settembre 2009)

fellogicus ha detto:


> caro dolorante,
> ti avevo scritto un messaggio lunghissimo, ma non si sa perché è stato cancellato e non ho il tempo di riscriverlo
> 
> io farei così
> ...


Ti ringrazio, ovviamente prendo con le pinze alcuni pareri (come tu stesso dici) grossolani proprio perchè il polso e i dettagli della situazione, delle sensazioni, le ho solo io.
Comunque quello che sto facendo è bene o male quello; di sicuro solo non voglio rimanere ma allo stato attuale escludo una ripresa del rapporto con mia moglie.
Oggi i miei dubbi sono tutti rivolti al bambino - a come sia meglio gestire il mio rapporto/presenza con lui - e ad una montagna di soldi in ballo per una casa nata male e finita peggio purtroppo. Sulla casa scriverò un topic a parte, non sia mai che qualcuno di voi ha esperienze/suggerimenti vissuti.
Ciao


----------



## Old fellogicus (2 Settembre 2009)

Hai davvero tutta la mia stima, non sono scelte facili quelle di chiudere, ma alla fine credo che diano i loro risultati.
Sul bambino ti confesso che non sono preoccupato per il tuo comportamento (proprio perché da quanto capito il tuo era l'approccio serio al rapporto), ma proprio per le future reazioni di tua moglie (lo dico per esperienza raccolta sul "campo"), come ti ho detto, quando (come credo e ti auguro) ti rifarai una vita e sarai sereno, appagato e felice.
Vedo troppo spesso, donne che hanno tradito e che non sono più giovanissime trovare NOTEVOLI difficoltà nel trovare un uomo che le ami davvero e voglia davverio condividere la vita con loro. Piu' spesso trovano passioncelle con uomini/amanti che sicuramente si "struggono" o si "disperano" sino alle lacrime e al sangue.. il tutto si ferma in genere alla condividivisione del talamo senza troppe complicazioni; la scelta di condividere la vita con una persona è molto più profonda e difficile e in genere a quel punto dopo aver pianto e sanguinato... gli uomini spariscono. Il problema è che a quel punto la donna dà la colpa.. al marito e si vendica attraverso il figlio.
E, scusa la franchezza, se la tua Lei ha osato darti la colpa del SUO tradimento, certamente ti darà la colpa anche della Tua futura felicità e della sua futura infelicità (per capirci e intenderci, quando ero ragazzo mio padre è andato a lavorare lontano per due lunghi anni, in cui appariva a casa ogni venti giorni... mia madre ha cresciuto me e i miei fratelli e.. non si è certo fatta il postino o il collega dando la colpa a mio padre.. ma hanno superato insieme il momento con sforzi e convinzione, e ti assicuro che sono tutti e due bellissimi e corteggiatissimi, per cui le occasioni non sono mancate di certo e oggi sono ancora insieme felici e appagati).
in conclusione, un augurio sincero e davvero la massima stima per la decisione di chiudere e la convinzione che sia la cosa giusta.
(per la casa.. se il bambino resta con tua moglie a vivere, purtroppo dovrai dimenticarla sino al raggiungimento della autosufficienza economica di tuo figlio.. salvo sia una reggia di 500mq, ma anche lì avrei i miei dubbi).
ciao
f.


----------



## Old astonished (24 Settembre 2009)

*Ehi Dolorante..........*

Come stai?

Facci avere notizie, sono curioso di sapere come evolve la tua situazione che per certi versi (anche solo per un fatto anagrafico dei protagonisti) è simile alla mia..................

L'hai poi incontrato l'amate di tua moglie come dicevi di fare nell'altro thread?

Ciao,


----------

